# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > MyTrueAncestry >  MyTrueAncestry - closest modern countries to ancient ethnicities

## Maciamo

This thread is dedicated to comparing the the closest results of people from various European countries and regions to specific ancient archaeological cultures (e.g. Corded Ware, Unetice, Nordic Bronze Age, Villanovan, Hallstatt) or specific unmixed ethnic groups (Romans, Gauls, Franks, Saxons, Slavs, Scythians, Illyrians, etc.) using results from MyTrueAncestry.com (anybody can upload their genome for free). The idea is to make a list of ancient cultures and ethnicities and list the closest genetic distance found in each modern country (or region for large countries).

*Warning*: After months of analysing the results of hundreds of participants, we noticed that MyTrueAncestry lacked reliability and was often very misleading. Eupedia developed an alternative Ancient Ethnicities Analyzer to remedy these shortcomings. It is far more transparents and entirely free.

*How to participate*

Just go to MyTrueAncestry.com, click on 'Analysis Summary' => 'Ancient Samples Results' => 'Top 10 Samples by Era'. Copy and paste your result below, or send me a PM if you don't want to share them publicly. I will take the relevant matches with a genetic distance lower than 10 (if no one from your country has a lower score) and post it anonymously. 

*Methodology*

- The *results are not averages* for each country. Only the closest individual result was selected (for each culture and ancient ethnic group). So the list represents the closest possible matches for each country.

- A *genetic distance* (GD) smaller than 5 means that it is essentially the same ethnic group. A GD between 5 and 10 means that it is a closely related ethnic group ("cousin tribe"), or a modern population having non-predominant ancient ancestry (e.g. 30% of DNA inherited from that ethnic group).

- As most populations have changed little since the Middle Ages, I have selected* only results until the Late Antiquity* (Dark Ages). *For Italy, it is until the Roman Republic* as Rome had become an ethnic melting pot by the time of the Empire.

- *Hybrid populations were excluded* from the results. This includes Gallo-Roman, Celto-Germanic, Romano-Hispanic, Visigothic Iberian, etc.

- I have rectified and reclassified samples that had been mislabelled by MyTrueAncestry.

- I have checked results from *Greeks, Macedonians, Albanians, Serbians, Croatians and Bulgarians*, but so far none have individual samples with a GD under 10, meaning either that the matching ancient population hasn't been tested yet or that no pre-medieval population corresponds to their modern admixture (a likely scenario in the Balkans considering the large number of migrations to the region in the Middle Ages).

*Results*

NB: EBA = Early Bronze Age ; LBA = Late Bronze Age ; CWC = Corded Ware culture.

*1. Closest matches to modern European populations*

*Modern Belgians - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures*

- Unetice culture (Prague, Czechia) : 4.1
- Bell Beaker Scotland : 5.8
- Bell Beaker England : 6.2
- Bronze Age England : 6.7
- EBA Gaul (Bischwihr, Alsace, 1900 BCE) : 7.0
- EBA Sicily (Buffa, 2191 BCE) : 7.0
- LBA Scotland : 7.9
- Corded Ware Switzerland (2660 BCE) : 7.9
- North Alpine Bronze Age (1790 BCE) : 8.8
- Bell Beaker Germany (2500 BCE) : 9.5

*Modern Belgians - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Viking Denmark : 2.8
- Lombard (Hungary) : 3.1
- Frankish (Hungary) : 3.6
- Visigoth Frankish (Girona, Spain) : 4.3
- Belgic tribe (Colmar, Alsace, France) : 5.9
- Alemannic Bavaria (450 CE) : 5.2
- Saxon (Hinxton, England) : 6.1
- Young Merovingian Noble : 6.7
- Iron Age Briton (205 BCE) : 7.0
- Swiss Germanic (580 CE) : 7.4
- Rugii Tribe Oder-Vistula (135 CE) : 8.6


*Modern North Dutch - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures*

- Bell Beaker England (Willington, 2100 BCE) : 2.8
- EBA England (Thames, 1800 BCE) : 3.7
- Bell Beaker Alsace (Lingolsheim, 2335 BCE) : 3.9
- Bell Beaker Scottish Islands (2350 BCE) : 4.7
- CWC Switzerland (2542 BCE) : 5.4
- Unetice culture (Prague, 1813 BCE) : 5.5
- EBA Poland (2175 BCE) : 6.3
- Bell Beaker Germany (2500 BCE) : 7.3

*Modern North Dutch** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Nordic Lombard : 2.2
- Saxon : 5.6
- Anglo-Saxon (Oakington, 470 CE) : 5.7
- Alemannic Saxon Bavaria (485 CE) : 5.8
- Young Merovingian Noble (605 CE) : 6.4
- Iron Age Briton (Linton, Cambridgeshire, 205 BCE) : 6.4


*Modern English - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures*

- Corded Ware Czechia : 2.3
- Bell Beaker Southern France (2050 BCE) : 4.1
- Bell Beaker England (2250 BCE) : 4.6
- LBA England (1000 BCE) : 5.4
- Unetice culture (Prague, 1813 BCE) : 5.9
- Corded Ware Denmark : 6.0
- Late Bronze Age Scotland (900 BCE) : 6.1
- Copper Age Ireland (1880 BCE) : 6.2
- EBA Poland (Zerniki Wielkie, 2175 BCE) : 6.4
- Corded Ware Sweden (2860 BCE) : 6.5
- Bell Beaker Germany (Anselfingen, 2325 BCE) : 6.8
- LBA Germany (1050 BCE) : 7.6
- Nordic Bronze Age (Jutland, 1400 BCE) : 8.3
- Bronze Age Scotland (Orkney, 1750 BCE) : 8.6

*Modern English** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Frankish/Merovingian noble (605 CE) : 2.8
- Viking Norse Iceland : 3.7
- Celtic Briton (250 CE) : 4.0
- Vandal Chieftain (380 CE) : 4.2
- Nordic Lombard (590 CE) : 4.5
- Lugii tribe : 5.1
- Alemannic Bavaria (495 CE) : 5.5
- Scythian Moldova (290 BCE) : 7.4
- Ostrogoth Nordic (520 CE) : 7.4
- Saxon (Hinxton, 720 CE) : 7.5
- Iron Age Gaul (Bessan, 125 BCE) : 8.2
- Anglo-Saxon (Oakington, 470 CE) : 8.4
- Belgic Tribe (Nordhouse, Alsace 500 BCE) : 9.7

*Modern Welsh - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures*

- Bronze Age Scotland (1450 BCE) : 4.0
- Bronze Age England (Amesbury, 1450 BCE) : 4.9
- Bell Beaker England (2150 BCE) : 5.3
- Bell Beaker Germany (Wehringen, 2250 BCE) : 6.0
- North Alpine Bronze Age (1812 BCE) : 6.3
- CWC/Battle-axe culture (Ollsjo, Sweden, 2860 BCE) : 6.4
- EBA Switzerland (Wartau, 1815 BCE) : 6.5
- CWC Switzerland (Spreitenbach, 2542 BCE) : 6.6
- EBA Germany (Königsbrunn, 2046 BCE) : 6.7
- Unetice culture (Czechia, 2050 BCE) : 6.8


*Modern Welsh - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Saxon : 4.5
- Iron Age Briton (Hinxton, 45 BCE) : 5.0
- Frankish : 5.8
- Germanic Lombard (590 CE) : 6.4
- Lugii tribe (Masiomecz, Poland, 300 CE) : 7.5
- Vandal : 7.9
- Anglo-Saxon (780 CE) : 7.9


*Modern Scottish - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures*

- LBA England (1000 BCE) : 4.1
- Bell Beaker England (Willington, 2100 BCE) : 4.5
- LBA Scotland (900 BCE) : 4.8
- Unetice culture (Prague, 1813 BCE) : 5.2
- Corded Ware Alsace (2335 BCE) : 6.7
- EBA Gaul (Bischwihr, Alsace 1900 BCE) : 6.9
- Bell Beaker Scottish Islands (2350 BCE) : 7.1
- North Alpine Bronze Age (1812 BCE) : 7.8
- Bell Beaker Germany (2500 BCE) : 9.3

*Modern Scottish** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Iron Age Briton (1 CE) : 5.7
- Nordic Lombard (590 CE) : 6.1
- Merovingian Noble (605 CE) : 6.2
- Saxon (Hinxton, 720 CE) : 6.6
- Vandal : 7.0
- Alemannic Bavaria (500 CE) : 8.1
- Iron Age Belgae (Colmar, 340 BCE) : 8.7
- Anglo-Saxon (Oakington, 470 CE) : 9.2

*Modern Irish - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures
*
- LBA Scotland (900 BCE) : 2.0
- Bell Beaker England (2100 BCE) : 3.4
- Unetice culture (Prague, 1813 BCE) : 4.3
- Bronze Age France (Alsace, 1900 BCE) : 5.1
- LBA England (1000 BCE) : 5.5
- CWC Switzerland (2542 BCE) : 6.8
- Bell Beaker France (Alsace, 2335 BCE) : 7.3
- Copper Age Ireland (1880 BCE) : 8.2
- Bell Beaker Germany (2500 BCE) : 9.3

*Modern Irish** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Iron Age Briton (York, 250 CE) : 5.0
- Nordic Lombard (670 CE) : 5.3
- Young Merovingian Noble (605 CE) : 6.4
- Alemannic Bavaria (500 CE) : 6.7
- Vandal : 6.9
- Saxon (Hinxton (720 CE) : 7.4
- Anglo-Saxon (Oakington, 470 CE) : 8.0


*Modern Swedes - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures*

- Bell Beaker Germany (2500 BCE) : 4.0
- LBA Germany (1050 BCE) : 4.5
- Bell Beaker England (2150 BCE, Amesbury) : 7.2
- BA Scotland (Orkney, 1750 BCE) : 8.5
- Bell Beaker Scotland (2450 BCE) : 8.7
- LBA Scotland (900 BCE) : 9.4

*Modern Swedes** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Nordic Lombard : 3.6
- Alemannic Bavaria : 5.0
- Scythian Moldova (290 BCE) : 5.6
- Ostrogoth (400 CE) : 7.4

*Modern Finns - Neolithic to Bronze Age cultures*

- Andronovo Culture (Western Steppes, 1300 BCE) : 7.5
- Neolithic Axe Estonia (2460 BCE) : 7.9
- EBA Slovakia (Blatne, 2100 BCE) : 8.2
- EBA Poland (Silesia, 2190 BCE) : 9.9

*Modern* *Finns** - Iron Age ethnicities
*
- Scythians : 7.0


*Modern Poles & Lithuanians - Bronze Age cultures*

- LBA Estonia (660 BCE) : 8.2

*Modern* *Poles & Lithuanians** - Iron Age ethnicities
*
- Early Slav-Avar Grave (590 CE) : 3.2
- Scythian : 3.2
- Avar (590 CE) : 7.5



*Modern East Germans - Bronze Age cultures*

- Unetice culture (Western Pomerania, 2000 BCE) : 5.8
- Hallstatt culture (775 BCE) : 8.7

*Modern East Germans** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Frankish : 3.6
- Scythian Ukraine (600 BCE) : 8.3
- Ostrogoth (400 CE) : 9.0

*Modern Germans - Bronze Age cultures*

- Bell Beaker England (2150 BCE) : 5.1
- Unetice culture (Prague, 2122 BCE) : 5.5
- LBA Scotland (900 BCE) : 5.5
- Bell Beaker Germany (2250 BCE) : 7.1
- Bell Beaker Scotland (2145 BCE) : 7.4
- EBA Sicily (Buffa, 2191 BC) ..... 7.8

*Modern Germans** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Frankish : 4.3
- Swiss Germanic (580 CE) : 5.0
- Iron Age Briton (250 CE) : 5.2
- Young Longobard Noble (605 CE) : 6.1
- Alemannic Bavaria (425 CE) : 6.9
- Saxon (Hinxton, 720 CE) : 6.9
- Anglo-Saxon (780 CE) : 8.0
- Scythian Ukraine (600 BCE) : 8.4
- Visigoth Germanic (Girona, 550 CE) : 9.4
- Ostrogoth (400 CE) : 9.8

*Modern Hungarians - Bronze Age cultures*

- Scythian Ukraine (600 BCE) : 5.4
- Western Pomerania Unetice (2000 BCE) : 9.7

*Modern Hungar**ians** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Early Slav-Mix Avar Grave (590 CE) : 8.9


*Modern Croatians - Bronze Age cultures*

- (none at present)

*Modern Croatia**ns** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Scythian Ukraine (600 BCE) : 7.5


*Modern Slovenians - Bronze Age cultures*

- (none at present)

*Modern Slovenia**ns** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Early Slav : 6.2
- Scythian : 6.2


*Modern Austrians - Bronze Age cultures*

- Unetice culture (1813 BCE, Prague) : 9.7

*Modern Austrians** - Iron Age ethnicities
*
- North-Central Lombard : 7.1
- Alemannic Bavaria : 7.5
- Western-Scythian Black Sea (290 BCE) : 8.0
- Thuringii : 9.4
- Iron Age Briton (York, 250 CE) : 9.8

*Modern Swiss - Bronze Age cultures*

- Unetice culture (Bohemia 1875 BCE) : 10.0

*Modern Swiss - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Belgic tribe (Nordhouse, Alsace, 500 BCE) : 7.3


*Modern North French - Bronze Age cultures*

- Bronze Age England (1450 BCE) : 3.5
- Unetice culture (Czechia, 2050 BCE) : 5.0
- Bell Beaker England (2150 BCE) : 5.8
- EBA Northern England (1750 BCE) : 7.0
- Bronze Age Scotland (1450 BCE) : 7.4
- Bell Beaker Scotland (2145 BCE) : 8.6
- Bell Beaker Southern France (2050 BCE) : 8.0
- Nordic Bronze Age (Jutland, 1400 BCE) : 9.4
- North Alpine Bronze Age (1794 BCE) : 9.6

*Modern North* *French** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Visigoth Germanic (Girona, 550 CE) : 6.1
- Nordic Lombard (590 CE) : 7.0
- Saxon (Hinxton, 720 CE) : 7.2
- Iron Age Briton (250 CE) : 7.7
- Swiss Germanic (670 CE) : 8.1
- Medieval Frank (670 CE) : 8.3
- Scythian Moldova (290 BCE) : 8.5

*Modern South French - Bronze Age cultures*

- Unetice culture (Prague) : 6.8
- EBA Gaul (Rixheim, Alsace, 1690 BCE) : 8.6

*Modern South* *French** - Iron Age ethnicities
*
- Aquitani : 5.2
- Belgic tribe (Colmar, Alsace) : 6.8
- North-Central Lombard : 8.1

*Modern North Italians - Bronze Age cultures*

- Illyrian / Dalmatian (1200 BCE) : 3.5
- Proto-Villanovan culture (930 BCE, Martinsicuro, Abruzzo) : 5.1
- LBA Hungary (1000 BCE) / Urnfield culture? : 9.7

*Modern* *North Italians** - Iron Age ethnicities

*- Scythian Moldova (290 BCE) : 8.1
- Thracian Bulgaria (450 BCE) : 8.7
- Roman from Latium (165 CE) : 8.7

*Modern Central Italians - Bronze Age cultures*

- Mycenaean Peloponnese (1350 BCE) : 9.2

*Modern* *Central Italians** - Iron Age ethnicities

*- Latin Tribe Ardea (650 BCE) : 8.9

*Modern South Italians - Bronze Age cultures*

- (none so far)

*Modern* *South Italians** - Iron Age ethnicities
*
- Hellenic Roman : 3.9


*Modern Basques - Bronze Age cultures*

- North Alpine Bronze Age (1677 BCE) : 7.4
- EBA France (Domen de St-Eugène, 1950 BCE) : 8.2
- LBA Spain (Cogotas, 1290 BCE) : 9.1
- Bell Beaker Germany (Haunstetten, 2059 BCE) : 9.1
- Bell Beaker Italy (2000 BCE) : 9.6

*Modern Basques** - Iron Age ethnicities*

- Aquitani (Pech-Maho, France, 350 BCE) : 4.6
- Ilergetes tribe (Catalonia, 440 BCE) : 7.8
- Vascones (280 BCE) : 8.7
- Iron Age Catalan (620 BCE) : 9.7

*Modern Spaniards - Bronze Age cultures*

- EBA France (Rec de Ligno, 2050 BCE) : 8.7
- Bell Beaker Germany (Haunstetten, 2385 BCE) : 9.8
- Illyrian / Dalmatian (1600 BCE) : 8.9
- Protovillanovia Martinsicuro (930 BCE) : 10.0

*Modern Spaniards** - Iron Age ethnicities
*
- Illyrian : 3.6
- Aquitani : 3.6
- Etruscan (Civitavecchia, 650 BCE) : 4.1
- Visigoth Frankish (Girona, Spain) : 6.3
- Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BCE) : 9.0


*Modern Portuguese - Bronze Age cultures*

- (none so far)

*Modern Portuguese** - Iron Age ethnicities

*- Etruscan Civitavecchia (650 BCE) : 4.8
- Illyrian : 8.0

*Modern Bulgarians - Bronze Age cultures*

- Bronze Age Hungary (Szolad, 1000 BCE) : 9.8

*Modern Bulgarians** - Iron Age ethnicities

*- (none so far)

*2. Closest modern countries to ancient ethnicities*

*Late Neolithic to Bronze Age*

*Corded Ware culture (c. 3000-2350 BCE)
*
- English : 2.3
- Scottish : 4.8
- North Dutch : 5.4
- Danes : 6.1
- Welsh : 6.4
- Irish : 6.8
- North Germans : 6.8
- Belgians : 7.9
- Norwegians : 8.4






*Bell Beaker network (2800-1800 BCE)*

*Bell Beaker Germany*

- Swedes : 4.0
- English : 5.4
- Welsh : 6.0
- Irish : 6.8
- Germans : 7.1
- North Dutch : 7.3
- South Dutch : 8.5
- Basques : 9.1
- Scottish : 9.3
- Belgians : 9.5
- Danes : 9.5
- Spanish : 9.8

*Bell Beaker France*

- Dutch : 3.9
- English : 4.1
- Welsh : 5.2
- North French : 8.0
- Scottish : 8.4
- Irish : 8.7
- Danes : 9.5

*Bell Beaker Britain*

- Dutch : 2.8
- Danes : 3.5
- Irish : 3.5
- English : 3.7
- Scottish : 4.5
- Germans : 5.1
- Welsh : 5.3
- Belgians : 5.8
- North French : 5.8
- Norwegians : 6.2
- Swedes : 7.2
- Czechs : 9.6




*Copper Age Ireland (2600-2200 BCE)
*
- English : 6.2
- Irish : 8.2

*Unetice culture (2300-1600 BCE)*
Closest modern populations


- Belgians : 4.1
- Irish : 4.3
- North French : 5.0
- North Dutch : 5.0
- Scottish : 5.2
- West Germans : 5.5
- East Germans : 5.8
- English : 5.9
- Welsh : 6.7
- South Dutch : 6.7
- Czechs : 6.8
- South French : 6.8
- Finnish : 7.0
- Norwegians : 8.0
- Austrians : 9.7
- Hungarians : 9.7
- Swiss : 10.0



*North Alpine Bronze Age (2300-1600 BCE)*

- Welsh : 6.3
- Basques : 7.4
- Scottish : 7.8
- Belgians : 8.8
- North French : 9.6

*Bronze Age Britain (1800-800 BCE)*

- Irish : 2.0
- Scottish : 3.4
- North French : 3.5
- Welsh : 4.0
- Danes : 4.1
- North Dutch : 4.1
- English : 4.1
- North Germans : 5.0
- Norwegians : 5.8
- Swedes : 6.2
- Belgians : 6.7


*Bronze Age France** (1900-800 BCE)*

- Irish : 5.1
- Belgians : 6.2
- Scottish : 6.9
- English : 7.0
- Danes : 7.2
- South Dutch : 7.7
- North & West Germans : 7.8
- Basques : 8.2
- South French : 8.6
- Spanish : 8.7
- North Dutch : 8.8
- Welsh : 9.5

*Bronze Age Germany** (1800-800 BCE)*

- Swedes : 4.5
- Welsh : 6.7

*Nordic Bronze Age (1700–500 BCE)*

- English : 8.3
- North French : 9.4

*Andronovo culture (1800-1000 BCE)*

- Finns : 7.5

*Mycenaean Greeks (1600–1100 BCE)*

- Central Italians : 9.2

*BA Illyrians / Dalmatians (1600-1200 BCE)*

- North Italians : 3.5
- Catalans & Aragonese : 3.6
- Andalusians : 4.1
- North Castilians : 4.5
- Murcians : 4.8
- Extremadurans : 6.7
- South Castilians : 7.8
- Portuguese : 8.0
- Galicians : 9.1

*Urnfield culture (Hungary, 1300-750 BCE)*

- Kosovars : 7.7
- Tosk Albanians : 7.9
- Tuscans : 8.4
- North Italians : 9.7
- Bulgarians : 9.9

*Proto-Villanovan culture (1175- 960 BCE)*

- North Italians : 5.1
- Tuscans : 8.8
- Andalusians : 10.0

*Hallstatt culture (1200-800 BCE)*

- East Germans : 8.7

*Iron Age*

*Etruscans
*
- Andalusians : 4.0
- Galicians : 4.6
- Portuguese : 4.8

*Latins*

- Central Italians : 8.9

*Rhaeti*

- Cantabrians : 9.5
- Southwest French : 9.5

*Aquitani*

- Aragonese : 3.6
- Cantabrians : 4.5
- Basques : 4.6
- Southwest French : 5.2

*Iron Age Britons*

- English : 4.0
- Irish : 4.5
- Welsh : 5.0
- Germans : 5.2
- Scottish : 5.7
- Danes : 6.3
- North Dutch : 6.4
- Belgians : 7.0
- North French : 7.7
- Austrians : 9.8

*Iron Age Belgae*

- Belgians : 5.9
- Welsh : 6.0
- South French : 6.8
- Swiss : 7.3
- North Dutch : 7.6
- North Germans : 7.8
- English : 8.2
- Danes : 8.2
- Galicians : 8.5
- Irish : 8.6
- Scottish : 8.7
- South Dutch : 8.7
- Catalans : 9.0
- Portuguese : 9.6

*Iron Age Gaul*

- English : 8.2

*Scythians (900-200 BCE)*

- Poles : 3.2
- Ukrainians : 3.7
- Russians : 3.7
- Belorussians : 3.9
- Hungarians : 5.4
- Swedes : 5.6
- Czechs : 6.0
- Romanians : 6.1
- Slovenians : 6.2
- English : 7.4
- Croatians : 7.5
- Austrians : 8.0
- North Italians : 8.1
- East Germans : 8.3
- Germans : 8.4
- Moldavians : 8.4
- North French : 8.5
- Spanish : 9.0

*Thracians*

- North Italians : 8.7


*Late Antiquity*

*Alemanni/Swabians*

- Belgians : 4.7
- Germans : 5.0
- Swedes : 5.0
- English : 5.5
- Dutch : 5.8
- Irish : 6.7
- Austrians : 7.5
- North French : 8.0
- Scottish : 8.1
- Welsh : 9.2

*Franks*

- English : 2.8
- Belgians : 3.6
- West Germans : 4.3
- South Dutch : 5.2
- North Germans : 5.2
- Welsh : 5.8
- Scottish : 6.2
- Irish : 6.4
- North Dutch : 6.4
- Norwegians : 7.0
- Danes : 7.6
- North French : 8.3

*Saxons*

- English : 4.1
- Welsh : 4.5
- North Dutch : 5.6
- Irish : 6.0
- Belgians : 6.1
- Scottish : 6.3
- Danes : 6.4
- Germans : 6.9
- North French : 8.2

*Anglo-Saxons*

- Danes : 5.7
- Dutch : 5.7
- Scottish : 6.2
- Irish : 7.2
- English : 7.3
- Norwegians : 7.8
- Welsh : 7.9
- Germans : 8.0

*Lombards*

- North Dutch : 2.2
- Belgians : 3.1
- English : 3.2
- Swedes : 3.6
- Danes : 3.7
- Irish : 4.1
- Scottish : 4.1
- North Germans : 5.2
- Norwegians : 5.9
- West Germans : 6.2
- Welsh : 6.4
- North French : 7.0
- South Dutch : 7.8
- South French : 8.1
- English : 8.2

*Rugians*

- Belgians : 8.6

*Ostrogoths*

- Swedes : 7.4
- English : 7.4
- East Germans: 9.0
- Germans : 9.8

*Visigoths*

- West Germans : 5.7
- Belgians : 5.8
- Welsh : 6.6
- South Dutch : 6.7
- English : 7.2
- French : 8.8
- North Dutch : 9.7

*Vandals*

- English : 4.2
- Irish : 6.9
- Scottish : 7.0
- Welsh : 7.9

*Early Slavs*

- Poles : 3.2
- Ukrainians : 5.0
- Belorussians : 6.0
- Slovenians : 6.2
- Lithuanians : 7.2
- Russians : 7.8
- Estonians : 8.0
- Hungarians : 8.9

----------


## Stuvanè

If I understand the instructions ...

*Bronze age cultures*

Protovillanovia Martinsicuro (930 BC) : 5.999 - R1 


Bronze Age Szolad Hungary (1000 BC) : 9.721 - SZ1 


*Iron age ethnicities* (it's late Antiquity: my actual Iron Age samples have a proximity greater than 10) 

Late Roman Empire Crypta Balbi (500 AD) : 9.626 - R107

----------


## Duarte

_Stricto sensu_, I am not an European. I make Stuvannè's words mine, and post my ancient samples them next. 

*Iron Age:*
3. Etruscan Civitavecchia (650 BC) ..... 9.714 - R474

*Late Antiquity (Late Roman Age):*
4. Visigoth Iberian Girona (550 AD) ..... 9.859 - I12034- 

5. Imperial Rome Mausoleo Augusto (500 AD) ..... 9.945 - R33 -

----------


## Carlos

*I did it in 10 with something because I have not had a moment of rest.*

1. Visigoth Iberian Girona (550 AD) *..... 8.765* - I12034
7. Proto Thracian/Illyrian Vucedol (2775 BC) *..... 10.09* - I3499
8. Dolmen de Saint-Eugene Bronze Age France (1950 BC) *..... 10.28* - EUG11 
9. Etruscan Civitavecchia (650 BC) *..... 10.31* - R474 - 
10. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany (2385 BC) *..... 10.35* - UNTA58_68Sk1
11. Late Copper Age Italy (2600 BC) *..... 10.49* - 9314_Oss 
13. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1200 BC) *..... 10.75* - I3313 
14. Aquitani Pech-Maho France (350 BC) *..... 10.9* - PECH8

-----------------

I publish my first in case I have not understood the requirements well



1. Visigoth Iberian Girona (550 AD) *..... 8.765* - I12034 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

2. Roman Soldier Germany (300 AD) *..... 9.032* - FN_2 
Top 99 % match vs all users

3. Roman Soldier Freiham-Nord Germany (300 AD) *..... 9.04* - FN_2 
Top 99 % match vs all users

4. Gallo-Roman Lombard Grave (580 AD) *..... 9.106* - CL94 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

5. Girona Sant Julia de Ramis (880 AD) *..... 9.193* - I10895 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

6. Roman-Era Empuries (47 BC) *..... 9.529* - I10866 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

7. Proto Thracian/Illyrian Vucedol (2775 BC) *..... 10.09* - I3499 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

8. Dolmen de Saint-Eugene Bronze Age France (1950 BC) *..... 10.28* - EUG11 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

9. Etruscan Civitavecchia (650 BC) *..... 10.31* - R474 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

10. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany (2385 BC) *..... 10.35* - UNTA58_68Sk1 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

11. Late Copper Age Italy (2600 BC) *..... 10.49* - 9314_Oss 
Top 99 % match vs all users

12. Girona Sant Julia de Ramis (1060 AD) *..... 10.71* - I10852 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

13. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1200 BC) *..... 10.75* - I3313 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

14. Aquitani Pech-Maho France (350 BC) *..... 10.9* - PECH8 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users


Who said Gallo Roman is doubtful?Gallo Roman understood that they were Gauls from Roman times not Gauls mixed with Romans

2. Roman Soldier Germany (300 AD) *..... 9.032* - FN_2
Gallo-Roman (Genetic match)

3. Roman Soldier Freiham-Nord Germany (300 AD) *..... 9.04* - FN_2
Gallo-Roman (Genetic match)

----------


## halfalp

Not sure if i got it right, but my results are only this.

1. Belgic Tribe Nordhouse France (500 BC) *..... 7.327

* The number 2 is Hidden. 

And number 3 is. 

3. Unetice Bohemia (1875 BC) *..... 10.09* 

A slight over 10.

----------


## mitty

Here are my results, I am British:
*
Neolithic* 

Bell Beaker Amesbury - (2250 BC) 4.669 
Ollsjo Battleaxe Sweden - (2860 BC) 5.427
Bell Beaker Augsberg - (2215 BC) 5.492
Bell Beaker Germany - (2250 BC) 6.035
Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany - (2273 BC) 6.256
Bronze Age Anselfingen Germany - (2325 BC) 6.415
Bell Beaker Amesbury- (2250 BC) 7.936
Proto-Celtic Bronze Age Wehringen (2240 BC) - 8.55
Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland - (2660 BC) 8.976
Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland - (2600 BC) 9.532

*Early Bronze Age:*

Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobilisy - (1813 BC) 6.119
Bell Beaker Amesbury - (2150 BC) 6.502
Bell Beaker England - (2150 BC) 6.736
Ireland Copper Age - (1950 BC) 7.536
Zerniki Wielkie Bronze Age Poland - (2175 BC) 7.935
Czech Velke Prilepy - (2050 BC) 8.09
Bronze Age Jutland Denmark - (1400 BC) 8.371
Bronze Age Orkney Islands - (1750 BC) 8.637
Unitece Bohemia - (1875 BC) 8.656
*
Late Bronze Age:*

Scotland Late Bronze Age - (900 BC) 6.158
Bronze Age Hebrides Islands - (1350 BC) 6.299
Scotland Late Bronze Age - (900BC) 8.328
*
Iron Age*

Iron Age La Monderiere Bessan - (125BC) 8.265
Scythian Ukraine - (600BC) 8.54
Western Scythian Ukraine - (580 BC) 9.611
Belgic Tribe Nordhouse France - (500 BC) 9.759

*Roman Age*

Celtic Briton Gladiator York - (250 AD) 4.007
Celtic Briton Gladiator York - (250 AD) 5.725
Alemannic Bavaria - (495 AD) 6.006
Celtic Hinxton Iron Age - (45 BC) 7.007
Celtic Briton - (1AD) 8.36
Celtic Gladiator York - (250 AD) 8.819

*Dark Ages*

Germanic Lombard - (590 AD) 8.259

Frankish Hungary - (590 AD) 8.93

*Medieval Age*

Viking Denmark Revshale - (1080 AD) 4.578
Post Viking Denmark Tirup - (1200 AD) 6.547
Medieval Denmark - (1270 AD) 7.261
Viking Denmark Odense - (1058 AD) 7.294
Post Viking Denmark Odense - (1250 AD) 7.665
Medieval Plague Netherlands - (1359 AD) 7.844

----------


## Maciamo

I have simplified the 'rules'. I will just sort the relevant data myself.

Feel free to share your top matches by PM if you do not wish to post them publicly. I will only use your GD score (if lower than anyone else from the same country) anonymously.

----------


## Maciamo

Here is what we have learned from the project so far. Let's start with the surprises.

- The closest modern populations to the EBA *Unetice culture* are Belgian, Dutch and North French people.
- *Dutch and British* people are the closest populations to the *Corded Ware* culture as well as *Bell Beaker* France and Britain. Modern Danes and Swedes are also close to the German and British Bell Beaker folks.
- The *Etruscans* are considerably closer to modern *Andalusians, Galicians and Portuguese* than to modern Italians. I wonder whether this is because of the numerous Roman settlements in southern and western Iberia.
- The ancient *Illyrians/Dalmatians* prior to the Slavic migrations were essentially like modern North Italians and East Spaniards.
- The only modern population matching ancient *Mycenaeans* with a GD under 10 are Central Italians (not Greeks).
- The *Basques* are the 2nd closest modern population to the *North Alpine Bronze Age* after the Welsh. That may indicate that the Bronze Age population that brought R1b and Steppe admixture to the Basque country came from the North of the Alps in the Early Bronze Age.
- The *Lombards* are very close to modern Dutch and Belgians, but other close matches are split between Celtic (Irish, Scottish) and Germanic (Swedish, Danish) people. Does that mean that they were a Celto-Germanic mix, rather than a Germanic tribe? It's known that there were substantial Celtic settlements in Jutland (the Cimbri) in Roman times. The Netherlands and NW Germany were a region of high R1b, intermediary between Celtic and Germanic populations. The Lombards probably inherited that Proto-Celto-Germanic admixture, like modern Dutch and Belgian people.
- The biggest surprise of all is that the *Vandals* only cluster around modern *British and Irish* people and not with any modern Germanic country. Their closest match are the Irish, which suggests a predominantly Celtic ancestry. Yet the Vandals are usually considered to be an East Germanic tribe. Could it be that they were actually Germanised Celt? They originated in southern Poland and it has been hypothesised that they were part of the Lugii tribe, whose DNA also turns out closest to Welsh and Irish people.

The project also confirmed more obvious relationships.

- The *Aquitani* were very much like modern Basques, Cantabrians and Aragonese.
- *Ancient Latins* were closest to modern Central Italians.
- *Bell Beaker & Bronze Age Britons* were like modern Britons and Irish.
- The *Iron Age Britons* were very much the the present-day English (in some regions at least), Welsh and Irish.
- The *Iron Age Belgae* and *Franks* are closest to modern Belgians.
- The *Saxons* resembled more modern English and Welsh people.
- The *Anglo-Saxons* ressemble most modern Dutch and Danish people.
- The *Ostrogoths* are closest to the Swedes, while the Visigothic samples are more like the Belgians and West Germans.
- The *Scythians* were very similar to modern Poles, Ukrainians, West Russians and Belorussians. Despite being an Iranian tribe, they were ethnically close so East Slavic people - as expected for two predominantly R1a ethnic groups.

----------


## flupke

*I am French, all known ancestry from French and Belgian Flanders

Neolithic Age*


21. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2447 BC) *..... 9.11* - MX188 - 
31. Corded Ware Denmark (2450 BC) *..... 9.788* - Rise61 - 
43. Bell Beaker Germany (2500 BC) *..... 10.75* - I0112 - 
50. Kornice Bronze Age Poland (2200 BC) *..... 11.2* - I6582 - 

*Early Bronze Age*

2. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (2122 BC) *..... 5.476* - I4886 - 

6. Bell Beaker Scotland (2145 BC) *..... 6.814* - I5471 - 
8. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) *..... 7.616* - I4889 - 
9. Bischwihr Bronze Age Alsace France (1900 BC) *..... 7.787* - BIS385 - 
17. Sicily Buffa Early Bronze Age (2191 BC) *..... 8.463* - I11443 
19. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) *..... 8.831* - I4896 - 
23. Bronze Age Covesea Cave Scotland (2000 BC) *..... 9.302* - I3132 - 
24. Bell Beaker Scotland (2100 BC) *..... 9.369* - I2568 - 
26. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) *..... 9.468* - I4885 - 
34. Bell Beaker Southern France (2050 BC) *..... 9.92* - I3875 - 

*Late Bronze Age*

all Hidden

*Iron Age*

12. Iron Age Colmar France (340 BC) *..... 8.102* - COL11 - 
29. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) *..... 9.738* - Linton - 

30. Western Scythian Mix Hungary (550 BC) *..... 9.744* - DA197 - 
32. Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age (67 BC) *..... 9.793* - HI1 - 
39. Cambridgeshire Iron Age (205 BC) *..... 10.54* - 15594A - 
44. Hals45. Iron Age Colmar France (340 BC) *..... 11.04* - COL153A - 
45. Iron Age Colmar France (340 BC) *..... 11.04* - COL153A - 

*Roman Age*

15. Alemannic Bavaria (450 AD) *..... 8.391* - BIM_33 - 
22. Alemannic Bavaria (500 AD) *..... 9.126* - ALH_1 - 
54. Greuthungi / Ostrogoth (310 AD) *..... 11.33* - MJ37 - 

*Dark Ages*

 Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) *..... 4.458* - SZ23 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

3. Visigoth Frankish Girona (550 AD) *..... 5.708* - I12032 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

4. Visigoth Germanic Girona (550 AD) *..... 6.41* - I12162 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

5. Germanic Lombard Szolad (590 AD) *..... 6.643* - SZ3 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

7. Swiss Germanic (580 AD) *..... 7.377* - CL102 - ? 
Top 98 % match vs all users

10. Medieval Tyrolian (590 AD) *..... 7.841* - SZ5 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

13. Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) *..... 8.174* - HinxtonO1 - 
Top 67 % match vs all users

18. Visigoth Germanic Girona (550 AD) *..... 8.751* - I12163 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

25. Medieval Tyrolian (590 AD) *..... 9.437* - SZ18 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

33. Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) *..... 9.879* - SZ38 - ? 
Top 62 % match vs all users

*Medieval Age*

11. Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) *..... 8.087* - G24 - 
Top 89 % match vs all users

16. Franco Medieval Villa Magna Italy (1215 AD) *..... 8.455* - R62 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

20. Viking Saxon Iceland (1104 AD) *..... 8.962* - TSK-A26 - 
Top 81 % match vs all users

27. Medieval Netherlands Plague II (1360 AD) *..... 9.581* - Ber45 - ? 
Top 65 % match vs all users

28. Germanic Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) *..... 9.723* - G1065 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

38. Post Viking Denmark Odense (1250 AD) *..... 10.42* - G48 - 
Top 56 % match vs all users

40. Medieval Norway Sankt Nikolai B (1448 AD) *..... 10.7* - OSL9B - 
Top 71 % match vs all users

41. Medieval Hungary / Balkan (1244 AD) *..... 10.72* - DA199 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

49. Germanic Medieval Denmark (1270 AD) *..... 11.16* - G119 - 
Top 90 % match vs all users

52. Swede Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) *..... 11.24* - G208 - 
Top 88 % match vs all users

*Early Modern Period*




14. Colonial American Pennsylvania (1700 AD) *..... 8.371* - Shohola - 
Top 83 % match vs all users

37. Late Medieval Icelandic Murderer (1678 AD) *..... 10.4* - KOV-A2 - 
Top 64 % match vs all users

60. Late Medieval Gotlander (1600 AD) *..... 11.44* - Unknown 
Top 56 %

----------


## Maciamo

> *I am French, all known ancestry from French and Belgian Flanders*


*
*
Thanks. Since your ancestry is from French/Belgian Flanders I am going to list you among Belgians. In fact your data fits completely within the Belgian range.

----------


## Northener

My list:
Neolithic Age
4. Celto-Germanic Lingolsheim Alsace (2335 BC) ..... 3.936 - SX32 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
8. Bronze Age Scottish Islands (2350 BC) ..... 4.691 - I5367 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
14. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2542 BC) ..... 5.405 - MX192 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
25. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2260 BC) ..... 6.109 - MX195 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
45. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2200 BC) ..... 6.953 - MX189 
Top 99 % match vs all users
59. Bell Beaker Germany (2500 BC) ..... 7.326 - I0112 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

Early Bronze Age
1. Bell Beaker Willington England (2100 BC) ..... 2.862 - I2452 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
3. Early Bronze Age Thames (1800 BC) ..... 3.69 - I5377 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
6. Bronze Age Oxfordshire England (2030 BC) ..... 4.324 - I2445 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
9. Bronze Age Orkney Islands (1750 BC) ..... 4.805 - I2981 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
15. Middle Bronze Age England (1575 BC) ..... 5.45 - I7573 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
17. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) ..... 5.507 - I4895 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
18. High Status Male Haunstetten (1946 BC) ..... 5.567 - POST_6 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
28. Zerniki Wielkie Bronze Age Poland (2175 BC) ..... 6.317 - I6583 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users
36. Bell Beaker Oxford (2150 BC) ..... 6.679 - I2447 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
39. Bell Beaker Cambridge (2075 BC) ..... 6.72 - I3255 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

Late Bronze Age
11. Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) ..... 5.071 - I2861 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users
23. Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) ..... 5.945 - I2859 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users
35. Bronze Age Celt England (1000 BC) ..... 6.67 - I5383 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users
74. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus ..... 7.832 - I0099 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

Iron Age
30. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) ..... 6.448 - Linton - 
Top 89 % match vs all users
37. Cambridgeshire Iron Age (205 BC) ..... 6.681 - 15594A - 
Top 94 % match vs all users
38. Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age (67 BC) ..... 6.716 - HI1 - 
Top 85 % match vs all users
48. Celtic Briton (70 BC) ..... 7.06 - Hinxton 1 
Top 96 % match vs all users


Roman Age
21. Anglo Saxon Oakington (470 AD) ..... 5.732 - OakO4 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
22. Alemannic Saxon Bavaria (485 AD) ..... 5.816 - AED_249 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
24. Alemannic Bavaria (500 AD) ..... 6.107 - ALH_1 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users
53. Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 7.186 - 6DRIF-18 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users


Dark Ages
5. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 4.164 - SZ15 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
13. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 5.359 - SZ4 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
20. Germanic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 5.639 - SZ42 - 
Top 88 % match vs all users
31. Young Merovingian Noble (605 AD) ..... 6.451 - NS6 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users
32. Nordic Lombard (580 AD) ..... 6.472 - CL146 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
40. Merovingian Noble (605 AD) ..... 6.77 - NS1 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users
47. Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) ..... 7.037 - HinxtonO1 - 
Top 78 % match vs all users
50. Anglo Saxon (720 AD) ..... 7.072 - Hinxton HS1 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
52. Celtic Mix Lombard (580 AD) ..... 7.105 - CL83 - ? 
Top 95 % match vs all users
54. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 7.241 - SZ9 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

Medieval Age
7. Viking Sweden (1100 AD) ..... 4.632 - stg021 - ? 
Top 99 % match vs all users
10. Viking Sweden (1100 AD) ..... 4.855 - Sigtuna stg021 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
12. Medieval Norway Sankt Nikolai B (1448 AD) ..... 5.201 - OSL9B - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
16. Viking Norse Iceland (935 AD) ..... 5.462 - KNS-A1 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
19. Medieval Upper Bavaria Germany (1068 AD) ..... 5.594 - Petersberg - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
26. Post Viking Denmark Odense (1250 AD) ..... 6.137 - G48 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users
27. Viking Celtic Boat Burial Iceland (925 AD) ..... 6.157 - VDP-A6 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users
29. Norwegian Viking Iceland (950 AD) ..... 6.372 - HSJ-A1B - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
33. Viking Celtic Mix Sweden (990 AD) ..... 6.615 - 97029 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
43. Norwegian Viking Iceland (1000 AD) ..... 6.905 - STT-A2 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users

Early Modern Period
2. Late Medieval Gotlander (1600 AD) ..... 3.575 - Unknown 
Top 99 % match vs all users
34. Colonial American Pennsylvania (1700 AD) ..... 6.636 - Shohola - 
Top 94 % match vs all users
55. St Marys Coffin Maryland (1683 AD) ..... 7.268 - I2097 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

----------


## Maciamo

It seems reasonable to consider that a genetic distance up to 5 means that the two populations are the same ethnic group. Here are the modern populations that possess such ancient matches.

- Irish = Bronze Age Britain (2.0), Bell Beaker England (4.5), Iron Age Briton (5.0)
- Scots = Bronze Age Britain (4.1), Bell Beaker England (4.5)
- Welsh = Bronze Age Briton (4.0), Iron Age Briton (5.0)
- English= Iron Age Britons (4.0), Bell Beaker Gaul (4.1) and Britain (4.6), Lombards (4.5)
- Dutch = Bell Beaker Britain (2.8) and Gaul (3.9), EBA England (3.7), Lombards (4.1)
- Belgians = Lombards (3.1), Franks (3.6), Unetice (4.1)
- North French = Bronze Age Britain (3.5) Unetice culture (5.0)
- Swedes = Bell Beaker Germany (4.0), Bronze Age Germany (4.5)
- Poles = Early Slav (3.4)
- North Italians = Illyrians/Dalmatians (3.5)
- Basques = Aquitani (4.6)

So far no other modern European population has close ancient matches. Note that I don't have any sample from Norway, Denmark, Estonia, Latvia, Belarus, Russia, Ukraine, Czechia, Slovakia, Slovenia, Hungary, Romania yet.

----------


## Regio X

My results from 1 year ago. I suppose Maciamo already used them. Apparently I am so far the only Italian in ancestry with distance below 5 to a single pop. Even my parents get distances above 5.




> Mine hasn't changed that much.
> 
> I'm too lazy to upload all the images again, so here is just a "copy and paste".
> 
> (Another time I try FTDNA data. Anyway, according to those first runs, results with FTDNA data and 23andMe data are very similar.)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
> 
> Mine - 23andMe v4
> ...

----------


## Radka

*Hi I am from Bulgaria and I have just one sample under 10 GD. Good luck! Here are my results:
Neolithic Age*132. Proto Thracian/Illyrian Vucedol (2775 BC) *..... 26.15* - I3499 - 
Top 72 % match vs all users

151. Proto-Slavic Late Neolithic Wartau Switzerland (2510 BC) *..... 26.89* - MX298 
Top 80 % match vs all users

162. Trypillian Moldova (3300 BC) *..... 27.37* - Gordinesti - 
Top 90 % match vs all users

170. Sicily Beaker (2200 BC) *..... 27.62* - I4930 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

178. Trypillian Moldova (3300 BC) *..... 28.2* - Pocrovca1 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

202. Copper Age Armenia (4000 BC) *..... 28.93* - I1631 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

215. Bronze Age Russia (2750 BC) *..... 29.35* - Rise509 - 
Top 88 % match vs all users

226. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany (2273 BC) *..... 29.69* - UNTA85_1343 - 
Top 21 % match vs all users

230. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany (2385 BC) *..... 29.84* - UNTA58_68Sk1 - 
Top 27 % match vs all users

232. Trypillian Verteba Cave Ukraine (3500 BC) *..... 29.88* - I1926 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users
*Early Bronze Age*62. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) *..... 22.21* - I4885 - 
Top 27 % match vs all users

66. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1600 BC) *..... 22.36* - I4332 - 
Top 77 % match vs all users

104. Bronze Age Wehringen (1972 BC) *..... 24.31* - WEHR_1474 - 
Top 82 % match vs all users

105. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1600 BC) *..... 24.32* - I4331 - 
Top 60 % match vs all users

146. Sicily Buffa Early Bronze Age (2191 BC) *..... 26.69* - I11443 
Top 24 % match vs all users

150. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) *..... 26.89* - I4896 - 
Top 22 % match vs all users

167. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (2122 BC) *..... 27.47* - I4886 - 
Top 22 % match vs all users

172. Western Pomerania Unetice (2000 BC) *..... 27.71* - Rise139 - 
Top 26 % match vs all users

187. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) *..... 28.5* - I4888 - 
Top 21 % match vs all users

192. Bronze Age Vatya Pannonia (1600 BC) *..... 28.59* - Rise480 - 
Top 27 % match vs all users
*Late Bronze Age*1. Bronze Age Szolad Hungary (1000 BC) *..... 9.838* - SZ1 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

6. Protovillanovia Martinsicuro (930 BC) *..... 16.55* - R1 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

43. Illyrian / Dalmatian (1200 BC) *..... 21.36* - I3313 - 
Top 70 % match vs all users

70. Mycenaean Peristeria Citadel (1350 BC) *..... 22.51* - I9033 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

93. Thraco-Cimmerian Black Sea (900 BC) *..... 23.63* - MJ12 - 
Top 83 % match vs all users

122. Crete Armenoi (1355 BC) *..... 25.38* - I9123 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

147. Quinquiris Bronze Age Aude France (1200 BC) *..... 26.71* - QUIN58 - 
Top 66 % match vs all users

156. Hungary Iron Age (800 BC) *..... 27.18* - IR1 - 
Top 27 % match vs all users

157. Mycenaean Peloponnese (1350 BC) *..... 27.19* - I9041 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

214. Cimmerian Odessa (900 BC) *..... 29.31* - cim358 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users
*Iron Age*18. Hellenic Seleucid Anatolia (165 BC) *..... 19.17* - MA2198 - ? 
Top 95 % match vs all users

29. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 19.83* - scy197b - 
Top 86 % match vs all users

36. Scythian Moldova (300 BC) *..... 20.88* - scy301 - 
Top 39 % match vs all users

41. Scythian Ukraine (600 BC) *..... 21.28* - scy010 - 
Top 65 % match vs all users

48. Scythian Southern Moldova (270 BC) *..... 21.48* - scy192 - 
Top 85 % match vs all users

55. Scythian Outlier Hungary (550 BC) *..... 21.86* - DA195 - 
Top 60 % match vs all users

58. Scythian Moldova (290 BC) *..... 22.14* - scy311 - 
Top 26 % match vs all users

78. Western-Scythian Black Sea (290 BC) *..... 22.8* - MJ34 - 
Top 33 % match vs all users

84. Iron Age Erstein France (250 BC) *..... 23.21* - ERS86 - 
Top 28 % match vs all users

85. Latin Prenestini Tribe Inland PS (300 BC) *..... 23.23* - R437 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users
*Roman Age*11. Roman Villa Tarragona (350 AD) *..... 17.21* - I6491 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

12. Late Roman Empire Crypta Balbi (500 AD) *..... 17.64* - R107 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

30. Hellenic Roman Marcellino (400 AD) *..... 19.91* - R136 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

31. Thuringii Tribe (420 AD) *..... 20.05* - AED_1108 - 
Top 32 % match vs all users

33. Imperial Rome Empire Via Paisiello (100 AD) *..... 20.47* - R114 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

34. Imperial Rome Cluana Ancona (165 AD) *..... 20.72* - R835 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

35. Late Roman Iberia Granada (470 AD) *..... 20.84* - I3576 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

37. Roman/Illyrian Celio Military Hospital (500 AD) *..... 20.9* - R36 - 
Top 85 % match vs all users

40. Late-Roman Era Montefrio Granada (500 AD) *..... 21.22* - I3575 - 
Top 88 % match vs all users

45. Late-Roman Era Montefrio Granada (500 AD) *..... 21.41* - I3582 - 
Top 89 % match vs all users
*Dark Ages*2. Visigoth Mixed Slav Girona (550 AD) *..... 11.91* - I12031 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

3. Central Roman (590 AD) *..... 13.21* - SZ36 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users

4. Byzantine Roman Warrior (605 AD) *..... 13.52* - NS3b - ? 
Top 97 % match vs all users

5. Central Roman (590 AD) *..... 15.4* - SZ43 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

8. Cisalpine Gaul (590 AD) *..... 16.76* - SZ45 - 
Top 64 % match vs all users

10. Central Roman (630 AD) *..... 16.98* - CL36 - ? 
Top 90 % match vs all users

13. Roman Outlier Lombard Grave (590 AD) *..... 17.69* - SZ37 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

14. Central Roman (590 AD) *..... 17.83* - SZ32 - ? 
Top 92 % match vs all users

16. Gallo-Roman (590 AD) *..... 18.71* - SZ28 - ? 
Top 88 % match vs all users

22. Hellenic Roman (590 AD) *..... 19.54* - SZ40 - ? 
Top 93 % match vs all users
*Medieval Age*9. Tuscan Medieval Villa Magna Italy (905 AD) *..... 16.85* - R60 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

15. Medieval Italy Abbadia SS Plague (1348 AD) *..... 18.2* - BSS31 
Top 92 % match vs all users

17. Medieval Taifa of Valencia (1200 AD) *..... 19.06* - I12649 - 
Top 87 % match vs all users

19. Tuscan Medieval Cancelleria Basilica (1350 AD) *..... 19.17* - R1290 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

23. Byzantine Empire Troy (1200 AD) *..... 19.64* - ByzantineNod1 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users

24. Hungarian Late Conqueror Sarretudvari-Hizofold (950 AD) *..... 19.68* - SHper81_GE - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

25. Medieval Hungary / Balkan (1244 AD) *..... 19.73* - DA199 - 
Top 38 % match vs all users

38. Medieval La Palma Sardinia (941 AD) *..... 20.98* - I12221 
Top 88 % match vs all users

42. Tuscan Medieval Villa Magna Italy (1110 AD) *..... 21.31* - R57 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

49. Tuscan Late Medieval Villa Magna Italy (1355 AD) *..... 21.51* - R54 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users
*Early Modern Period*7. Marseilles Plague Victim (1721 AD) *..... 16.67* - OBS137 - ? 
Top 87 % match vs all users

20. Tivoli Palace Late Renaissance (1650 AD) *..... 19.23* - R970 - 
Top 90 % match vs all users

21. Tivoli Palace Late Renaissance (1650 AD) *..... 19.46* - R969 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

26. Morisco Post-Reconquista Granada (1550 AD) *..... 19.75* - I7424 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

57. Relic French King Louis XVI (1793 AD) *..... 21.92* - LXVI - 
Top 80 % match vs all users

73. Tivoli Palace Late Renaissance (1650 AD) *..... 22.62* - R973 - 
Top 90 % match vs all users

75. Post-Reconquista Granada (1550 AD) *..... 22.71* - I7425 - 
Top 83 % match vs all users

91. Torna Alta Post-Reconquista Granada (1550 AD) *..... 23.61* - I3808 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

102. Jean-Paul Marat Revolutionary France (1793 AD) *..... 24.14* - Marat - 
Top 28 % match vs all users

124. Marseilles Plague Victim (1721 AD) *..... 25.4* - OBS116 - ? 
Top 24 % match vs all users

----------


## Ivar of Rasa Bol

Hi, this is avery interestig thread, Maciamo  :Smile: 

I am ethnically Finnish-Swedish 50% and Finnish 50% 

My Y-DNA is I-M253 and it "makes" me even more Scandinavian than Fenno-Scandian. My mt-DNA is U5b2a6, my test results are from FTDNA. I´ve seen that all matches follow those paths, as they also should...

*Your closest Ancient populations...*Viking + Longobard (8.042)
Oeselian + Scythian (8.696)
Viking Icelandic + Oeselian (8.948)
Viking + Oeselian (9.317)
Oeselian + Longobard (10.09)
Viking (11.32)
Oeselian (13.98)
Longobard (16.57)
Viking Icelandic (17.22)
Scythian (18.11)

*Your closest genetic modern populations...*1. Finnish (8.312)
2. Southwest_Finnish (10.76)
3. North_Swedish (10.88)
4. German_Central (12.67)
5. East_Finnish (13.73)
6. Estonian (13.74)
7. Swedish (14.19)
8. Norwegian (16.22)
*

Neolithic Age*



2. Neolithic Axe Estonia (2460 BC) *..... 7.939* - Kunila2 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

5. Ancient Gotlander Battleaxe (2750 BC) *..... 10.05* - Ajvide70 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

22. Czech Radovesice X Club CWC (2350 BC) *..... 12.86* - I7209 - ? 
Top 99 % match vs all users

23. Czech Bilina CWC (2625 BC) *..... 12.98* - I6695 - ? 
Top 96 % match vs all users

24. Ancient Gotlander Battleaxe (2750 BC) *..... 13.04* - Ajvide58 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

32. Neolithic Gotlander (5000 BC) *..... 13.8* - FT11 Stora - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

33. Late Neolithic Aesch Switzerland (2500 BC) *..... 13.9* - Aesch25 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

35. Bergsgraven Oestergotland Sweden (2570 BC) *..... 14.0* - ber1 - 
Top 87 % match vs all users

36. Bronze Age Szigetszentmiklos-Felso-Urge Hungary (2350 BC) *..... 14.01* - I2787 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

37. Syltholm Neolithic Denmark (3750 BC) *..... 14.18* - Syltholm_1 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
*Early Bronze Age*



3. Early Bronze Age Blatne Slovakia (2100 BC) *..... 8.287* - BLAT_33_Co 
Top 99 % match vs all users

4. Silesia Bronze Age Poland (2190 BC) *..... 9.984* - I6579 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

6. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) *..... 10.33* - I4892 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

7. Trans-Volga Forest Steppes CWC (1725 BC) *..... 10.41* - kzb006 
Top 99 % match vs all users

12. Trans-Volga Forest Steppes Muradym (1820 BC) *..... 11.68* - mur004 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

14. Trans-Volga Forest Steppes CWC (1725 BC) *..... 11.81* - kzb002 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

16. Trans-Volga Forest Steppes CWC (1725 BC) *..... 12.02* - kzb007 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

18. Dzielnica Bronze Age Poland (2160 BC) *..... 12.45* - I6531 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

19. Andronovo Bayan-Zherek Mountains (1400 BC) *..... 12.45* - I1931 
Top 99 % match vs all users

26. Eurasian Steppes Sintashta (1860 BC) *..... 13.17* - Rise395 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users
*Late Bronze Age*



1. Andronovo Culture Western Steppes (1300 BC) *..... 7.533* - I11538 
Top 99 % match vs all users

20. Andronovo Culture Pavlodar (1150 BC) *..... 12.55* - I10110 
Top 99 % match vs all users

60. Bronze Age Germany (1050 BC) *..... 16.1* - I0099 - 
Top 54 % match vs all users

85. Andronovo Culture Metal Road Russia (1300 BC) *..... 16.95* - I6047 
Top 99 % match vs all users

116. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.22* - I11541
Top 98 % match vs all users

143. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 19.12* - DA2 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
*Iron Age*



8. Late Bronze Age Estonia (610 BC) *..... 11.11* - V10 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

15. Iron Age Oeselian Saaremaa (420 BC) *..... 11.84* - X04 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

17. Late Bronze Age Estonia (580 BC) *..... 12.29* - VII4 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

51. Eurasian Steppes Saka Scythian (775 BC) *..... 15.34* - DA130 
Top 99 % match vs all users

78. Iron Age Oeselian Saaremaa (215 BC) *..... 16.77* - V11 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

80. Iron Age Saaremaa Oesel (215 BC) *..... 16.83* - V12 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

84. Sarmatian Caspian Steppes (712 BC) *..... 16.92* - DA202 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

102. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 17.77* - MJ41 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

110. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.11* - MJ13 - 
Top 52 % match vs all users

111. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.11* - scy010 - 
Top 83 % match vs all users
*Roman Age*



21. Alemannic Bavaria (495 AD) *..... 12.56* - AED_106 - 
Top 89 % match vs all users

39. Sarmatian Steppes (220 AD) *..... 14.42* - tem001 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

90. Sarmatian Black Sea (50 AD) *..... 17.2* - DA144 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users

108. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.09* - VIII7 - 
Top 86 % match vs all users

115. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.19* - MJ19 - 
Top 41 % match vs all users

123. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.46* - tem002 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

124. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.47* - ALH_1 - 
Top 38 % match vs all users

132. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.72* - VIII9 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

134. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.79* - AED_249 - 
Top 41 % match vs all users

146. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 19.19* - BIM_33 - 
Top 33 % match vs all users
*Dark Ages*



25. Nordic Alemannic Merovingian Burial (605 AD) *..... 13.06* - NS12c - ? 
Top 96 % match vs all users

71. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 16.57* - SZ7 - 
Top 47 % match vs all users

81. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 16.89* - SZ2 - 
Top 53 % match vs all users

82. Germanic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 16.9* - SZ11 - 
Top 41 % match vs all users

92. Early Slav-Mix Avar Grave (590 AD) *..... 17.23* - AV1 - 
Top 90 % match vs all users

106. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 17.99* - NS12a - ?
Top 99 % match vs all users

113. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.18* - SZ41
Top 55 % match vs all users

121. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.44* - Rise569 - 
Top 77 % match vs all users

127. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.53* - AE1175 - 
Top 42 % match vs all users

128. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.57* - NS6 - 
Top 38 % match vs all users
*Medieval Age*



9. Swede Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) *..... 11.13* - G942 
Top 97 % match vs all users

10. Medieval Denmark Ribe (1315 AD) *..... 11.32* - G864 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

11. Viking Sweden (1100 AD) *..... 11.32* - Sigtuna urm160 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

13. Swede Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) *..... 11.76* - G208 - 
Top 85 % match vs all users

34. Medieval Oeselian Saaremaa (1270 AD) *..... 13.98* - IIa - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

40. Medieval Oeselian Livonia (1375 AD) *..... 14.48* - IIf - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

53. Medieval Denmark Revshale (1305 AD) *..... 15.44* - G34 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

54. Medieval Denmark Odense (1315 AD) *..... 15.48* - G102 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

56. Baltic Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) *..... 15.65* - G1137 -  
Top 95 % match vs all users

58. Viking Sweden (1100 AD) *..... 15.85* - Sigtuna grt036 - 
Top 65 % match vs all users
*Early Modern Period*



38. Late Medieval Livonia (1585 AD) *..... 14.36* - IVLS09KT - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

44. Sala Silver Mine Sweden (1610 AD) *..... 14.71* - Sk6866 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

65. Colonial American Pennsylvania (1700 AD) *..... 16.28* - Shohola - 
Top 42 % match vs all users

107. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.05* - Unknown
Top 39 % match vs all users

112. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *..... 18.13* - LUND1n - 
Top 39 % match vs all users

----------


## Armatus

I am fully German, half from Upper Bavaria, half from the Eifel Region in Rhineland-Palatinate.
For perspective my Top 5 Ethnicity estimates: 
1. West_German (6.816)
2. Flemish (7.076)
3. French (7.525)
4. South_Dutch (8.108)
5. Welsh (9.735)

Early Bronze Age:
3. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (2122 BC) ..... 5.536 - 
7. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) ..... 7.031 - 
8. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 7.626 - 
9. Sicily Buffa Early Bronze Age (2191 BC) ..... 7.806 
10. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 8.157 - 
14. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 9.013 - 

Iron Age: 
12. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 8.609 - 

Roman Age:
15. Alemannic Bavaria (450 AD) ..... 9.164 -  

Dark Ages:
1. Swiss Germanic (580 AD) ..... 4.98 - 
2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 5.191 - 
4. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 6.049 - 
5. Visigoth Frankish Girona (550 AD) ..... 6.18 - 
6. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 6.743 - 
11. Medieval Tyrolian (580 AD) ..... 8.181 - 
13. Frankish-Gaul / Lombardy Italy (580 AD) ..... 8.73 
16. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 9.37 - 
17. Germanic Lombard Szolad (590 AD) ..... 9.552 - 
18. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 9.599 - 

Medieval Age:
19. Medieval Hungary / Balkan (1244 AD) ..... 9.78 -

----------


## mitty

My daughter's results, (she is British):
*
Neolithic*

15. Ollsjo Battleaxe Sweden (2860 BC) *..... 6.584* - oll007 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

17. Bronze Age Anselfingen Germany (2325 BC) *..... 6.795* - MX259 - 
Top 89 % match vs all users

32. Bell Beaker Amesbury (2250 BC) *..... 7.621* - I2566 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

39. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany (2273 BC) *..... 7.911* - UNTA85_1343 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

42. Samborzec Bronze Age Poland (2290 BC) *..... 8.044* - I4253 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

53. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2542 BC) *..... 8.54* - MX192 - 
Top 83 % match vs all users

59. Bell Beaker Amesbury (2250 BC) *..... 8.766* - I2418 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

*Early Bronze Age*

5. Bell Beaker England (2150 BC) *..... 5.289* - I1767 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

8. Bronze Age Orkney Islands (1750 BC) *..... 6.112* - I2981 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

10. High Status Male Haunstetten (1946 BC) *..... 6.207* - POST_6 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

11. Early Bronze Age Northern England (1750 BC) *..... 6.315* - I6680 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

12. Zerniki Wielkie Bronze Age Poland (2175 BC) *..... 6.402* - I6583 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

13. Bronze Age Dagger Koenigsbrunn (2046 BC) *..... 6.405* - OBKR_80 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

18. Bronze Age Amesbury (1450 BC) *..... 6.826* - I2458 - 
Top 89 % match vs all users

19. Czech Velke Prilepy (2050 BC) *..... 6.913* - Rise577 -  
Top 92 % match vs all users

22. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) *..... 7.06* - I4888 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

30. Early Bronze Age Thames (1800 BC) *..... 7.487* - I5377 - 
Top 79 % match vs all users

*Late Bronze Age*

9. Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) *..... 6.198* - I2860 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

20. Bronze Age Hebrides Islands (1350 BC) *..... 6.934* - I2655 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

24. Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) *..... 7.189* - I2861 - 
Top 86 % match vs all users

40. Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) *..... 7.933* - I2859 - 
Top 86 % match vs all users

*Iron Age*


29. Cambridgeshire Iron Age (205 BC) *..... 7.481* - 15594A - 
Top 89 % match vs all users

45. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) *..... 8.089* - Linton - 
Top 76 % match vs all users

*Roman Age*

2. Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 4.127* - 3DRIF-16 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

6. Alemannic Bavaria (495 AD) *..... 5.506* - STR_316 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

16. Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 6.762* - 6DRIF-22 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

26. Celt Hinxton Iron Age (45 BC) *..... 7.411* - HI2 - 
Top 84 % match vs all users

28. Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 7.479* - 6DRIF-21 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

44. Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 8.075* - 6DRIF-3 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

51. Anglo Saxon Oakington (470 AD) *..... 8.426* - OakO4 - 
Top 88 % match vs all users

*Dark Ages*

3. Germanic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 4.652* - SZ42 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

31. Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) *..... 7.53* - HinxtonO1 - 
Top 73 % match vs all users

48. Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) *..... 8.283* - SZ38 - ? 

Top 77 % match vs all users

55. Young Merovingian Noble (605 AD) *..... 8.595* - NS6 - 
Top 74 % match vs all users

*Medieval Age*

7. Post Viking Denmark Odense (1250 AD) *..... 5.675* - G48 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

14. Post Viking Denmark Tirup (1200 AD) *..... 6.565* - G300 - 
Top 95 % match vs all users

23. Viking Denmark Revshale (1080 AD) *..... 7.139* - Revshale16 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

4. Medieval Netherlands Plague (1359 AD) *..... 7.792* - Ber37 - ? 
Top 94 % match vs all users

37. Medieval Netherlands Plague II (1360 AD) *..... 7.892* - Ber45 - ? 
Top 82 % match vs all users

*Early Modern*

25. Late Medieval Icelandic Murderer (1678 AD) *..... 7.35* - KOV-A2 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

49. Late Medieval Gotlander (1600 AD) *..... 8.364* - Unknown 
Top 81 % match vs all users

----------


## Dianatomia

> - The ancient *Illyrians/Dalmatians* prior to the Slavic migrations were essentially like modern North Italians.
> - The only modern population matching ancient *Mycenaeans* with a GD under 10 are Central Italians (not Greeks).


Your assumptions based on your calculations seem self explanatory. If Ancient Illyrians/Dalmatians are like modern North Italians, then we have an image of what was inhabiting the Northern/Central part of the Balkans during Ancient times. It seems to me quite understanding that the Bronze Age South Greeks (Mycenaeans) could have undergone influences from Northern migrations (North Italian like people), be it from other parts of Greece or elsewhere, already during the Iron Age/classical era. Aside from medieval influences ofcourse. The historian Thucydides mentions that there have been population shifts during the Iron Age.

----------


## kingjohn

*south italians* (cluster with the *R114 dude* who was *probably* hellenic roman) :Smile: 
i think they also cluster or very close in distance to the* IA ardea R850 outlier* 
from* 650 bc* ( who *most likely* was greek ) :Thinking:

----------


## Salento

> *south italians* (cluster with the *R114 dude* who was *probably* hellenic roman)
> i think they also cluster or very close in distance to the* IA ardea R850 outlier* 
> from* 650 bc* ( who *most likely* was greek )


Are you sure?

----------


## kingjohn

> Are you sure?



and in *eurogenes k15 ancient* ?  :Thinking: 
you know that *my true ancestery use the eurogenes k15 tool*  :Smile: 
anyway *could be* differences between *apulian* and *calabrian and Sicilian*  groups  :Thinking: ( from historical reason *MESSAPIANS* and others etc....)

----------


## Salento

> and in *eurogenes k15 ancient* ? 
> you know that *my true ancestery use the eurogenes k15 tool* 
> anyway *could be* differences between *apulian* and *calabrian and Sicilian*  groups ( from historical reason *MESSAPIANS* and others etc....)


... Apologies for going off topic

----------


## kingjohn

thanks salento  :Good Job: 
so i guess *greek islanders* are the one that cluster with the IA ARDEA outlier R850 :Thinking: 


this is mine with k15 ancient ( which is my true ancestery tool )
Distance to:
adam

*6.51698550*
*R56_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna*

*6.87621989*
*R117_Late_Antiquity_S_Ercolano_Necropolis_Ostia*

7.11559555
R136_Imperial_Era_Marcellino_&_Pietro

7.47608186
R1548_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo

7.49120818
R49_Imperial_Era_Centocelle_Necropolis

7.62566063
R54_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

7.80150626
R35_Late_Antiquity_Celio

8.09692534
R53_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

8.37169636
R58_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

8.45464961
R60_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

8.47731679
R835_Imperial_Era_Civitanova_Marche

8.57275918
R64_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

8.62985516
R436_Imperial_Era_Palestrina

8.81258191
R970_Medieval_Era_Tivoli_Palazzo_Cianti

9.09290933
R1290_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

9.10539950
R1544_Imperial_Era_Necropolis_of_Monte_Agnese

9.10875952
R114_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

9.33809938
R47_Imperial_Era_Centocelle_Necropolis

9.95745449
R50_Imperial_Era_Centocelle_Necropolis

9.97565537
R65_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

10.00501874
R107_Late_Antiquity_Crypta_Balbi

10.13111544
R131_Imperial_Era_Via_Paisiello_Necropolis

10.18690336
R59_Medieval_Era_Villa_Magna

10.19545487
R1549_Imperial_Era_Monterotondo

10.21143966
R30_Late_Antiquity_Mausole_di_Augusto




p.s
i have *R56 villa magana*  and than after him i am closest to* late antiquity romans ( which some were hellenic/ greek autosomally)*

----------


## Regio X

> *Iron Age Gaul*
> 
> - English : 8.2





> *Thracians*
> 
> - North Italians : 8.7


Maciamo, my mother got a distance of 6.212 to a Gaul (I don't know which Gaul though, if there're more than one). She's full Venetian in ancestry (I consider some far Western Pordenonesi as "Venetians" too). 
And my father got a distance of 7.724 to a Thracian. He's basically 75% Venetian (with irrelevant traces from Friuli) and 25% Eastern Lombard in ancestry.

----------


## Maciamo

> Maciamo, my mother got a distance of 6.212 to a Gaul (I don't know which Gaul though, if there're more than one). She's full Venetian in ancestry (I consider some far Western Pordenonesi as "Venetians" too). 
> And my father got a distance of 7.724 to a Thracian. He's basically 75% Venetian (with irrelevant traces from Friuli) and 25% Eastern Lombard in ancestry.


Could you send me the exact result as MTA tends to mislabel a lot of samples. I have seen North Italian matches to "Cisalpine Gauls" who in fact dated from the Dark Ages.

----------


## Regio X

> Could you send me the exact result as MTA tends to mislabel a lot of samples. I have seen North Italian matches to "Cisalpine Gauls" who in fact dated from the Dark Ages.


Ok. I'll try to upload her results again later, to see what we get.

----------


## Regio X

> Could you send me the exact result as MTA tends to mislabel a lot of samples. I have seen North Italian matches to "Cisalpine Gauls" who in fact dated from the Dark Ages.


Yes, mother's Gaul seems to be from Dark Ages, because: 

Ancient Pops

Gaul + Gallo-Roman (2.015)Gallo-Roman + Frank (2.015)Gaul + Illyrian (3.125)Roman + Frank (3.665)Gaul + Roman (4.57)Gaul (6.215)Illyrian (7.467)Gallo-Roman (8.631)Frank (10.0)Roman (11.24)
 

Matching Samples:

1. Gallo-Roman Lombard Grave (580 AD) *..... 5.792* - 
Top 99 %
 match vs all users

2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 6.215* - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

...

Top 10 Samples by era:

...
Dark Ages
1. Gallo-Roman Lombard Grave (580 AD) *..... 5.792* - 
Top 99 % match vs all users


2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 6.215* - 
Top 99 % match vs all users



So we can deduce that this Gaul with distance of 6.215 is from Dark Ages.

----------


## Maciamo

Number of modern samples so far.

*>10 samples*

Belgium, France, Germany, Hungary, Italy, Spain

*5 to 10 samples*

Albania, England

*< 5 samples*

Austria, Bulgaria, Belarus, Croatia, Czechia, Denmark, Finland, Greece, Ireland, Lithuania, Macedonia, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Portugal, Romania, Russia, Serbia, Scotland, Slovenia, Sweden, Switzerland, Ukraine, Wales

*0 samples*

Estonia, Latvia, Montenegro, Slovakia

----------


## don_joe

A very interesting project. I'll gladly share my my results, although I have scored only once under 10. I am Croat.

*Early Bronze Age*5. Western Pomerania Unetice (2000 BC) *..... 12.91*


12. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 16.11*

*Late Bronze Age*18. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 17.68


**Iron Age**1. Scythian Ukraine (600 BC) ..... 8.915


3. Western-Scythian Black Sea (290 BC) ..... 11.16


7. Scythian Ukraine (600 BC) ..... 14.5


11. Scythian Moldova (300 BC) ..... 16.05


14. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 16.91


19. Western-Scythian Outlier Black Sea (260 BC) ..... 17.77


Roman Age6. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 17.08


20. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 17.92 



Dark Ages2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 11.13


4. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 11.46


10. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 15.47


13. Early Slav Avar Grave (590 AD) ..... 16.25


17. Cisalpine Gaul (590 AD) ..... 17.42



*

*Medieval Age*

6. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 13.86*


8. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 14.54*


9. Hungarian Conqueror Karos III (900 AD) *..... 15.06*


15. Baltic Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) *..... 16.95*

----------


## xlukex

I'm 75% Czech and 25% German, but all of my closest samples are associated with Czechia, either historically or through closest modern population. However, I'll also try to convince my 100% Czech father to take a DNA test as well to confirm. I also added my top 99% samples as some of those I highly doubt you will find an individual under the genetic distance of 10. 
The Lugii, Pre-Slav Poland, Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany 1873 BC (date is important), Bronze Age Vatya Hungary (1750 BC), Oxford Infirmiary (1790 AD), and Boii (obviously) samples have Boii associated with one of their closest ancient civilizations. In case you don't know, the name Bohemia came from the name Boiohaemum (first mentioned by Tacitus), with Boi coming from the Boii and haemum being latinized German from the old German word haimaz or home, to create the name meaning 'Boii home'. The name was based on German because at this time the Marcomanni, Quadi, and Lugii already had a confederation set up in the region. 

Top 99%&Under 10
1. Germanic Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 9.202 - G939 -  
Closest Modern:
1. Czech (15.15)
2. Southwest_Finnish (15.46)
3. North_German (16.62)
4. Austrian (16.64)
2. Lugii Tribe Iron Age Maslomecz (300 AD) ..... 9.63 - PCA103_Mas16 - 
Closest Modern:
1. Austrian (18.12)
2. East_German (18.87)
3. Czech (19.54)
4. Croatian (21.38)

Top 99% 
Pre-Slav Medieval Poland (950 AD) ..... 10.79 - PCA124_Niemcza10 -
Closest Modern:
1. Austrian (17.52)
2. Czech (17.54)
3. East_German (18.00)
4. Polish (18.29)
15. Medieval Nabburg Germany (1350 AD) ..... 12.49 - NAB004A
1. North_German (16.69)
2. Czech (16.69)
3. Southwest_Finnish (16.99)
4. Irish (18.49)
39. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany (1873 BC) ..... 14.27 - UNTA58_153 - 
1. Southwest_French (11.81)
2. Spanish_Cantabria (15.15)
3. Spanish_Aragon (16.12)
4. French_Basque (16.26)
40. Iron Age Ingria (130 AD) ..... 14.54 - VIII8 - 
1. Polish (19.00)
2. Czech (19.38)
3. South_Polish (19.83)
4. Russian_Smolensk (19.98)
46. Bronze Age Vatya Hungary (1750 BC) ..... 14.87 - Rise479 - 
1. Polish (15.15)
2. South_Polish (15.39)
3. Russian_Smolensk (15.98)
4. Croatian (16.61)
52. Iron Age Black Sea (600 BC) ..... 15.5 - MJ14 - 
1. Polish (21.95)
2. Russian_Smolensk (21.99)
3. Czech (22.07)
4. Belorussian (22.37)
66. Iron Age Boii Tribe Singen am Hohentwiel (597 BC) ..... 16.5 - MX265 - 
1. Southwest_French (15.01)
2. Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon (16.90)
3. Spanish_Cataluna (17.22)
4. Spanish_Valencia (17.39)
68. Celtic-Sarmatian Outlier (300 BC) ..... 16.72 - MJ39 - 
1. Czech (20.69)
2. Austrian (21.70)
3. Russian_Smolensk (22.92)
4. Polish (22.98)
79. Medieval Age Livonia (1200 AD) ..... 17.21 - OLS03 - 
1. Czech (22.78)
2. Austrian (23.22)
3. Southwest_Finnish (24.16)
4. Polish (25.02)
81. Oxford Infirmiary (1790 AD) ..... 17.27 - CS01 - 
1. Austrian (23.97)
2. East_German (24.57)
3. Czech (25.12)
4. Croatian (26.21)
110. Livonian Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 18.35 - G911 - 
1. Czech (26.42)
2. Austrian (26.84)
3. Russian_Smolensk (28.51)
4. Polish (28.63)

----------


## flupke

> [/CENTER]*
> *
> Thanks. Since your ancestry is from French/Belgian Flanders I am going to list you among Belgians. In fact your data fits completely within the Belgian range.


OK ;)
But still no Belgae !  :Wary:

----------


## Maciamo

> OK ;)
> But still no Belgae !


All the Belgae tested were from Alsace. Your closest match is this one:

 Iron Age Colmar France (340 BC) *..... 8.102*

----------


## Benzebuth198

Hi, I'm from Belgium (as all of my ancestors up to the Belgian revolution of 1830):

Here are my results:

*Neolithic Age*

8. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 8.386* - 

12. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 9.143* - 


*Early Bronze Age*

1. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (2122 BC) *..... 5.274* - 

2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 5.991*

20. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 9.786* - 

*Roman Age*

6. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 7.636* - 

13. Germanic Tribe Crypta Balbi (500 AD) *..... 9.146* - 

14. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 9.283* - 


*Dark Ages*

3. Germanic Lombard Szolad (590 AD) *..... 6.245* - 

4. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 6.422* - 

5. Visigoth Frankish Girona (550 AD) *..... 6.906* - 

7. Visigoth Germanic Girona (550 AD) *..... 7.691* - 

9. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 8.658* - 

15. Swiss Germanic (580 AD) *..... 9.365* - ? 

18. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 9.582* - 

19. Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) *..... 9.743* - 


*Medieval Age*

10. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 8.775* - 


11. Franco Medieval Villa Magna Italy (1215 AD) *..... 9.032* - 

16. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 9.437* - 

*Early Modern Period*

17. Colonial American Pennsylvania (1700 AD) *..... 9.545* -

----------


## Maciamo

Another interesting find. Samples from the Urnfield culture in Hungary are closest to modern Kosovars and Albanians. The Urnfield culture existed during the turbulent period of the Bronze Age collapse in the East Mediterranean with the invasions of the Sea Peoples. It owes its name to the practice of cremation that replaced the Indo-European tradition of tumulus/kurgan burial. The Urnfield culture superimposed itself other Late Bronze Age cultures such as Hallstatt around the Alps and Proto-Villanova in Italy, and as such can be seen as a foreign element mixing with Indo-European cultures. It is conceivable that this is the period when Y-haplogroup E-V13 and J2b-L283 (both peaking around Kosovo and Albania today) spread around central Europe - though not necessarily from Kosovo/Albania. 

*Urnfield culture (Hungary, 1300-750 BCE)*

- Kosovars : 7.7
- Tosk Albanians : 7.9
- Tuscans : 8.4
- North Italians : 9.7
- Bulgarians : 9.9

----------


## Maciamo

Another major surprise of all is that *the Vandals only cluster around modern British and Irish people and not with any modern Germanic country.* Their closest match are the Irish, which suggests a predominantly Celtic ancestry. Yet the Vandals are usually considered to be an East Germanic tribe. Could it be that they were actually Germanised Celt? They originated in southern Poland and it has been hypothesised that they were part of the Lugii tribe, whose DNA also turns out closest to Welsh and Irish people.

----------


## DuPidh

> Another interesting find. Samples from the Urnfield culture in Hungary are closest to modern Kosovars and Albanians. The Urnfield culture existed during the turbulent period of the Bronze Age collapse in the East Mediterranean with the invasions of the Sea Peoples. It owes its name to the practice of cremation that replaced the Indo-European tradition of tumulus/kurgan burial. The Urnfield culture superimposed itself other Late Bronze Age cultures such as Hallstatt around the Alps and Proto-Villanova in Italy, and as such can be seen as a foreign element mixing with Indo-European cultures. It is conceivable that this is the period when Y-haplogroup E-V13 and J2b-L283 (both peaking around Kosovo and Albania today) spread around central Europe - though not necessarily from Kosovo/Albania. 
> 
> *Urnfield culture (Hungary, 1300-750 BCE)*
> 
> - Kosovars : 7.7
> - Tosk Albanians : 7.9
> - Tuscans : 8.4
> - North Italians : 9.7
> - Bulgarians : 9.9


Your findings about Kosovars being close to Hungarian urnfield culture has also historical merit. Ancient Greeks wrote that Illyrians came from central Europe, which is exactly where Hungary is. And DNA is proving just that. The only thing I disagree is describing L 283 and E-v13 as foreign element to Indo-European culture. The presence of L283 in Dalmatia dates 3600 yrs which makes it very European. You also contradict another posting of yours where you say that E v13 and L283 are Indo-European haplogroups for the reason of their spread. They are present even in the areas where G is missing, and this haplogroup homogenous spread around Europe can be explained only through this two haplogroups being part of Indo-European people.

----------


## Maciamo

> Your findings about Kosovars being close to Hungarian urnfield culture has also historical merit. Ancient Greeks wrote that Illyrians came from central Europe, which is exactly where Hungary is. And DNA is proving just that. The only thing I disagree is describing L 283 and E-v13 as foreign element to Indo-European culture. The presence of L283 in Dalmatia dates 3600 yrs which makes it very European. You also contradict another posting of yours where you say that E v13 and L283 are Indo-European haplogroups for the reason of their spread. They are present even in the areas where G is missing, and this haplogroup homogenous spread around Europe can be explained only through this two haplogroups being part of Indo-European people.


I think that you are confusing European and Indo-European. E-V13 and J2b-L283 have not been found in the Yamna culture, nor in the Corded Ware, Unetice or among Bell Beaker samples that had Steppe DNA. These were all R1b, I2 and R1a.

There is no doubt that E-V13 appeared in Europe, most probably somewhere between Germany and western Ukraine, apparently around 2800 BCE based on the age estimate for its formation. But that was in Late Neolithic or Chalcolithic Europe and as a lineage descending from the farmers of Old Europe. It is only between 2000 BCE and 1000 BCE, during the Middle to Late Bronze Age (hence possibly the Urnfield culture) that it started a major expansion, diversifying into many clades.

J2b-L283 is even older, but also underwent a major expansion as J-Z597>Z2507 from 2200 BCE and again from 1600 BCE. If I remember correctly, the oldest attested J2b-L283 in Europe was in Croatia c. 1600 BCE.

Therefore, it is possible that at least part of the story regarding the expansion of both haplogroups around Europe took place during the Urnfield expansion, joining the Late Bronze Age Indo-European cultures in Europe and therefore being present in subsequent Iron Age cultures.

----------


## xlukex

> Another major surprise of all is that *the Vandals only cluster around modern British and Irish people and not with any modern Germanic country.* Their closest match are the Irish, which suggests a predominantly Celtic ancestry. Yet the Vandals are usually considered to be an East Germanic tribe. Could it be that they were actually Germanised Celt? They originated in southern Poland and it has been hypothesised that they were part of the Lugii tribe, whose DNA also turns out closest to Welsh and Irish people.


I showed you my genetic distance relative to the Lugii sample and I have absolutely 0% Vandal.
Closest Ancient of Lugii:
Boii + Ostrogoth (9.418)
Viking Danish + Boii (9.637)
Scythian + Boii (11.18)
Belgae + Boii (11.5)
Belgae + Scythian (12.25)
Boii (13.32)
Ostrogoth (14.81)
Belgae (15.76)
Viking Danish (16.42)
Scythian (16.63)
Closest Samples to the Lugii:
Pre-Slav Medieval Poland (950 AD) (6.582)
Oxford Infirmiary (1790 AD) (9.581)
Iron Age Ingria (130 AD) (10.47)
Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford (1002 AD) (10.71)
Iron Age Trundholm Denmark (670 BC) (11.34)
I can't comment on similar samples or populations to the Vandals because, as mentioned before, I do not match with any of them. 

p.s. I always thought that E-V13 may have initially spread with the Vinca culture or Pre-Vinca culture as it has a high affinity for Kosovo and Serbia, a E1b1bsomthing haplogroup was found from a Linear Potter Culture sight (can't find the link yet), and the distribution makes it look like it spread up the Danube, just like the earliest farmers would have done as they needed the fertile loess. However, yes, it may have also did some spreading during the Urnfield.

----------


## Carlos

I think I have seen a vandal in a sample but now I don't remember, I'm going to look.

----------


## xlukex

Don't mean to distract from the intention of this thread, but a slight edit to my last post.
I did not realize that there were multiple Lugii samples. So, the 3 Lugii samples that I know of now are PCA103, PCA100, and PCA89. Don't know if there are more. I was able to run a 3D PCA for Lugii PCA89 even though I don't have it unlocked, and it appeared that some of the closer samples were Medieval Piedmont (CL57), North Central Lombard (CL63), and SZ38 (Bronze Age Hungary?). PCA100 seamed to be the most common match as it is now gets the closest matches in western Europe. On this sample you can get a genetic distance of 9.462 and still only be in the top 82% or get 11.53 and only be in the top 69%, relative to PCA103's closest modern population distance of 18.12. I do not match with PC100, but it seemed like the people that do have a lot of Lombard matches. At this period in time (300AD) the Lombards were located directly to the west of the Lugii. I don't know why PCA103 appears to be the only Lugii sample associated with the Boii and PreSlav Poland that I know of and is way off track from the other ones. However, my best guesses or hypothesis are that either PCA103 was a Marcomanni or Quadi that joined the Lugii or that PCA89 and PCA100 were actually Lombards living with the Lugii. Either that or the Lugii tribe had a tremendous amount of genetic diversity in its ranks. Please correct me if I am wrong as I don't have PCA100 or PCA89 unlocked. 
Thank You,

----------


## Hawk

> I think that you are confusing European and Indo-European. E-V13 and J2b-L283 have not been found in the Yamna culture, nor in the Corded Ware, Unetice or among Bell Beaker samples that had Steppe DNA. These were all R1b, I2 and R1a.
> 
> There is no doubt that E-V13 appeared in Europe, most probably somewhere between Germany and western Ukraine, apparently around 2800 BCE based on the age estimate for its formation. But that was in Late Neolithic or Chalcolithic Europe and as a lineage descending from the farmers of Old Europe. It is only between 2000 BCE and 1000 BCE, during the Middle to Late Bronze Age (hence possibly the Urnfield culture) that it started a major expansion, diversifying into many clades.
> 
> J2b-L283 is even older, but also underwent a major expansion as J-Z597>Z2507 from 2200 BCE and again from 1600 BCE. If I remember correctly, the oldest attested J2b-L283 in Europe was in Croatia c. 1600 BCE.
> 
> Therefore, it is possible that at least part of the story regarding the expansion of both haplogroups around Europe took place during the Urnfield expansion, joining the Late Bronze Age Indo-European cultures in Europe and therefore being present in subsequent Iron Age cultures.


There will be no E-V13 around that region, inbetween Germany and Western Ukraine. The Bronze Age North Serbian region had no E-V13. Really doubt there will be anything more North and East.

E-V13 mutation might have happened somewhere around those regions in Austria/Switzerland/Hungary as a spinoff from Cardial Farmers.

----------


## kuzmosi

Well, and another interesting point of view:

Until now 21 members commented on this topic. And their y chr hpg analysis is as follows:

6 No Data (Carlos, Maciamo, DuPidh, Benzebuth198, RegioX, Dianatomia.
6 E1b1b (Progon, xlukex, don joe, kuzmosi, Northener, king john, (the first 4 are EV13, and one V22 and one M123)
4 I: (Flupke, Radka, Ivar of Rasa Bol, Armatus)
3 R1b (Duarte, halfalp, mitty)
1 J2 (Stuvane)
1 T (Salento)

No one R1a, G, J1, or other. Does this mean that the EV13 (average 5% from all Europe) is the most committed prehistoric DNA researcher?  :Thinking: Why? :Grin:

----------


## Johane Derite

> Another interesting find. Samples from the Urnfield culture in Hungary are closest to modern Kosovars and Albanians. The Urnfield culture existed during the turbulent period of the Bronze Age collapse in the East Mediterranean with the invasions of the Sea Peoples. It owes its name to the practice of cremation that replaced the Indo-European tradition of tumulus/kurgan burial. The Urnfield culture superimposed itself other Late Bronze Age cultures such as Hallstatt around the Alps and Proto-Villanova in Italy, and as such can be seen as a foreign element mixing with Indo-European cultures. It is conceivable that this is the period when Y-haplogroup E-V13 and J2b-L283 (both peaking around Kosovo and Albania today) spread around central Europe - though not necessarily from Kosovo/Albania. 
> 
> *Urnfield culture (Hungary, 1300-750 BCE)*
> 
> - Kosovars : 7.7
> - Tosk Albanians : 7.9
> - Tuscans : 8.4
> - North Italians : 9.7
> - Bulgarians : 9.9


This is quite interesting. I think it fits as origin of "Dardanian" language. What is shifting tuscans towards this hungarian urnfield though

----------


## Carlos

> Well, and another interesting point of view:
> 
> Until now 21 members commented on this topic. And their y chr hpg analysis is as follows:
> 
> 6 No Data (Carlos, Maciamo, DuPidh, Benzebuth198, RegioX, Dianatomia.
> 6 E1b1b (Progon, xlukex, don joe, kuzmosi, Northener, king john, (the first 4 are EV13, and one V22 and one M123)
> 4 I: (Flupke, Radka, Ivar of Rasa Bol, Armatus)
> 3 R1b (Duarte, halfalp, mitty)
> 1 J2 (Stuvane)
> ...


OMG, someone must be impersonating my identity, how come I don't have data. I`m V22.

Returning to the subject of vandals. This sample has vandal.
It must be like some kind of pro-vandal or something.

244. Early Bronze Age Bad Zurzach Switzerland (1963 BC) *..... 20.08* - SNPRA63 
Alemanni + Latin (1.837)
Vandal + Latin (3.364)
Latin + Ostrogoth (6.725)
Latin + Frank (7.013)
Alemanni + Frank (7.293)
Alemanni (9.039)
Vandal (10.38)
Ostrogoth (11.46)
Latin (11.7)
Frank (11.8)

----------


## Shargan

Hope I did this right. I am Bosnian (from Herzegovina to be more precise).

*Your closest Ancient populations...*

Gaul + Roman (8.295)
Thuringii + Roman (9.488)
Gaul + Gallo-Roman (10.75)
Gaul (11.29)
Thuringii + Gallo-Roman (11.64)
Gallo-Roman + Roman (12.04)
Roman (12.67)
Gallo-Roman (13.99)
Thuringii (15.62)
Illyrian (16.11)

*Your closest genetic modern populations...
*
1. Bosnian (4.421)
2. Romanian (4.954)
3. Bulgarian (5.774)
4. Serbian (6.501)
5. Macedonian (6.503)
6. Kosovar (8.320)
7. Albanian_Tosk (10.46)
8. Greek_Thessaly (12.67)


*Late Bronze Age*
2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 8.975* - 
7. Protovillanovia Martinsicuro (930 BC) *..... 12.75* - 
20. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 16.11* - 


*Iron Age*
13. Scythian Southern Moldova (290 BC) *..... 15.27* - 


*Roman Age*
15. Thuringii Tribe (420 AD) *..... 15.62* - 


*Dark Ages*
1. Visigoth Mixed Slav Girona (550 AD) *..... 8.059* - 
4. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 11.26* - 
5. Cisalpine Gaul (590 AD) *..... 11.29* - 
6. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 12.67* - 
8. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 13.99* - ?
9. Central Roman (590 AD) *..... 14.03* - 
10. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 14.27* - 
11. Central Roman (630 AD) *..... 14.5* - ? 
14. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 15.5* - 
16. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 15.74* - ?


*Medieval Age*
12. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ *..... 15.07* - 
19. Medieval Taifa of Valencia (1200 AD) *..... 16.07* - 


*Early Modern Period*
3. Marseilles Plague Victim (1721 AD) *..... 11.11* - ?

----------


## Constantine

*I'm Peloponnesian:



Your Top 10 Archaeogenetic matches by Era...**(Smaller numbers mean closer matches to you, up to 10 samples per era)**Late Bronze Age*
5. Bronze Age Szolad Hungary (1000 BC) ..... 7.918 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
*Roman Age*
4. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 7.392 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

9. Imperial Rome Cluana Ancona (165 AD) ..... 10.4 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

10. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 10.43 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

13. Hellenic Roman Marcellino (400 AD) ..... 11.04 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

15. Roman Villa Tarragona (350 AD) ..... 11.32 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

17. Hellenic Roman Monterotondo (165 AD) ..... 11.43 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

18. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 11.47 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users
*Dark Ages*
1. Central Roman (590 AD) ..... 4.691 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 6.817 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

7. Central Roman (630 AD) ..... 9.748 - ? 
Top 98 % match vs all users

8. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 10.11 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

14. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 11.21 - ?
Top 99 % match vs all users

20. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 11.67 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users
*Medieval Age*
3. Tuscan Medieval Villa Magna Italy (905 AD) ..... 6.923 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

6. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 8.148 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

11. Medieval Italy Abbadia SS Plague (1348 AD) ..... 10.67 
Top 99 % match vs all users

16. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ ..... 11.4 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

19. Tuscan Late Medieval Villa Magna Italy (1355 AD) ..... 11.49 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

----------


## Johane Derite

> Another interesting find. Samples from the Urnfield culture in Hungary are closest to modern Kosovars and Albanians. The Urnfield culture existed during the turbulent period of the Bronze Age collapse in the East Mediterranean with the invasions of the Sea Peoples. It owes its name to the practice of cremation that replaced the Indo-European tradition of tumulus/kurgan burial. The Urnfield culture superimposed itself other Late Bronze Age cultures such as Hallstatt around the Alps and Proto-Villanova in Italy, and as such can be seen as a foreign element mixing with Indo-European cultures. It is conceivable that this is the period when Y-haplogroup E-V13 and J2b-L283 (both peaking around Kosovo and Albania today) spread around central Europe - though not necessarily from Kosovo/Albania. 
> 
> *Urnfield culture (Hungary, 1300-750 BCE)*
> 
> - Kosovars : 7.7
> - Tosk Albanians : 7.9
> - Tuscans : 8.4
> - North Italians : 9.7
> - Bulgarians : 9.9


"The origins of the cremation rite are commonly believed to be in Hungary, where it was widespread since the first half of the second millennium BC."


Given that the precursor to Urnfield was not practicing cremation, it is fair to speculate that the cremation rite spread from the hungarian basin. If E-v13's were at the forefront of this rite, it might explain the relative lack of ancient e-v13 samples compared to modern day distributions.

----------


## blevins13

> Another interesting find. Samples from the Urnfield culture in Hungary are closest to modern Kosovars and Albanians. The Urnfield culture existed during the turbulent period of the Bronze Age collapse in the East Mediterranean with the invasions of the Sea Peoples. It owes its name to the practice of cremation that replaced the Indo-European tradition of tumulus/kurgan burial. The Urnfield culture superimposed itself other Late Bronze Age cultures such as Hallstatt around the Alps and Proto-Villanova in Italy, and as such can be seen as a foreign element mixing with Indo-European cultures. It is conceivable that this is the period when Y-haplogroup E-V13 and J2b-L283 (both peaking around Kosovo and Albania today) spread around central Europe - though not necessarily from Kosovo/Albania. 
> 
> *Urnfield culture (Hungary, 1300-750 BCE)*
> 
> - Kosovars : 7.7
> - Tosk Albanians : 7.9
> - Tuscans : 8.4
> - North Italians : 9.7
> - Bulgarians : 9.9


I would never guessed for them?


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## blevins13

> "The origins of the cremation rite are commonly believed to be in Hungary, where it was widespread since the first half of the second millennium BC."
> 
> 
> Given that the precursor to Urnfield was not practicing cremation, it is fair to speculate that the cremation rite spread from the hungarian basin. If E-v13's were at the forefront of this rite, it might explain the relative lack of ancient e-v13 samples compared to modern day distributions.


From which study these samples are coming?


Sent from my iPhone using Eupedia Forum

----------


## Wheal

Early Bronze Age

· Bell Beaker Scotland (2145 BC) ..... 5.707 - I5471 
· Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) ..... 7.303 
· Bell Beaker Scotland (2100 BC) ..... 7.47
· Bell Beaker Southern France (2050 BC) ..... 8.329 
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (2122 BC) ..... 8.437 
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) ..... 8.655 
· Early Bronze Age Bad Zurzach Switzerland (2170 BC) ..... 9.552 
· Bronze Age Dagger Koenigsbrunn (2046 BC) ..... 9.633 
· Early Bronze Age Thames (1800 BC) ..... 9.676 
· Bronze Age Covesea Cave Scotland (2000 BC) ..... 10.07

Iron Age
· Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) ..... 8.142 - 
· Cambridgeshire Iron Age (205 BC) ..... 8.563 
· Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age (67 BC) ..... 8.585 
· Celtic Briton (70 BC) ..... 10.02 - 

Roman Age
· Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 9.419 - 

Dark Ages
· Visigoth Germanic Girona (550 AD) ..... 5.712 
· Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) ..... 6.654 - 
· Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) ..... 7.94 - 
· Visigoth Frankish Girona (550 AD) ..... 8.279 -
· Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 8.907 - 
· Young Merovingian Noble (605 AD) ..... 9.039 
· Germanic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 9.124 
· Germanic Lombard Szolad (590 AD) ..... 9.448 

Medieval Age
· Medieval Norway Oslo (1350 AD) ..... 7.768 - 
· North Sea Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 8.217 
· Germanic Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 8.42 - 
· Medieval Netherlands Plague II (1360 AD) ..... 8.665 
· North Sea Medieval Denmark (1270 AD) ..... 9.448 
· Viking Saxon Iceland (1104 AD) ..... 9.942 
· Medieval Taifa of Valencia (1200 AD) ..... 10.04 

Early Modern Period
· Late Medieval Icelandic Murderer (1678 AD) ..... 8.734

----------


## Wheal

The first was my father, this is my mother:

Early Bronze Age

· Bell Beaker Scotland (2145 BC) ..... 5.707 - I5471 
· Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) ..... 7.303 
· Bell Beaker Scotland (2100 BC) ..... 7.47
· Bell Beaker Southern France (2050 BC) ..... 8.329 
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (2122 BC) ..... 8.437 
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) ..... 8.655 
· Early Bronze Age Bad Zurzach Switzerland (2170 BC) ..... 9.552 
· Bronze Age Dagger Koenigsbrunn (2046 BC) ..... 9.633 
· Early Bronze Age Thames (1800 BC) ..... 9.676 
· Bronze Age Covesea Cave Scotland (2000 BC) ..... 10.07

Iron Age
· Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) ..... 8.142 - 
· Cambridgeshire Iron Age (205 BC) ..... 8.563 
· Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age (67 BC) ..... 8.585 
· Celtic Briton (70 BC) ..... 10.02 - 

Roman Age
· Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 9.419 - 

Dark Ages
· Visigoth Germanic Girona (550 AD) ..... 5.712 
· Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) ..... 6.654 - 
· Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) ..... 7.94 - 
· Visigoth Frankish Girona (550 AD) ..... 8.279 -
· Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 8.907 - 
· Young Merovingian Noble (605 AD) ..... 9.039 
· Germanic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 9.124 
· Germanic Lombard Szolad (590 AD) ..... 9.448 

Medieval Age
· Medieval Norway Oslo (1350 AD) ..... 7.768 - 
· North Sea Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 8.217 
· Germanic Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 8.42 - 
· Medieval Netherlands Plague II (1360 AD) ..... 8.665 
· North Sea Medieval Denmark (1270 AD) ..... 9.448 
· Viking Saxon Iceland (1104 AD) ..... 9.942 
· Medieval Taifa of Valencia (1200 AD) ..... 10.04 

Early Modern Period
· Late Medieval Icelandic Murderer (1678 AD) ..... 8.734
Neolithic Age
o Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2447 BC) ..... 9.507 

Early Bronze Age
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (2122 BC) ..... 3.7
· Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy (1813 BC) ..... 5.454
· Bell Beaker Scotland (2145 BC) ..... 6.528 - 
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) ..... 8.758
· Bronze Age Covesea Cave Scotland (2000 BC) ..... 9.089
· Sicily Buffa Early Bronze Age (2191 BC) ..... 9.322 - 
· Bischwihr Bronze Age Alsace France (1900 BC) ..... 9.643
· Bronze Age Earith Cambridgeshire England (1400 BC) ..... 9.939 - I7568 - 
· Bischwihr Bronze Age Alsace France (1900 BC) ..... 9.956 - BIS385 - 
· Bell Beaker Scotland (2100 BC) ..... 9.997 - I2568 - 

Iron Age
· Iron Age Colmar France (340 BC) ..... 8.316 - COL11 - 

Roman Age
· Alemannic Bavaria (450 AD) ..... 4.827 - BIM_33 - 
· Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 9.501 - 6DRIF-21 - 

Dark Ages
· Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) ..... 3.723 - SZ23 - 
· Visigoth Germanic Girona (550 AD) ..... 5.203 - 
· Visigoth Frankish Girona (550 AD) ..... 7.
· Swiss Germanic (580 AD) ..... 7.332 
· Young Merovingian Noble (605 AD) ..... 7.663 -
· Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 7.733 - 
· Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) ..... 8.152 - 
· Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) ..... 8.93 - 
· Germanic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 9.004 - 
· Germanic Lombard Szolad (590 AD) ..... 9.06 - 

Medieval Age
· Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 9.583 - 

Early Modern Period
· Colonial American Pennsylvania (1700 AD) ..... 7.363 - Shohola

----------


## Wheal

Mother-in-law


Neolithic Age
· Bronze Age Anselfingen Germany (2325 BC) ..... 5.55 - MX259 - 
· Ollsjo Battleaxe Sweden (2860 BC) ..... 7.268 - oll007 - 
· Proto-Celtic Bronze Age Wehringen (2240 BC) ..... 8.164 - WEHR_1192SkA - 
· Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2542 BC) ..... 8.529 - MX192 - 

Early Bronze Age
· Bell Beaker England (2150 BC) ..... 4.312 - I1767 - 
· Bischwihr Bronze Age Alsace France (1900 BC) ..... 4.689 - BIS130 - 
· Obernai Bronze Age Alsace France (1900 BC) ..... 6.471 - OBE3626-1 - 
· Bell Beaker Willington England (2100 BC) ..... 6.794 - I2452 - 
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) ..... 6.983 - I4895 - 
· Bronze Age Amesbury (1450 BC) ..... 6.985 - I2458 - 
· Early Bronze Age Thames (1800 BC) ..... 6.997 - I5377 - 
· Bronze Age Earith Cambridgeshire England (1400 BC) ..... 7.284 - I7568 - 
· Bronze Age Orkney Islands (1750 BC) ..... 7.618 - I2981 - 
· North Alpine Bronze Age (1812 BC) ..... 7.85 - AITI_50 - 

Late Bronze Age
· Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) ..... 5.245 - I2861 - 
· Bronze Age Celt England (1000 BC) ..... 5.292 - I5383 - 
· Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) ..... 6.942 - I2859 - 

Iron Age
· Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age (67 BC) ..... 7.526 - HI1 - 
· Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) ..... 8.253 - Linton - 
· Iron Age Colmar France (340 BC) ..... 8.521 - COL11 - 

Roman Age
· Celt Hinxton Iron Age (45 BC) ..... 3.981 - HI2 - 
· Celtic Briton (1 AD) ..... 4.171 - Hinxton 4 
· Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 5.477 - 6DRIF-23 - 
· Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 7.646 - 6DRIF-3 - 
· Lugii Tribe Iron Age Maslomecz (300 AD) ..... 7.78 - PCA100_Mas13 - ? 
· Alemannic Bavaria (500 AD) ..... 8.544 - ALH_10 - 

Dark Ages
· Celtic Mix Lombard (580 AD) ..... 6.147 - CL83 - ? 
· Germanic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 6.233 - SZ42 - 
· Celto-Germanic Lombard (580 AD) ..... 6.436 - CL97 
· Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 6.613 - SZ14 - 
· Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) ..... 6.977 - HinxtonO1 - 
· Lombard Grave (590 AD) ..... 7.304 - SZ25 
· Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) ..... 7.386 - SZ38 - ? 
· Anglo Saxon (780 AD) ..... 7.5 - Hinxton HS3 - 
· Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 7.778 - SZ15 - 
· Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 8.187 - SZ22 - 

Medieval Age
· Viking Celtic Boat Burial Iceland (925 AD) ..... 6.219 - VDP-A6 - 
· Celto-Germanic Medieval Denmark (1270 AD) ..... 6.569 - G21 - 
· Gaelic Settler Viking Iceland (935 AD) ..... 6.861 - ORE-A1 - 
· Celtic Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 7.031 - G973 - 
· Post Viking Denmark Odense (1250 AD) ..... 7.116 - G48 - 
· Viking Gaelic Mix Iceland (935 AD) ..... 7.395 - GTE-A1 - 
· Medieval Upper Bavaria Germany (1068 AD) ..... 7.509 - Petersberg - 
· Viking Denmark Revshale (1080 AD) ..... 7.659 - Revshale16 - 
· Post Viking Denmark Tirup (1200 AD) ..... 7.812 - G300 - 
· Saxon Settler Viking Iceland (935 AD) ..... 8.097 - GRS-A1 - 

Early Modern Period
· St Marys Coffin Maryland (1683 AD) ..... 5.587 - I2097 - 
· Late Medieval Gotlander (1600 AD) ..... 8.127 - Unknown 
· Philip Calvert Coffin Maryland (1683 AD) ..... 8.195 - 2099 - 



Father-in-law

Neolithic Age
· Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2542 BC) ..... 8.291 - MX192 - 
· Bronze Age Anselfingen Germany (2325 BC) ..... 8.985 - MX259 - 

Early Bronze Age
· Bell Beaker England (2150 BC) ..... 5.753 - I1767 - 
· Bischwihr Bronze Age Alsace France (1900 BC) ..... 6.392 - BIS385 - 
· Bronze Age Orkney Islands (1750 BC) ..... 6.437 - I2981 - 
· Early Bronze Age Thames (1800 BC) ..... 6.678 - I5377 - 
· Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) ..... 6.925 - I4896 - 
· Bronze Age Amesbury (1450 BC) ..... 7.618 - I2458 - 
· Bell Beaker Willington England (2100 BC) ..... 7.704 - I2452 - 
· Bell Beaker Scotland (2100 BC) ..... 7.942 - I2568 - 
· Stenchme Lop Ness Sanday Scotland (1750 BC) ..... 8.034 - I2981 - 
· High Status Male Haunstetten (1946 BC) ..... 8.159 - POST_6 - 

Late Bronze Age
· Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) ..... 7.467 - I2861 - 
· Bronze Age Celt England (1000 BC) ..... 7.894 - I5383 - 
· Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) ..... 8.099 - I2859 - 

Iron Age
· Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) ..... 6.993 - Linton - 
· Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age (67 BC) ..... 7.126 - HI1 - 
· Cambridgeshire Iron Age (205 BC) ..... 8.159 - 15594A - 
· Celtic Briton (70 BC) ..... 9.235 - Hinxton 1 

Roman Age
· Celt Hinxton Iron Age (45 BC) ..... 7.901 - HI2 - 
· Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 8.383 - 6DRIF-18 - 
· Anglo Saxon Oakington (470 AD) ..... 8.523 - OakO4 - 
· Celtic Briton (1 AD) ..... 8.7 - Hinxton 4 
· Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) ..... 9.113 - 6DRIF-3 - 
· Roman Era Canterbury England (200 AD) ..... 9.122 - 1257_Co 

Dark Ages
· Germanic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 5.021 - SZ42 - 
· Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) ..... 5.696 - SZ38 - ? 
· Nordic Lombard (590 AD) ..... 6.911 - SZ15 - 
· Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) ..... 7.121 - HinxtonO1 - 
· Frankish / Hungary (590 AD) ..... 7.635 - SZ23 - 
· Young Merovingian Noble (605 AD) ..... 8.154 - NS6 - 
· Visigoth Frankish Girona (550 AD) ..... 8.511 - I12032 - 
· Visigoth Germanic Girona (550 AD) ..... 8.697 - I12162 - 
· Celtic Mix Lombard (580 AD) ..... 9.011 - CL83 - ? 

Medieval Age
· Medieval Netherlands Plague II (1360 AD) ..... 4.602 - Ber45 - ? 
· Danish Gaelic Viking Iceland (935 AD) ..... 7.628 - SSG-A2 - 
· Post Viking Denmark Odense (1250 AD) ..... 7.696 - G48 - 
· Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 7.715 - G24 - 
· Celto-Germanic Medieval Denmark (1270 AD) ..... 7.789 - G21 - 
· Viking Celtic Boat Burial Iceland (925 AD) ..... 8.217 - VDP-A6 - 
· Medieval Upper Bavaria Germany (1068 AD) ..... 8.738 - Petersberg - 
· Viking Gaelic Mix Iceland (935 AD) ..... 8.793 - GTE-A1 - 
· Medieval Denmark (1270 AD) ..... 8.907 - G149 - 
· North Sea Medieval Denmark (1250 AD) ..... 8.923 - G417 - 

Early Modern Period
· St Marys Coffin Maryland (1683 AD) ..... 8.461 - I2097 - 
· Late Medieval Gotlander (1600 AD) ..... 8.463 - Unknown 
· Late Medieval Icelandic Murderer (1678 AD) ..... 8.624 - KOV-A2 -

----------


## Angela

> Mother-in-law
> 
> 
> Neolithic Age
> · Bronze Age Anselfingen Germany (2325 BC) ..... 5.55 - MX259 - 
> · Ollsjo Battleaxe Sweden (2860 BC) ..... 7.268 - oll007 - 
> · Proto-Celtic Bronze Age Wehringen (2240 BC) ..... 8.164 - WEHR_1192SkA - 
> · Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2542 BC) ..... 8.529 - MX192 - 
> 
> ...


Nice, Wheal. :)

----------


## flupke

Maciamo,

I have access to 4 other samples from Northern France, and My 4 kids, Mom, Dad and sister (100% Flemish from Be and Fr). Also my brother in law (French/Ukrainian/Belgian). Let me know if that is of interest.

----------


## Elizabeth60

I'm Irish and these are my Top 10 for different periods.

*Neolithic Age*


12. Bronze Age Scottish Islands (2350 BC) *..... 5.047* - I5367 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

44. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2542 BC) *..... 7.081* - MX192 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

47. Celto-Germanic Lingolsheim Alsace (2335 BC) *..... 7.327* - SX32 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

51. Bergsgraven Oestergotland Sweden (2560 BC) *..... 7.363* - ber2 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

59. Amesbury Wiltshire Bronze Age England (2250 BC) *..... 7.644* - I2457 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

60. Bell Beaker Amesbury (2250 BC) *..... 7.684* - I2418 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

65. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland (2600 BC) *..... 7.864* - MX198 
Top 98 % match vs all users

67. Ollsjo Battleaxe Sweden (2860 BC) *..... 7.968* - oll007 - 
Top 85 % match vs all users

68. Samborzec Bronze Age Poland (2290 BC) *..... 7.973* - I4253 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

74. Bronze Age Anselfingen Germany (2325 BC) *..... 8.129* - MX259 - 


*Early Bronze Age*


3. Bell Beaker Willington England (2100 BC) *..... 3.39* - I2452 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

4. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech (1813 BC) *..... 4.348* - I4895 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

5. Stenchme Lop Ness Sanday Scotland (1750 BC) *..... 4.548* - I2981 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

6. Zerniki Wielkie Bronze Age Poland (2175 BC) *..... 4.601* - I6583 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

7. Bronze Age Orkney Islands (1750 BC) *..... 4.688* - I2981 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

8. Bronze Age Earith Cambridgeshire England (1400 BC) *..... 4.71* - I7568 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

9. Early Bronze Age Thames (1800 BC) *..... 4.931* - I5377 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

11. Food Vessel Scotland (1900 BC) *..... 4.98* - I5515 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

13. Obernai Bronze Age Alsace France (1900 BC) *..... 5.128* - OBE3626-1 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

14. Middle Bronze Age England (1575 BC) *..... 5.279* - I7573 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

*Late Bronze Age*


1. Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) *..... 2.065* - I2861 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

22. Scotland Late Bronze Age (900 BC) *..... 5.954* - I2859 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

25. Bronze Age Trumpington England (1330 BC) *..... 6.204* - I7574 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

30. Bronze Age Trumpington England (1330 BC) *..... 6.389* - I7640 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

*Iron Age*


49. Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age (67 BC) *..... 7.352* - HI1 - 
Top 79 % match vs all users

75. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire (205 BC) *..... 8.179* - Linton - 
Top 75 % match vs all users

85. Celtic Briton (70 BC) *..... 8.394* - Hinxton 1 
Top 91 % match vs all users

103. Cambridgeshire Iron Age (205 BC) *..... 8.801* - 15594A - 
Top 78 % match vs all users

*Roman Age*


10. Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 4.973* - 6DRIF-3 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

19. Celtic Briton (1 AD) *..... 5.588* - Hinxton 4 
Top 97 % match vs all users

20. Celt Hinxton Iron Age (45 BC) *..... 5.692* - HI2 - 
Top 94 % match vs all users

39. Alemannic Bavaria (500 AD) *..... 6.84* - ALH_10 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

40. Alemannic Saxon Bavaria (485 AD) *..... 6.852* - AED_249 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

50. Celtic Briton Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 7.356* - 6DRIF-23 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

70. Anglo Saxon Oakington (470 AD) *..... 8.014* - OakO4 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

92. Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 8.617* - 6DRIF-21 - 
Top 88 % match vs all users

104. Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York (250 AD) *..... 8.834* - 6DRIF-18 - 
Top 81 % match vs all users

105. Alemannic Bavaria (500 AD) *..... 8.855* - ALH_1 - 
Top 81 % match vs all users

*Dark Ages*

16. Germanic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 5.289* - SZ42 - 
Top 90 % match vs all users

18. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 5.354* - SZ4 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

21. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 5.78* - SZ15 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

24. Celtic Mix Lombard (580 AD) *..... 6.124* - CL83 - ? 
Top 97 % match vs all users

31. Young Merovingian Noble (605 AD) *..... 6.406* - NS6 - 
Top 92 % match vs all users

36. Celto-Germanic Lombard (580 AD) *..... 6.644* - CL97 
Top 99 % match vs all users

57. Saxon Hinxton (720 AD) *..... 7.52* - HinxtonO1 - 
Top 73 % match vs all users

73. Anglo Saxon (780 AD) *..... 8.041* - Hinxton HS3 - 
Top 91 % match vs all users

89. Nordic Lombard (580 AD) *..... 8.513* - CL146 - 
Top 93 % match vs all users

95. Nordic Lombard (590 AD) *..... 8.659* - SZ12 - 
Top 98 % match vs all users


*Medieval Age*

2. Viking Celtic Boat Burial Iceland (925 AD) *..... 2.688* - VDP-A6 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

26. Medieval Denmark (1270 AD) *..... 6.297* - G149 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

27. Post Viking Denmark Tirup (1200 AD) *..... 6.313* - G300 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

29. Viking Celtic Mix Sweden (990 AD) *..... 6.384* - 97029 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

32. Post Viking Denmark Odense (1250 AD) *..... 6.535* - G48 - 
Top 88 % match vs all users

33. Medieval Denmark Tirup (1305 AD) *..... 6.546* - G189b 
Top 99 % match vs all users

35. Viking Gaelic Boat Burial Iceland (925 AD) *..... 6.579* - VDP-A7 - 
Top 99 % match vs all users

37. Viking Denmark Revshale (1080 AD) *..... 6.652* - Revshale16 - 
Top 96 % match vs all users

42. Viking Sweden (1100 AD) *..... 6.965* - stg021 - ? 
Top 97 % match vs all users

43. Danish Gaelic Viking Iceland (935 AD) *..... 7.021* - SSG-A2 - 
Top 89 % match vs all users

*Early Modern Period*


15. Late Medieval Gotlander (1600 AD) *..... 5.286* - Unknown 
Top 98 % match vs all users

23. St Marys Coffin Maryland (1683 AD) *..... 5.98* - I2097 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

62. Philip Calvert Coffin Maryland (1683 AD) *..... 7.775* - 2099 - 
Top 97 % match vs all users

77. Bishop Peder Winstrup (1679 AD) *..... 8.253* - LUND1n - 
Top 98 % match vs all users

94. Colonial American Pennsylvania (1700 AD) *..... 8.659* - Shohola - 
Top 81 % match vs all users

----------


## G2ian

*You guys don't have too many Caucasian DNA hobbyists eh ? Well here it is.



Neolithic Age

2. Hidden 3.982 
Top 99

7. Eneolithic Maykop Caucasus (3670 BC) 8.735
Top 99

9. Copper Age Iran (3900 BC) 10.67
Top 99

10. Hidden

11. Titris Hoyuk Anatolia (2240 BC) 11.45
Top 95

13. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia (3300 BC) 11.59
Top 98

14. Hidden

16. Hidden

17. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia (3300 BC) 12.24
Top 83

18. Hidden


Early Bronze Age

5. Jarkutan Bactria-Margiana Uzbekistan (1950 BC) 7.927
Top 98

8. Hidden

19. Jarkutan Bactria-Magna Uzbekisatan (1950 BC) 12.86

20. Hidden

Late Bronze Age

1. Bronze Age Urartu (100 BC) 3.604
Top 99

4. Hidden

Roman Age

3. Roman Caucasus Monterotondo (165 AD) 7.065
Top 96%

12. Hidden

15. Alan (250 AD) 11.91
Top 99%

Medieval Age

6. Hidden*


_______

Closest Ancient Populations 

Alan (11.91) (I guess they don't have much medieval or Classical Samples from Georgia. Sucks for Georgian History buffs.)

----------


## Dorquest

*
Your closest Ancient populations:*

*Viking Norwegian + Visigoth (3.833)*
*Visigoth + Longobard (4.055)
Visigoth + Saxon (4.348)
Saxon + Frank (4.499)
Viking Norwegian + Frank (4.517)

Saxon (6.429)
Visigoth (6.78)
Frank (6.865)
Viking Norwegian (7.025)
Longobard (7.303)*

*
Your closest genetic modern populations:*

*1. North_Dutch (6.062)
2. Danish (7.003)
3. Southwest_English (7.242)
4. Orcadian (7.355)
5. Norwegian (7.570)
6. Welsh (7.805)
7. Southeast_English (7.816)
8. West_Scottish (8.047)**


Neolithic Age

**19. Celto-Germanic Lingolsheim Alsace
2335 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.756 
*
31. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland
2447 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.66 

*Early Bronze Age*

4. Bell Beaker Scotland
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.445 

5. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.596 

6. Early Bronze Age Thames
1800 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.742 

15. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.341

17. Bell Beaker Willington England
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.738 

22. Bronze Age Covesea Cave Scotland
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.991 

23. Bell Beaker Scotland
2145 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.031 

25. Bronze Age Earith Cambridgeshire England
1400 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.179 

28. Zerniki Wielkie Bronze Age Poland
2175 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.549 

30. Bronze Age Orkney Islands
1750 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.584 


*Late Bronze Age*

24. Scotland Late Bronze Age
900 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.12

27. Bronze Age Germany
1050 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.52 

*38. Bronze Age Bedfordshire England
1254 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.859*


*Iron Age*

14. Celtic Briton
70 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.305

20. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire
205 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.818 

21. Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age
67 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.907 - 

37. Cambridgeshire Iron Age
205 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.775 

*Roman Age*

16. Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.634 

*35. Celtic Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.731
* 
*36. Alemannic Bavaria
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.752
* 
*59. Anglo Saxon Oakington
470 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.496*


*Dark Ages*

*1. Young Merovingian Noble
605 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.106 
Top 99 % match vs all users*  

2. Nordic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.019 

3. Saxon Hinxton
720 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.429 

7. Visigoth Germanic Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.78

9. Frankish / Hungary
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.865 

10. Germanic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.984 



* Medieval Age*

11. Medieval Norway Sankt Nikolai B
1448 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.025 

18. Medieval Netherlands Plague II
1360 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.742 

29. Norwegian Viking Iceland
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.557

*33. North Sea Medieval Denmark
1270 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.715 
*
4*0. Medieval Denmark Odense**
1315 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.916
*
*53. Viking Sweden
1100 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.396


**55. Viking Celtic Boat Burial Iceland
925 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.419**




*

----------


## AdeoF

Spanish/Galician 

Gallo-Roman + Illyrian (5.143)
Al-Andalus + Illyrian (5.602)
Thracian + Illyrian (5.604)
Illyrian (6.029)
Al-Andalus + Thracian (6.298)
Gallo-Roman + Etruscan (6.511)
Gallo-Roman (7.579)
Al-Andalus (9.583)
Thracian (9.805)
Etruscan (11.42)

*Archaeogenetic matches

*1. Gallo-Roman Lombard Grave
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.51 

3. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1600 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.029




5. Iberian Taifa of Valencia
1200 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.988

7. Gallo-Roman
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.579 

9. Roman Soldier Germany
300 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.865

11. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.186 

13. Relic French King Louis XVI
1793 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.46

15. Spaniard Cordoba Caliphate
1050 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.63 

19. Early Medieval Andalusia
760 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.284 








*genetic modern populations*
1. Portuguese (5.183)
2. Spanish_Galicia (5.922)
3. Spanish_Extremadura (6.323)
4. North_Italian (6.783)
5. Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon (7.636)
6. Spanish_Murcia (7.737)
7. Spanish_Cataluna (7.824)
8. Spanish_Andalucia (9.118)

----------


## redeyednewt

> This thread is dedicated to comparing the the closest results of people from various European countries and regions to specific ancient archaeological cultures (e.g. Corded Ware, Unetice, Nordic Bronze Age, Villanovan, Hallstatt) or specific unmixed ethnic groups (Romans, Gauls, Franks, Saxons, Slavs, Scythians, Illyrians, etc.) using results from MyTrueAncestry.com (anybody can upload their genome for free). The idea is to make a list of ancient cultures and ethnicities and list the closest genetic distance found in each modern country (or region for large countries). 
> 
> *How to participate*
> 
> Just go to MyTrueAncestry.com, click on 'Analysis Summary' => 'Ancient Samples Results' => 'Top 10 Samples by Era'. Copy and paste your result below, or send me a PM if you don't want to share them publicly. I will take the relevant matches with a genetic distance lower than 10 (if no one from your country has a lower score) and post it anonymously. 
> 
> *Methodology*
> 
> - The *results are not averages* for each country. Only the closest individual result was selected (for each culture and ancient ethnic group). So the list represents the closest possible matches for each country.
> ...


Thanks for all of the information. What would modern Southern Dutch, Southern Germans, and Southern Italians be then?

----------


## MikeG-Baltimore

*Neolithic Age*12. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech
2215 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.701 - I4896 
Top 75 % match vs all users 

Iron Age:
14. Scythian Moldova 290 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.2 - scy311

Roman Age
3. Thuringii Tribe
420 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.606 - AED_1108 
Top 99 % match vs all users

Dark Ages
1. Visigoth Germanic Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.377 - I12163 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


2. North Central Lombard
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.232 - CL63 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



4. Medieval Tyrolian
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.763 - CL53 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



5. Cisalpine Gaul
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.844 - SZ45 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



6. Swiss Germanic
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.965 - CL102 ?
Top 96 % match vs all users 



7. Frankish-Gaul / Lombardy Italy
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.974 - CL47 ?
Top 96 % match vs all users 



8. Frankish-Gallic Lombard Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.257 - SZ27
Top 98 % match vs all users 



10. Medieval Tyrolian
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.38 - SZ5 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



11. Visigoth Mixed Slav Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.645 - I12031 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



13. Frankish / Hungary
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.944 - SZ38 ?
Top 65 % match vs all users 

*Medieval Age*9. Germanic Medieval Denmark
1270 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.331 - G119 
Top 97 % match vs all users

----------


## DracoSentien

Hey, guys, sorry , I know I don't post here much. My ancestry on paper is English, German(ic) (from Alsace-Lorraine France) and Irish but being an American I am not 100% sure of that since I can't trace my entire family line. 


Your closest Ancient populations

Viking Norwegian + Celt (2.724)
Celt + Saxon (3.374)
Celt + Frank (3.492)
Saxon + Frank (3.692)
Viking Danish + Celt (4.03)
Saxon (4.112)
Viking Danish (5.587)
Celt (6.501)
Frank (6.603)
Viking Norwegian (7.237)


Your closest genetic modern populations...

1. Southwest_English (4.205)
2. Southeast_English (4.275)
3. North_Dutch (4.390)
4. Danish (4.722)
5. West_Scottish (4.930)
6. Irish (5.014)
7. Orcadian (5.114)
8. North_German (6.151) 

Neolithic Age


16. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.793 - I3589 
Top 94 % match vs all users 


20. Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.12 - I7276 
Top 94 % match vs all users 


35. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland
2542 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.782 - MX192 
Top 95 % match vs all users 


37. Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.798 - I7278 
Top 92 % match vs all users 


44. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.165 - I7211 
Top 93 % match vs all users 


Early Bronze Age


1. Bronze Age Raciborz-Stara Wies Poland
2170 BC - Genetic Distance: 3.348 - I6537 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


3. Early Bronze Age Thames
1800 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.058 - I5377 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


11. Bell Beaker England
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.474 - I1767 
Top 91 % match vs all users 


12. Bell Beaker Willington England
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.573 - I2452 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


14. Bronze Age Orkney Islands
1750 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.659 - I2981 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


15. Bronze Age Earith Cambridgeshire England
1400 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.699 - I7568 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


18. Glavanesti Bronze Age Romania
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.918 - I11913
Top 95 % match vs all users 



19. High Status Male Haunstetten
1946 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.021 - POST_6 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


21. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.158 - I4889 
Top 94 % match vs all users 


25. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.455 - I4895 
Top 97 % match vs all users 

Late Bronze Age


10. Scotland Late Bronze Age
900 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.353 - I2861 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


28. Bronze Age Bedfordshire England
1254 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.593 - I7577 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



41. Scotland Late Bronze Age
900 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.038 - I2859 
Top 92 % match vs all users 



54. Bronze Age Bedfordshire England
1150 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.407 - I7575 
Top 92 % match vs all users 

Iron Age


7. Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age
67 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.48 - HI1 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


9. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire
205 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.049 - Linton 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



23. Cambridgeshire Iron Age
205 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.264 - 15594A 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



55. Iron Age Colmar France
340 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.444 - COL11 
Top 91 % match vs all users 



57. Celtic Briton
70 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.52 - Hinxton 1
Top 95 % match vs all users 

Roman Age


30. Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.622 - 6DRIF-18 
Top 94 % match vs all users 


39. Alemannic Bavaria
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.947 - ALH_1 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



45. Anglo Saxon Oakington
470 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.233 - OakO4 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



48. Celt Hinxton Iron Age
45 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.262 - HI2 
Top 87 % match vs all users 

Dark Ages


2. Germanic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 3.515 - SZ42 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


4. Saxon Hinxton
720 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.112 - HinxtonO1 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



5. Nordic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.197 - SZ15 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



8. Young Merovingian Noble
605 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.747 - NS6 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



29. Frankish / Hungary
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.603 - SZ23 
Top 89 % match vs all users 



47. Late Iron Age Tollemosegard Denmark
700 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.24 - VK70 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



49. Visigoth Germanic Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.302 - I12162 
Top 89 % match vs all users

Medieval Age


6. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.476 - VK468 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


13. Post Viking Denmark Odense
1250 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.587 - G48 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



17. Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford
1002 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.896 - VK166 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



24. Medieval Netherlands Plague II
1360 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.431 - Ber45 ?
Top 94 % match vs all users 



27. Danish Gaelic Viking Iceland
935 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.501 - SSG-A2 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



33. Viking Celtic Boat Burial Iceland
925 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.77 - VDP-A6 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



38. Celto-Germanic Medieval Denmark
1270 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.864 - G21 
Top 91 % match vs all users 



46. Medieval Norway Sankt Nikolai B
1448 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.237 - OSL9B 
Top 92 % match vs all users 



50. Viking Settler Eastern Greenland
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.326 - VK1 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



52. Post Viking Denmark Tirup
1200 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.336 - G300 
Top 92 % match vs all users

----------


## BillT

There is a huge problem here.
We need to know WHERE and WHEN these samples all come from. And it would be good to know if there have been any further analyses of these samples either in academic studies or in forums like this. 

For example, the only Visigoth samples I'm aware of are from Spain, and they were individuals of mixed Germanic and Spanish ancestry. This is important information.

----------


## Angela

> There is a huge problem here.
> We need to know WHERE and WHEN these samples all come from. And it would be good to know if there have been any further analyses of these samples either in academic studies or in forums like this. 
> For example, the only Visigoth samples I'm aware of are from Spain, and they were individuals of mixed Germanic and Spanish ancestry. This is important information.


We've discussed that in the various threads, including the ones on the paper on the ancient Roman remains, but it's not all collected in one spot.

----------


## ziegenfarm

neolithic;
9. Ollsjo Battleaxe Sweden
2860 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.411 - oll007 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



10. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland
2660 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.437 - MX190 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



22. Bell Beaker Germany
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.415 - I0806 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



24. Bell Beaker Augsburg
2215 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.482 - HUGO_168 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



27. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.705 - I7212 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



30. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.908 - I3600 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



32. Bronze Age Anselfingen Germany
2325 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.921 - MX259 
Top 90 % match vs all users 



37. Bergsgraven Oestergotland Sweden
2560 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.41 - ber2 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



41. Bell Beaker Germany
2500 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.498 - I0112 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



54. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland
2600 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.75 - MX198
Top 98 % match vs all users 


early bronze:
1. Bronze Age Earith Cambridgeshire England
1400 BC - Genetic Distance: 3.347 - I7568 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



5. Bell Beaker Amesbury
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.008 - I5512 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



14. Zerniki Wielkie Bronze Age Poland
2175 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.826 - I6583 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



17. Bell Beaker England
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.157 - I1767 
Top 86 % match vs all users 



20. Bell Beaker Willington England
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.31 - I2452 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



28. Bronze Age Raciborz-Stara Wies Poland
2170 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.798 - I6537 
Top 86 % match vs all users 



31. Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.916 - I4895 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



35. Bronze Age Orkney Islands
1750 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.109 - I2981 
Top 88 % match vs all users 



38. Dryburn Bridge East Lothian Scotland
2080 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.422 - I2567 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



48. Bronze Age Covesea Cave Scotland
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.58 - I3132 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



late bronze:



2. Scotland Late Bronze Age
900 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.478 - I2861 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



33. Bronze Age Bedfordshire England
1254 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.969 - I7577 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



84. Bronze Age Bedfordshire England
1150 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.575 - I7575 
Top 83 % match vs all users 



89. Scotland Late Bronze Age
900 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.614 - I2859 
Top 82 % match vs all users 



96. Bronze Age Biddenham Loop Bedfordshire England
1120 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.749 - I7578 
Top 87 % match vs all users 



99. Bronze Age Biddenham Loop Bedfordshire England
1315 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.903 - I7627 
Top 85 % match vs all users 



146. Bronze Age Trumpington England
1330 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.747 - I7574 
Top 89 % match vs all users 



iron age:
34. Iron Age Colmar France
340 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.016 - COL11 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



53. Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age
67 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.728 - HI1 
Top 77 % match vs all users 



71. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.32 - scy006 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



147. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire
205 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.784 - Linton 
Top 65 % match vs all users 



150. Western Scythian Hungary
550 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.874 - DA191 
Top 97 % match vs all users 

roman age:
7. Celt Hinxton Iron Age
45 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.335 - HI2 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



8. Celtic Briton
1 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.393 - Hinxton 4
Top 98 % match vs all users 



29. Celtic Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.818 - 6DRIF-21 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



42. Alemannic Saxon Bavaria
485 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.512 - AED_249 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



43. Celtic Briton Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.542 - 3DRIF-16 
Top 90 % match vs all users 



46. Celtic Briton Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.556 - 6DRIF-3 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



67. Alemannic Bavaria
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.27 - ALH_1 
Top 87 % match vs all users 



73. Celtic Briton Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.328 - 6DRIF-23 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



74. Alemannic Bavaria
450 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.347 - BIM_33 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



86. Alemannic Bavaria
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.604 - ALH_10 
Top 95 % match vs all users 

dark ages:
19. Nordic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.309 - SZ14 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



21. Nordic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.406 - SZ22 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



23. Germanic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.451 - SZ42 
Top 82 % match vs all users 



25. Young Merovingian Noble
605 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.626 - NS6 
Top 92 % match vs all users 



26. Anglo Saxon
780 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.642 - Hinxton HS3 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



39. Frankish / Hungary
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.429 - SZ38 ?
Top 87 % match vs all users 



50. Saxon Hinxton
720 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.631 - HinxtonO1 
Top 74 % match vs all users 



76. Nordic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.387 - SZ15 
Top 76 % match vs all users 



81. Germanic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.459 - SZ11 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



97. Celto-Germanic Lombard
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.804 - CL97
Top 93 % match vs all users 




medieval age:
3. Viking Denmark Revshale
1080 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.606 - Revshale16 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



4. Post Viking Denmark Tirup
1200 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.887 - G300 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



6. Viking Celtic Boat Burial Iceland
925 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.249 - VDP-A6 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



11. Post Viking Denmark Odense
1250 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.627 - G48 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



13. Viking Denmark Odense
1058 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.748 - G507 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



15. Post Viking Era Greenland Western Settlement
1404 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.841 - VK190 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



16. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.106 - VK468 
Top 89 % match vs all users 



18. Viking Age Skara Varnhem Sweden
1050 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.257 - VK42 
Top 85 % match vs all users 



36. Viking Age Igaliku Fjord Greenland
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.395 - VK1 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



40. Medieval Denmark Odense
1315 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.474 - G104b
Top 91 % match vs all users 



early modern:
12. Late Medieval Gotlander
1600 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.663 - Unknown
Top 97 % match vs all users 



64. Bishop Peder Winstrup
1679 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.204 - LUND1n 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



65. Colonial American Pennsylvania
1700 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.208 - Shohola 
Top 86 % match vs all users 



82. St Marys Coffin Maryland
1683 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.501 - I2097 
Top 86 % match vs all users 



114. Medieval Age Faroe Islands Sandoy Church
1600 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.159 - VK46 
Top 83 % match vs all users 



128. Late Medieval Latvia St Gertrude
1622 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.489 - RG92
Top 97 % match vs all users 



these are my ancient & modern populations:






Viking Danish + Saxon (3.666)
Viking Danish + Celt (3.887)
Viking Icelandic + Saxon (3.951)
Viking Danish + Frank (3.963)
Viking Icelandic + Celt (3.974)
Viking Danish (4.606)
Celt (5.335)
Saxon (6.642)
Frank (7.429)
Viking Icelandic (7.546)

1. North_German (3.363)
2. North_Dutch (5.766)
3. Danish (6.022)
4. Irish (6.213)
5. Southeast_English (7.153)
6. West_Scottish (7.203)
7. Southwest_English (7.911)
8. South_Dutch (8.905)

----------


## molodiec

*I'm from Poland (grandparents from małopolskie, podkarpackie, wielkopolskie)

Neolithic Age*
22. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *14.8* 
Top 97 % match vs all users


35. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *15.79* 
Top 98 % match vs all users

*Early Bronze Age*

11. Western Pomerania Unetice
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.21 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



19. Bronze Age Vatya Hungary
1750 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.12 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

*Late Bronze Age*

18. Lithuania Late Bronze Age
905 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.63 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

*Iron Age*

6. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.39 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



9. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.04 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


25. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *15.05* 
Top 98 % match vs all users


31. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *15.58* 
Top 96 % match vs all users


38. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *16.06* 
Top 83 % match vs all users


40. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *16.1* 
Top 95 % match vs all users

*Roman Age*
32. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *15.59* 
Top 94 % match vs all users

*Dark Ages*

2. Early Slav-Mix Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.894 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



5. Early Slav Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.0 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



16. Medieval Czech Brandysek
710 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.45 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


37. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *15.98* 
Top 83 % match vs all users

*Medieval Age*

1. Gleb Svyatoslavich Prince of Novgorod Rurik Dynasty
1078 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.771 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



3. Izjaslav Ingvarevych Prince of Dorogobuzh Rurik Dynasty
1223 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.917 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



4. Kievan Rus
1130 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.841 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



7. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.09 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



8. Viking Age Gotland Frojel Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.95 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



10. Viking Age Galgedil Funen Denmark
925 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.19 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



12. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.39 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



13. Elite Viking Grave Cedynia
1010 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.55 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



14. Viking Age Kaargarden Denmark
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.13 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



15. Baltic Medieval Denmark
1250 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.37 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

*Early Modern Period*
27. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *15.38*
Top 99 % match vs all users


29. [Hidden] - upgrade to Knight+ *15.47* 
Top 92 % match vs all users


*Your closest Ancient populations*Scythian + Early Slav (4.739)
Scythian + Kievan Rus (6.985)
Kievan Rus + Early Slav (7.731)
Viking + Scythian (8.277)
Ostrogoth + Kievan Rus (8.471)
Kievan Rus (8.841)
Early Slav (10.0)
Scythian (10.39)
Viking (14.78)
Ostrogoth (17.38)

*Your closest genetic modern populations*1. South_Polish (3.817)
2. Ukrainian_Lviv (5.109)
3. Ukrainian (5.234)
4. Polish (5.898)
5. Slovenian (6.099)
6. Russian_Smolensk (6.777)
7. Croatian (6.971)
8. Southwest_Russian (8.485)

----------


## Astur_Cantabri

First generation American. My family comes from Asturies, Spain (Gijón, Oviedo, and Villaviciosa) 

Your closest Ancient populations...

Belgae + Gallo-Roman (4.702)
Belgae + Illyrian (5.418)
Visigoth + Belgae (5.852)
Aquitani + Illyrian (6.074)
Visigoth + Illyrian (6.228)
Illyrian (8.193)
Visigoth (9.496)
Gallo-Roman (10.19)
Belgae (10.3)
Aquitani (11.42)

Your closest genetic modern populations...

1. Spanish_Cantabria (4.876)
2. Southwest_French (5.215)
3. Spanish_Castilla_La_Mancha (6.123)
4. Spanish_Cataluna (6.626)
5. Spanish_Castilla_Y_Leon (6.632)
6. Spanish_Aragon (6.880)
7. Spanish_Valencia (7.233)
8. Spanish_Murcia (8.129)

Top 10 Archaeogenetic matches by Era...

Neolithic Age

4. Copper Age Augsburg Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.62 - I5017 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


28. Copper Age Alburg-Lerchenhaid Straubing Bavaria
2225 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.97 - I3590 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


43. Copper Age Prague Kobylisy
2220 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.78 - I4945 
Top 83 % match vs all users 


44. Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.05 - I6624 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


52. Copper Age Prague Kobylisy Czech
2220 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.53 - I4890 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


54. Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.6 - I7250 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


55. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany
2385 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.6 - UNTA58_68Sk1 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


58. Boscombe Bowmen Amesbury
2300 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.73 - I2416-BB 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


68. Cueva de la Paloma Spain
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.03 - I3239 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


84. Proto Thracian/Illyrian Vucedol
2775 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.67 - I3499 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

Early Bronze Age


1. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.664 - MOK29
Top 99 % match vs all users 


6. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.068 - MOK21
Top 83 % match vs all users 


18. Dolmen de Saint-Eugene Bronze Age France
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.45 - EUG11 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


19. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.57 - MOK15
Top 99 % match vs all users 


24. Rixheim Bronze Age Alsace France
1690 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.88 - RIX4 
Top 92 % match vs all users 


30. Le Pirou Valros Bronze Age France
1630 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.03 - Pir6
Top 99 % match vs all users 


31. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.04 - MOK10
Top 96 % match vs all users 


34. High Status Male Haunstetten
2059 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.32 - POST_44 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


35. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.41 - MOK25
Top 98 % match vs all users 


38. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.58 - MOK24
Top 99 % match vs all users 

Late Bronze Age

3. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.193 - I3313B
Top 99 % match vs all users 


9. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.655 - I3313 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


97. Quinquiris Bronze Age Aude France
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.11 - QUIN58 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


105. Bronze Age Spain Cogotas
1290 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.38 - I12209 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


144. Protovillanovia Martinsicuro
930 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.35 - R1 
Top 93 % match vs all users 


178. Menorca Late Bronze Age
861 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.34 - I3315
Top 99 % match vs all users 


230. Bronze Age Spain Cogotas
1290 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.44 - I12208 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


236. Thraco-Cimmerian Black Sea
900 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.6 - MJ12 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


261. Bronze Age Spain Cogotas
1350 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.1 - ESP005
Top 99 % match vs all users 


264. Villanovan Etruscan Italy VGG
850 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.21 - R1015 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

Iron Age

5. Iron Age Buerckelmatt Nordhouse France
750 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.872 - NOR2B6 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


7. Iron Age Kesznyeten-Szeruskert Hungary
480 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.208 - I20768
Top 99 % match vs all users 


14. Jebsen Boden Alsace France
500 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.13 - Jeb8
Top 99 % match vs all users 


17. Belgic Tribe Colmar France
340 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.3 - COL153i 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


26. Scythian Southern Moldova
290 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.95 - scy305 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


27. Belgic Tribe Erstein France
250 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.96 - ERS1164 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


32. Greco-Era Emporion
425 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.22 - I8341 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


36. Aquitani Pech-Maho France
350 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.42 - PECH8 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


49. Etruscan Civitavecchia
650 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.22 - R474 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


56. Iron Age Catalan
620 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.61 - I12640 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

Roman Age

2. Roman-Era Empuries
47 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.829 - I10866 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


11. Late Roman Mix Crypta Balbi
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.898 - R105 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


12. Gallo-Roman Mix Crypta Balbi
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.02 - R108 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


16. Roman Soldier Germany
300 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.19 - FN_2
Top 99 % match vs all users 


22. Roman Soldier Freiham-Nord Germany
300 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.7 - FN_2
Top 99 % match vs all users 


42. Vasconic-Roman Mix Crypta Balbi
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.7 - R110 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


48. Imperial Rome Mausoleo Augusto
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.18 - R33 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


57. Celtoiberian Outlier Roman Empire VP
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.66 - R116 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


79. Roman-Carthago Mix Empuries
150 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.45 - I8475 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


92. Gallo-Roman Crypta Balbi
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.87 - R109 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

Dark Ages

8. Visigoth Iberian Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.496 - I12034 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


10. Gallo-Roman Lombard Grave
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.796 - CL94 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


13. Medieval Piedmont
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.13 - CL57 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


23. Roman-Illyrian Lombard Grave
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.87 - CL23 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


37. Carolingian Settlement Barcelona
790 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.46 - I7676 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


41. Carolingian Settlement Barcelona
790 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.69 - I7672 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


65. Early Medieval Andalusia
760 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.96 - I3585 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


66. Late Roman-Era Emporion
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.01 - I8343 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


71. Frankish-Gaul / Lombardy Italy
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.14 - CL47b
Top 75 % match vs all users 


86. Gallo-Roman
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.74 - SZ28 ?
Top 95 % match vs all users 

Medieval Age

15. Girona Sant Julia de Ramis
880 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.16 - I10895 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


20. Late Medieval L'Esquerda Spain
1350 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.58 - T-145-2 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


21. Viking Age Karda Smaland Sweden
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.62 - VK265 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


25. Viking Age Bogovej Grav Denmark
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.94 - VK286 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


29. Late Medieval Cancelleria Basilica
1485 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.0 - R1221 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


39. Medieval Cancarro Church Foggia Italy
1150 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.66 - VK538 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


45. Girona Sant Julia de Ramis
1060 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.11 - I10852 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


46. Girona Sant Julia de Ramis
1060 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.14 - I10851 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


50. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.47 - VK450 
Top 92 % match vs all users 


53. Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford
1002 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.53 - VK146 
Top 91 % match vs all users 

Early Modern Period

33. Le Mans Revolutionary France
1793 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.27 - LM_406_T 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


90. Marseilles Plague Victim
1721 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.79 - OBS137 ?
Top 94 % match vs all users 


128. Marseilles Plague Victim
1721 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.89 - OBS116 ?
Top 74 % match vs all users 


131. Jean-Paul Marat Revolutionary France
1793 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.97 - Marat 
Top 91 % match vs all users 


138. Post-Reconquista Granada
1550 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.29 - I3809 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


146. Le Mans Revolutionary France
1793 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.42 - LM_306_T 
Top 53 % match vs all users 


175. Post-Reconquista Granada
1550 AD - Genetic Distance: 16.32 - I7425 
Top 94 % match vs all users 


280. Relic French King Louis XVI
1793 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.53 - LXVI 
Top 89 % match vs all users 


295. Sala Silver Mine Sweden
1610 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.76 - Sk6990 
Top 73 % match vs all users 


310. Late Medieval Latvia Riga Dome Church
1622 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.11 - RG161c
Top 94 % match vs all users

----------


## Galadhorn

Hi, I am from Poland, my genealogy is mainly South Poland (Silesia and Lesser Poland up to the beginning of the 18th century):

Neolithic Age

19. Karlova Battleaxe Estonia
2290 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.24 - kar1 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

54. Ancient Gotlander
2750 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.92 - Ajvide52 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

64. Les Perrats Mesolithic France
7120 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.54 - PER1150C
Top 98 % match vs all users 

89. Gotland Battleaxe Sweden
2790 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.29 - Ajvide54 
Top 93 % match vs all users 

90. Proto-Slavic Late Neolithic Wartau Switzerland
2510 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.36 - MX298
Top 97 % match vs all users 

94. Mesolithic Killuragh Limerick Ireland
4714 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.56 - KGH6
Top 97 % match vs all users 

98. Les Perrats Mesolithic France
7110 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.87 - PER3123 
Top 97 % match vs all users 

109. Ancient Gotlander Battleaxe
2750 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.42 - Ajvide70 
Top 93 % match vs all users 

118. Neolithic Gotlander
5000 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.83 - FT11 Stora 
Top 96 % match vs all users 

138. Fatyanovo Voronkovo Yaroslavl Russia
2700 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.69 - VOR004
Top 60 % match vs all users 

Early Bronze Age

26. Western Pomerania Unetice
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.52 - Rise139 
Top 90 % match vs all users 

42. Bronze Age Vatya Hungary
1750 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.9 - Rise479 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

75. Early Bronze Age Blatne Slovakia
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.58 - BLAT_33_Co
Top 80 % match vs all users 

78. Andronovo Bayan-Zherek Mountains
1400 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.88 - I1931
Top 92 % match vs all users 

79. Trans-Volga Forest Steppes CWC
1725 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.9 - kzb002 
Top 94 % match vs all users 

87. Early Bronze Age Kigyoser MakoKompolt Hungary
2080 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.28 - I1502 
Top 95 % match vs all users 

106. Silesia Bronze Age Poland
2190 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.21 - I6579 
Top 88 % match vs all users 

112. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.61 - MOK23
Top 72 % match vs all users 

117. Trans-Volga Forest Steppes CWC
1725 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.81 - kzb006
Top 65 % match vs all users 

121. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.98 - MOK22
Top 90 % match vs all users 

Late Bronze Age

15. Lithuania Late Bronze Age
905 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.56 - Turlojiske3 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

51. Late Bronze Age Ida-Viru Estonia
800 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.6 - X12 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

71. Bronze Age Stone-cist Estonia
870 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.02 - X08 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

80. Bronze Age Estonia
1100 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.93 - X15 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

81. Bronze Age Stone-cist Estonia
1110 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.0 - X10 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

93. Bronze Age Estonia
960 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.53 - X11 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

115. Oeselian Baltic Bronze Age Estonia
850 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.78 - X20 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

154. Andronovo Culture Western Steppes
1300 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.67 - I11538
Top 68 % match vs all users 

158. Bronze Age Stone-cist Estonia
1165 BC - Genetic Distance: 21.89 - V14 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

170. Bronze Age Estonia
1110 BC - Genetic Distance: 22.52 - V9 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

Iron Age

21. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.44 - scy010 
Top 95 % match vs all users 

27. Iron Age Saaremaa Oesel
215 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.53 - V12 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

28. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.62 - scy009 
Top 95 % match vs all users 

35. Late Bronze Age Estonia
580 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.38 - VII4 
Top 97 % match vs all users 

48. Late Bronze Age Estonia
610 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.3 - V10 
Top 96 % match vs all users 

61. Late Bronze Age Estonia
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.29 - X14 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

67. Iron Age Oeselian Saaremaa
420 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.74 - X04 
Top 96 % match vs all users 

68. Late Bronze Age Estonia
660 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.87 - X17 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

82. Western-Scythian Black Sea
290 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.07 - MJ34 
Top 69 % match vs all users 

91. Halstatt
775 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.44 - DA112 
Top 50 % match vs all users 

Roman Age

50. Iron Age Ingria
130 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.52 - VIII9 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

57. Iron Age Ingria
130 AD - Genetic Distance: 16.25 - VIII7 
Top 93 % match vs all users 

62. Iron Age Ingria
125 AD - Genetic Distance: 16.43 - VII15 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

72. Iron Age Ingria
190 AD - Genetic Distance: 17.09 - VIII6
Top 99 % match vs all users 

95. Sarmatian Black Sea
50 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.58 - DA144 
Top 92 % match vs all users 

97. Lithuania
450 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.7 - DA171
Top 98 % match vs all users 

104. Greuthungi / Ostrogoth
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.2 - MJ19 
Top 42 % match vs all users 

111. Iron Age Ingria
130 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.5 - VIII8 
Top 97 % match vs all users 

124. Iron Age Oland Sweden
300 AD - Genetic Distance: 20.1 - VK579 
Top 97 % match vs all users 

179. Lugii Tribe Iron Age Maslomecz
300 AD - Genetic Distance: 22.95 - PCA103_Mas16 ?
Top 74 % match vs all users 

Dark Ages

7. Early Slav-Mix Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.171 - AV1 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

10. Early Slav Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.081 - AV2 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

41. Medieval Czech Brandysek
710 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.81 - Rise569 
Top 93 % match vs all users 

99. Late Nevolino Sukhoy Log Cis-Ural Russia
705 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.01 - Sukhoy4
Top 98 % match vs all users 

100. Visigoth Mixed Slav Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.02 - I12031 
Top 68 % match vs all users 

172. Viking Age Nordland Norway
750 AD - Genetic Distance: 22.66 - VK519 
Top 90 % match vs all users 

195. Medieval Tyrolian
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 23.42 - SZ5 
Top 30 % match vs all users 

202. Medieval Czech Slav
750 AD - Genetic Distance: 23.64 - Rise568 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

219. Fennoscandia Finland
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 24.14 - JK1968 
Top 96 % match vs all users 

226. Finnic Sarmatian Warrior
605 AD - Genetic Distance: 24.38 - NS12a ?
Top 88 % match vs all users 

Medieval Age

1. Izjaslav Ingvarevych Prince of Dorogobuzh Rurik Dynasty
1223 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.209 - VK541 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

2. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.437 - KRA006
Top 99 % match vs all users 

3. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.801 - KRA010 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

4. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.806 - KRA009 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

5. Gleb Svyatoslavich Prince of Novgorod Rurik Dynasty
1078 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.497 - VK542 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

6. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.753 - KRA008 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

8. Kievan Rus
1130 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.8 - Sunghir6 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

9. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.813 - KRA001B
Top 99 % match vs all users 

11. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.51 - KRA005 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

12. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.814 - KRA007
Top 99 % match vs all users 

Early Modern Period

30. Aguonu Plague Victim Medieval Lithuania
1550 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.72 - AGU007B
Top 99 % match vs all users 

31. Late Medieval Livonia
1585 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.14 - IVLS09KT 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

36. Aguonu Plague Victim Medieval Lithuania
1550 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.53 - AGU007A
Top 99 % match vs all users 

45. Late Medieval Latvia St Gertrude Plague Victim
1622 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.98 - RG701
Top 98 % match vs all users 

52. Late Medieval Latvia St Gertrude Plague Victim
1622 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.7 - RG488
Top 99 % match vs all users 

53. Black Plague Victim Rostov-on-Don Fortress
1772 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.87 - Rostov1639
Top 99 % match vs all users 

56. Sala Silver Mine Sweden
1610 AD - Genetic Distance: 16.24 - Sk6866 
Top 90 % match vs all users 

76. Late Medieval Dome Churchyard Porvoo Finland
1727 AD - Genetic Distance: 17.64 - PD28_E1L1
Top 91 % match vs all users 

96. Late Medieval Livonia
1560 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.65 - ILS01 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

105. Late Medieval Latvia St Gertrude Plague Victim
1622 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.2 - RG488B
Top 99 % match vs all users

----------


## Apaika

Hello! Is this analysis still running? If yes, please find below my results. I am from Transdanubia, Hungary. A sample of a Belgae + Scythian (7.556) :)

*Neolithic Age*

43. Bell Beaker Haunstetten Germany
2273 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.05 - UNTA85_1343 
Top 63 % match vs all users 



52. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland
2660 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.54 - MX190 
Top 48 % match vs all users 



58. Bell Beaker Germany
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.14 - I0806 
Top 55 % match vs all users 


69. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *16.52* - HUGO_168 
Top 53 % match vs all users


90. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *17.2* - poz44 
Top 78 % match vs all users

*Early Bronze Age*

5. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.74 - MOK23
Top 99 % match vs all users 



6. Western Pomerania Unetice
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.93 - Rise139 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



15. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.3 - MOK22
Top 99 % match vs all users 



19. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.6 - MOK28
Top 98 % match vs all users 



23. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.91 - MOK21
Top 91 % match vs all users 



28. Early Bronze Age Kigyoser MakoKompolt Hungary
2080 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.07 - I1502 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



30. Bronze Age Knezeves Czech
2155 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.09 - I5025 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



35. Bronze Age Vatya Hungary
1750 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.21 - Rise479 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



46. Bell Beaker Oxford
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.35 - I2443 
Top 72 % match vs all users 



50. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.51 - I4888 
Top 49 % match vs all users 

*Late Bronze Age*
87. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *17.17* - IR1 
Top 94 % match vs all users

*Iron Age*

1. Western-Scythian Black Sea
290 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.401 - MJ34 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



4. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.47 - scy010 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



9. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.75 - scy009 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



22. Halstatt
775 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.89 - DA112 
Top 85 % match vs all users 



29. Western-Scythian Outlier Black Sea
260 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.08 - MJ46 
Top 82 % match vs all users 



32. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.17 - scy006 
Top 67 % match vs all users 



44. Belgic Tribe Nordhouse France
500 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.22 - NOR3-6 
Top 67 % match vs all users 



55. Scythian Moldova
300 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.78 - scy301 
Top 83 % match vs all users 


64. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *16.31* - COL153i 
Top 70 % match vs all users


68. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *16.49* - MJ13 
Top 66 % match vs all users

*Roman Age*

24. Dark Ages Breclav-Libiva Czech
450 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.91 - LIB11
Top 99 % match vs all users 



33. Greuthungi / Ostrogoth
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.19 - MJ19 
Top 74 % match vs all users 



42. Alemannic Bavaria
450 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.85 - BIM_33 
Top 47 % match vs all users 



45. Celtic Briton Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.3 - 6DRIF-22 
Top 52 % match vs all users 



47. Lugii Tribe Iron Age Maslomecz
300 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.35 - PCA103_Mas16 ?
Top 99 % match vs all users 



54. Iron Age Ingria
130 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.6 - VIII7 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



57. Thuringii Tribe
420 AD - Genetic Distance: 16.04 - AED_1108 
Top 68 % match vs all users 


78. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *16.86* - 3DRIF-16 
Top 44 % match vs all users


92. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *17.23* - 6DRIF-21 
Top 42 % match vs all users

*Dark Ages*

3. Visigoth Mixed Slav Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.16 - I12031 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



7. Early Slav-Mix Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.96 - AV1 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



10. Medieval Czech Brandysek
710 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.94 - Rise569 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



26. Cisalpine Gaul
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.95 - SZ45 
Top 84 % match vs all users 



36. North Central Lombard
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.3 - CL63 
Top 64 % match vs all users 


70. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *16.61* - CL102 ?
Top 46 % match vs all users


76. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *16.78* - CL53 
Top 55 % match vs all users


89. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *17.2* - I7672 
Top 93 % match vs all users


96. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *17.28* - SZ38 ?
Top 39 % match vs all users

*Medieval Age*

2. Viking Age Kaargarden Denmark
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.775 - VK274 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



8. Early Medieval Pohansko Moravia Czech
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.25 - POH11 
Top 91 % match vs all users 



11. Viking Age Gnezdovo Russia
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.96 - VK254 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



12. Elite Warrior Pohansko Pohrebiste U Kostela Czech
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.98 - POH44A
Top 94 % match vs all users 



13. Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford
1002 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.0 - V11P 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



14. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.2 - VK53 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



16. Viking Age Gnezdovo Russia
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.38 - VK272 
Top 90 % match vs all users 



17. Gleb Svyatoslavich Prince of Novgorod Rurik Dynasty
1078 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.39 - VK542 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



18. Early Medieval Pohansko Moravia Czech
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.47 - POH36 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



20. Viking Age Staraya Ladoga
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.84 - VK19 
Top 89 % match vs all users 

*Early Modern Period*
79. [Hidden] - upgrade to Zeus *16.92* - Rostov1639
Top 98 % match vs all users

----------


## Apaika

Sorry, I cannot edit, but I wanted to...

----------


## Rusnor

Scythian + Kievan Rus (9.505)
Viking + Scythian (10.04)
Kievan Rus (10.33)
Sarmatian + Early Slav (10.75)
Viking + Kievan Rus (11.52)
Sarmatian + Kievan Rus (11.79)
Scythian (12.23)
Viking (15.54)
Early Slav (16.75)

my guess the more mixed one is the more distance you are from old populations

----------


## Wheal

Hello All, I've been rather busy in my personal life this past year and haven't been able to check in very often so I've missed quite a few comments on here.

I saw a few questions about Q-matching. Here is a comparison of my mother and my father-in-law. I don't know who the common ancestor is but, both are from north western Germany/Netherlands and there is one common name in the late 1700's to early 1800's. This is their Q-matching score with an obvious 7-10 generation connection.

Total CM: 3587.89
Largest segment cM: 281.51
Total segments: 22
Total gap-induced breaks: 0
Max gap: 0
..... gap: 0-0 on chromosome 0
Top 10 Q scores:
Q-score: 10175
Q-score: 9747
Q-score: 8069
Q-score: 7807
Q-score: 6989
Q-score: 6818
Q-score: 6748
Q-score: 6088
Q-score: 6046
Q-score: 6021

Comarison took 0.706 seconds.
CPU time used: 0.696 cpu seconds.

----------


## Wheal

Here is a Q-matching of my father and one his matches at about the same level. Several common names and about the same distance in relationship. The first sample would have come down through father-in-laws Y-dna and mother's X.

This sample is through father's X-dna and unknown on the match. The match donor did not complete their family tree.

Total CM: 70.18
Largest segment cM: 27.81
Total segments: 12
Total gap-induced breaks: 1
Max gap: 2.03
..... gap: 11860845-12568161 on chromosome 8
Top 10 Q scores:
Q-score: 990
Q-score: 181
Q-score: 42
Q-score: 41
Q-score: 28
Q-score: 25
Q-score: 22
Q-score: 21
Q-score: 12
Q-score: 8

Comarison took 0.659 seconds.
CPU time used: 0.649 cpu seconds.

Ver: Apr 19 2021 01 35 30

----------


## BankOfTime

*Born in Bosnia. Found quite a few unexpected things since diving into genealogy. 

Maternal Grandpa: Bosniak from Bosnia
Maternal Grandma: Orthodox Croat/presumed Serb from Croatia. Her DNA ended up being very heavily and traced our name to a family of historical Venetian officials from the Balkans/Venetian Republic.
Paternal Grandpa: Unsure of religion, I think he ended up being a Serb from Višegrad. Very likely that he's the line where the Scythian comes from. I'm thinking the relation of the last name that I talk about later might indicate that some of the Germanic/Irish/Welsh came from him as well.
Paternal Grandma: Bosniak from Central Bosnia, Earlier family history in Dalmatia (1700-1900s)

Part of the North European heritage was from my dad, the other part was from my mom's side. 

The scythian and some of the hungarian is my dad's side. He surprisingly had some Jewish admixture when run through JTest and other sources (5.5 for him, 3.7 for me). He didn't know anything about it. I kept surprisingly more of it and might have even had some contribution from Grandma's side. 

My last name ended up being the same name as a German family, much to my surprise. The other alternative was that it was middle eastern in nature. Going to reach out to the project owner on FTDNA and see if we can confirm the y haplogroup. 

Maternal grandma was likely where the Finnic / Germany / heavy Scand comes from. She might have had some Habsburg / Paternal Grandma and Maternal Grandpa were both Bosniaks with their history including various positions of leadership for the Ottomans. I share the haplogroup of what others are considering nobility there. I don't know if they're basing their research off artifact samples or not though so that may just be oral history.

A lot of my matches on MyHeritage and FTDNA and Ancestry were what you would expect from the Balkans. There were a surprising number of Italian / Sardinian / Spanish people as well.

Some other weird things are that MyTrue shows Revolutionary France, Porvoo Finland, and Colonial America in the 1700s as well. Also found what may have been my great-great grandpa who was an American citizen many, many years before I became one.

Hope this helps someone! You really do learn something new every day.


Neolithic Age*
28. Proto-Slavic Late Neolithic Wartau Switzerland
2510 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.57 - MX298 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



29. Ancient Gotlander
2750 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.7 - Ajvide52 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



69. Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.99 - I5655 
Top 59 % match vs all users 


114. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *21.58* - I7286 
Top 43 % match vs all users


116. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *21.59* - Ajvide70 
Top 87 % match vs all users


132. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *21.89* - I7276 
Top 38 % match vs all users


136. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *22.09* - MX190 
Top 39 % match vs all users

*Early Bronze Age*

25. Western Pomerania Unetice
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.01 - Rise139 
Top 77 % match vs all users 



31. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.76 - MOK9
Top 78 % match vs all users 



36. Early Bronze Age Kigyoser MakoKompolt Hungary
2080 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.36 - I1502 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



39. Early Bronze Age Blatne Slovakia
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.39 - BLAT_33_Co
Top 76 % match vs all users 



70. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.04 - MOK23
Top 70 % match vs all users 



72. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.08 - MOK28
Top 67 % match vs all users 



78. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.31 - MOK22
Top 88 % match vs all users 



79. Bronze Age Vatya Hungary
1750 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.32 - Rise479 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



87. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.62 - I4892 
Top 45 % match vs all users 



92. Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy
1813 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.69 - I4885 
Top 37 % match vs all users 

*Late Bronze Age*

41. Lithuania Late Bronze Age
905 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.67 - Turlojiske3 
Top 95 % match vs all users 


128. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *21.81* - I11538 
Top 68 % match vs all users

*Iron Age*

5. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.78 - scy010 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



8. Halstatt
775 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.25 - DA112 
Top 85 % match vs all users 



9. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.26 - scy009 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



23. Scythian Moldova
300 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.7 - scy301 
Top 77 % match vs all users 



53. Western Scythian Mix Hungary
550 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.34 - DA197 
Top 50 % match vs all users 



55. Western-Scythian Black Sea
290 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.36 - MJ34 
Top 60 % match vs all users 



59. Late Bronze Age Estonia
610 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.48 - V10 
Top 90 % match vs all users 



60. Iron Age Kesznyeten-Szeruskert Hungary
480 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.5 - I20745
Top 57 % match vs all users 



67. Iron Age Oeselian Saaremaa
420 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.94 - X04 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



82. Late Bronze Age Estonia
580 BC - Genetic Distance: 20.44 - VII4 
Top 90 % match vs all users 

*Roman Age*

52. Greuthungi / Ostrogoth
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.23 - MJ19 
Top 43 % match vs all users 



62. Alemannic Bavaria
450 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.62 - BIM_33 
Top 39 % match vs all users 



71. Iron Age Ingria
130 AD - Genetic Distance: 20.08 - VIII7 
Top 75 % match vs all users 



93. Thuringii Tribe
420 AD - Genetic Distance: 20.74 - AED_1108 
Top 36 % match vs all users 

*Dark Ages*

4. Visigoth Mixed Slav Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.69 - I12031 
Top 92 % match vs all users 



11. Medieval Tyrolian
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.8 - SZ5 
Top 75 % match vs all users 



12. Early Slav-Mix Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.88 - AV1 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



21. Medieval Czech Brandysek
710 AD - Genetic Distance: 16.44 - Rise569 
Top 88 % match vs all users 



34. Swiss Germanic
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.15 - CL102 
Top 42 % match vs all users 



45. Early Slav Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.82 - AV2 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



57. Visigoth Germanic Girona
550 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.39 - I12163 
Top 39 % match vs all users 



58. Cisalpine Gaul
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.41 - SZ45 
Top 47 % match vs all users 



64. Medieval Tyrolian
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.65 - CL53 
Top 40 % match vs all users 


117. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *21.62* - CL63 
Top 33 % match vs all users

*Medieval Age*

1. Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford
1002 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.23 - V11P 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



2. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.65 - KRA009 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



3. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.67 - KRA002B
Top 97 % match vs all users 



6. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.0 - KRA008 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



7. Izjaslav Ingvarevych Prince of Dorogobuzh Rurik Dynasty
1223 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.24 - VK541 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



10. Early Medieval Pohansko Moravia Czech
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.64 - POH36 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



13. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.93 - VK454 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



14. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 14.96 - KRA010 
Top 94 % match vs all users 



15. Medieval Germany Krakauer Berg Peissen
1140 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.06 - KRA003 
Top 93 % match vs all users 



16. Gleb Svyatoslavich Prince of Novgorod Rurik Dynasty
1078 AD - Genetic Distance: 15.41 - VK542 
Top 92 % match vs all users 

*Early Modern Period*

35. Black Plague Victim Rostov-on-Don Fortress
1772 AD - Genetic Distance: 18.23 - Rostov1639
Top 97 % match vs all users 



49. Sala Silver Mine Sweden
1610 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.1 - Sk6866 
Top 78 % match vs all users 



63. Post Medieval Plague Victim Ellwangen Germany
1550 AD - Genetic Distance: 19.63 - ELW005 
Top 44 % match vs all users 



81. Late Medieval Livonia
1585 AD - Genetic Distance: 20.44 - IVLS09KT 
Top 93 % match vs all users 


103. [Hidden] - upgrade to Olympus or Lightning *21.14* - PD28_E1L1
Top 78 % match vs all users

----------


## olivand

I don't want to paste the long list of my ancient population and deep dive matches but my closest ancient populations turn out to be Visigoths and Illyrians. The latter match is based on skeletal remains dated to around 1600BC and found in present day Croatia (specifically the Veliki Vanik burial at Vrgorac). To label this genetic match Illyrian is contentious - from what I have read, Illyrians turn up for the first time in documented history much later, namely around the 6th century BC in the works of ancient Greeks. These people were considered to be barbarians and there's no consensus these people merged into a single ethnic entity; rather they seem to have been quite heterogeneous and didn't refer to themselves as Illyrian. Tentative evidence from archaeological experts suggests settlement in the Balkans of nomadic Indo-European peoples arriving during the Bronze Age from the steppe - especially around Dalmatia. But who these people were we don't know exactly and labelling the match Illyrian is pretty sloppy. I reckon, though can't be sure, that they would have originally come from Anatolia during the migration of early farmers across the southern routes of the Mediterranean - Greek sources also conjecture that Illyrians originally came from Anatolia.

----------


## Hawk

> I don't want to paste the long list of my ancient population and deep dive matches but my closest ancient populations turn out to be Visigoths and Illyrians. The latter match is based on skeletal remains dated to around 1600BC and found in present day Croatia (specifically the Veliki Vanik burial at Vrgorac). To label this genetic match Illyrian is contentious - from what I have read, Illyrians turn up for the first time in documented history much later, namely around the 6th century BC in the works of ancient Greeks. These people were considered to be barbarians and there's no consensus these people merged into a single ethnic entity; rather they seem to have been quite heterogeneous and didn't refer to themselves as Illyrian. Tentative evidence from archaeological experts suggests settlement in the Balkans of nomadic Indo-European peoples arriving during the Bronze Age from the steppe - especially around Dalmatia. But who these people were we don't know exactly and labelling the match Illyrian is pretty sloppy. I reckon, though can't be sure, that they would have originally come from Anatolia during the migration of early farmers across the southern routes of the Mediterranean - Greek sources also conjecture that Illyrians originally came from Anatolia.


While, the issue of Illyrians is still not fully resolved, but whatever the case the Illyrians didn't come via Anatolia, in fact it's the only material culture from Balkans which had absolutely 0% ties with Anatolia, they had far more connections with Italian Peninsula.

As for Illyrians currently we can have two models:

1. According to Albanian + Yugoslav archaeologists Illyrians are a continuation of these Early/Middle Bronze Age Indo-European groups.
2. According to some Austrian/German archeologists Illyrians are a continuation of EBA/MBA IE groups but with strong Danubian-Urnfield influence.

----------


## torzio

> I don't want to paste the long list of my ancient population and deep dive matches but my closest ancient populations turn out to be Visigoths and Illyrians. The latter match is based on skeletal remains dated to around 1600BC and found in present day Croatia (specifically the Veliki Vanik burial at Vrgorac). To label this genetic match Illyrian is contentious - from what I have read, Illyrians turn up for the first time in documented history much later, namely around the 6th century BC in the works of ancient Greeks. These people were considered to be barbarians and there's no consensus these people merged into a single ethnic entity; rather they seem to have been quite heterogeneous and didn't refer to themselves as Illyrian. Tentative evidence from archaeological experts suggests settlement in the Balkans of nomadic Indo-European peoples arriving during the Bronze Age from the steppe - especially around Dalmatia. But who these people were we don't know exactly and labelling the match Illyrian is pretty sloppy. I reckon, though can't be sure, that they would have originally come from Anatolia during the migration of early farmers across the southern routes of the Mediterranean - Greek sources also conjecture that Illyrians originally came from Anatolia.



not knowing that much about R1b .......( even though my mother line is from it )

it has been found in ancient illyrians as per the recent croatian paper
(POP17) is a *Copper Age sample that is R1b-L23*. The Croatian Copper Age ran approximately from 2900 to 2500 BCE, 

and the Daunian sample ORD004 ( daunians are illyrians that went to Italy circa 1000BC ) 

but the main Illyrian marker for over 2000 years is G2a2 , found also in tyrol, north-italy, austria, slovenia, croatia, bosnia

which sample is your illyrian from croatia ......do you have an ID #

----------


## olivand

Thanks Hawk - so more related to the Bronze Age expansion rather than early farmer. Thanks for filling in an information gap!

----------


## Steve-Aust

Born in Australia, my father was from northern Netherlands, mother of middle english and scottish extract
*Ancient Populations
*Celt + Alemanni (2.993)
Viking Norwegian + Celt (3.327)
Alemanni + Saxon (3.62)
Celt + Longobard (3.644)
Viking Norwegian + Saxon (3.737)
Viking Norwegian (4.427)
Longobard (5.749)
Celt (6.213)
Alemanni (6.636)
Saxon (6.657)
*Modern Populations
*1. Orcadian (5.526)
2. West_Norwegian (5.739)
3. North_Dutch (6.952)
4. Norwegian (7.270)
5. West_Scottish (7.546)
6. Danish (7.859)
7. Southeast_English (8.272)
8. Southwest_English (8.502)

*Neolithic Age
*9. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.455 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



16. Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.846 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



26. Celto-Germanic Lingolsheim Alsace
2335 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.419 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



39. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland
2542 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.12 
Top 92 % match vs all users 

*Early Bronze Age
*4. Bronze Age East Kent England
1785 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.834 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



6. Bell Beaker Scotland
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.028 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



11. Bronze Age Oxfordshire England
2030 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.517 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



18. Early Bronze Age Bad Zurzach Switzerland
2170 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.028 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



24. Early Bronze Age Thames
1800 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.375 
Top 86 % match vs all users 



34. Bronze Age Prague Jinonice Czech
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.841 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


*Late Bronze Age

*29. Longniddry Bronze Age Scotland
1100 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.563 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



33. Bronze Age Trumpington England
1330 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.812
Top 98 % match vs all users 


*Iron Age*


21. Celtic Briton70 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.213
Top 98 % match vs all users 



22. Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire
205 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.288 
Top 90 % match vs all users 

*Roman Age
*3. Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York
250 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.473 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



31. Alemanni Tribe Mausoleo Augusto
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.636 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


*Dark Ages
*5. Late Iron Age Tollemosegard Denmark
700 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.935 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



10. Merovingian Noble
605 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.505 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



12. Nordic Lombard
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.749 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



23. Nordic Lombard
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.327 
Top 87 % match vs all users 



28. Nordic Lombard
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.519 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



30. Nordic Lombard
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.575 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



32. Anglo Saxon
720 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.657 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


*Medieval Age

* Medieval Denmark Odense
1223 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.249
Top 100 % match vs all users 



2. Norwegian Viking Iceland
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.427 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



7. Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford
1002 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.184 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



8. Medieval Norway Sankt Nikolai B
1448 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.219 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



13. Viking Invader Ridgeway Hill England
998 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.779 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



14. Viking Norse Iceland
935 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.788 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



15. Medieval Denmark Revshale
1315 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.828 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



17. Viking Age Langeland Bogovej Denmark
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.917 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



19. Nordic Medieval Denmark
1270 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.086
Top 99 % match vs all users 



20. Viking Age Oland Sweden
858 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.158 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



​VMT

----------


## olivand

Thanks for your helpful reply! I still find these archeogenetic matches quite confusing - but the specific samples for my Illyrian matches are 13313B and 13313C - there's no mention which haplogroups these particular samples carried. The genetic distance is also measured at 9.99 but matches with Visigothic Iberian, Late Roman Crytpa Balbi, Roman Empuries (Catalonia) and BA Mokrin Necropolis all feature lower genetic distance measures than these particulars Illyrian samples which MyTrueAncestry say I'm most related to. That seems incoherent to me!

----------


## torzio

latest MTA

I removed all AD samples ......except SZ1 which should be bronze age period ie 1000BC as per DNA papers on the sample


1. Protovillanovia Martinsicuro
930 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.903 - R1 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



7. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.808 - I3313 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



8. Avar Szolad Hungary
700 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.607 - SZ1 
Top 99 % match vs all users 




10. Scythian Southern Moldova
290 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.904 - scy197b 
Top 97 % match vs all users 




13. Copper Age Szigetszentmiklos Hungary
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.09 - I7043 
Top 98 % match vs all users 




17. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.08 - I3313B
Top 96 % match vs all users 



18. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.11 - I3313C
Top 96 % match vs all users 




22. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.52 - MOK17
Top 99 % match vs all users 



24. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.67 - MOK10
Top 92 % match vs all users 



25. Etruscan Tarquinii Italy
800 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.8 - TAQ011
Top 100 % match vs all users 



26. Etruria Iron Age Italy
1000 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.88 - ETR013
Top 99 % match vs all users 




29. Scythian Southern Moldova
270 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.28 - scy192 
Top 97 % match vs all users 



30. Etruscan Tarquinii Italy
800 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.33 - TAQ009
Top 99 % match vs all users 



31. Ancient Venosa Samnite
400 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.39 - VEN016
Top 99 % match vs all users 



32. Etruscan Populonia
400 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.49 - POP001
Top 98 % match vs all users 



33. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.52 - MOK26
Top 95 % match vs all users 



37. Etruscan Tarquinii Italy
800 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.0 - TAQ003
Top 99 % match vs all users 




40. Scythian Southern Moldova
290 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.22 - scy300 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



47. Early Bronze Age Mokrin Necropolis Serbia
1950 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.93 - MOK29
Top 84 % match vs all users 



48. Scythian Southern Moldova
290 BC - Genetic Distance: 13.94 - scy305 
Top 96 % match vs all users 



50. Etruria Iron Age Italy
1000 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.12 - ETR003
Top 97 % match vs all users 




52. Veliki Vanik Croatia Bronze Age
1600 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.16 - I4332b
Top 94 % match vs all users 



53. Proto Thracian/Illyrian Vucedol
2775 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.18 - I3499 
Top 97 % match vs all users 




56. Illyrian / Dalmatian
1600 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.38 - I4332 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



57. Etruria Iron Age Italy
1000 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.46 - ETR007
Top 94 % match vs all users 



60. Copper Age Augsburg Bavaria
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.65 - I5017 
Top 94 % match vs all users

----------


## Akritas

Hello from Akritas!

This is my first post… so give me some slack 😁.

Im pontic-greek with three grandparents who hail from ancient grek city of Trapezos, Trebizond (Modern Trabzon, Black Sea).
I have a grandmother from eastern thrace.

My resultat are clearly anatolian; hittite, pontic with a lot of eastern mediterranean results; amorites, minoan, philistine. 

I dont have a clue about the Hellenic-Roman results; pre roman settlers, slaves?

My Deep Dive results gave:
Hellenic Roman 38,9
Minoan 34,3
Hittite 10,2
Amorites 9,03
Roman 3,48
Ancient Greek 2,18

But feel free to analyze! I would appreciate any feedback. 

Y-DNA: G-L14
Mtdna: K1a4c

Ancient populations
Hittite (4.191)
Pontic + Hittite (6.866)
Hellenic Roman + Amorite (9.335)
Hellenic Roman + Hittite (9.411)
Pontic + Amorite (9.877)
Hellenic Roman (11.31)
Hellenic Roman + Pontic (11.36)
Amorite (12.56)
Pontic (15.95)

Modern populations
1. Cyprian_Greek (10.67)
2. Greek_Cretan (10.81)
3. Turkish (11.53)
4. Cypriot (11.82)
5. Armenian (12.19)
6. Greek_Azov (12.58)
7. Assyrian (13.19)
8. Turk (13.33)

Top Matchens
1. Skeleton Lake Traveller - Cyprian
1805 AD - Genetic Distance: 2.832 - I6935 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


2. Anatolian Roman ANAS
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 3.954 - R71 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


3. Hittite Anatolia
1875 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.191 - MA2206 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


4. Anatolian Roman ANAS
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.206 - R72 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


5. Anatolian Roman Viale Rossini
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 4.294 - R76 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


6. Bronze Age Hittite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.451 - ALA136E
Top 99 % match vs all users 


7. Copper Age Anatolia
3800 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.42 - I0184
Top 100 % match vs all users 


8. Anatolian Roman Viale Rossini
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.802 - R78 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


9. Hellenic Roman Casale del Dolce
145 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.167 - R123 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


10. Anatolian Roman Isola Sacra
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.518 - R38 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


11. Hittite Anatolia
1625 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.813 - MA2205 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


12. Imperial Rome Isola Sacra
99 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.151 - R39 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


13. Hellenic Roman ANAS
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.191 - R73 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


14. Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.197 - ALA138B 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


15. Amorite Alalakh Intramural Cemetery
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.2 - ALA128
Top 100 % match vs all users 


16. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.398 - IKI037 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


17. Imperial Rome Viale Rossini
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.474 - R75 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


18. Anatolian Roman Casale del Dolce
288 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.656 - R126 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


19. Ashkelon Canaanite/Hittite
1700 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.741 - ASH033_ASH_LBA 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


20. Anatolian Roman Isola Sacra
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.76 - R43 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


21. Anatolian Roman Viale Rossini
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.986 - R81 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


22. Bronze Age Anatolia
2050 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.194 - I2683 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


23. Hellenic Roman Mausoleo Augusto
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.335 - R34 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


24. Hellenic Roman Isola Sacra
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.505 - R40 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


25. Bronze Age Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.82 - ALA110
Top 98 % match vs all users 


26. Hellenic Roman Marcellino
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.908 - R134 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


27. Hellenic Roman Empire VP
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.131 - R115 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


28. Amorite Alalakh
1560 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.156 - ALA016 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


29. Anatolia Bronze Age
1625 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.167 - I2495 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


30. Hellenic Roman Necropolis MR
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.356 - R1545 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


31. Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.485 - ALA030 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


32. Amorite Alalakh Infant
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.593 - ALA124 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


33. Anatolian/Hellenic Roman Isola Sacra
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.716 - R41 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


34. Bronze Age Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.777 - ALA131A 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


35. Imperial Rome Centocelle
190 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.884 - R50 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


36. Middle Bronze Age Palace Ebla Syria
1900 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.05 - ETM001 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


37. Copper Age Armenia
4100 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.06 - I1632 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


38. Middle Bronze Age Ebla Syria
1900 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.22 - ETM006 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


39. Ancient Alalakh
1830 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.34 - ALA095 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


40. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.41 - IKI016 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


41. Amorite Mix Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.42 - ALA038 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


42. Roman Empire Casale del Dolce
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.47 - R128 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


43. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.48 - IKI036 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


44. Ancient Alkhantepe Azerbaijan
3720 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.49 - ALX002 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


45. Hellenistic Period Saifi Lebanon
160 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.57 - SFI-5 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


46. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.67 - IKI002 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


47. Central Roman Mausoleo Augusto
500 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.73 - R30 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


48. Anatolian Roman Marcellino
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.79 - R130 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


49. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.89 - IKI034 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


50. Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.89 - ALA131B 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


51. Crusader Knight Tuscan / Lebanon
1250 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.97 - SI-53 
Top 84 % match vs all users 


52. Hittite Anatolia
1675 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.1 - MA2200 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


53. Anatolian Roman Necropolis MR
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.11 - R1543 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


54. Middle Bronze Age Child Ebla Syria
1900 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.25 - ETM004 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


55. Hellenic Roman / Dodecanese
580 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.31 - CL30 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


56. Amorite Alalakh
1770 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.38 - ALA025 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


57. Imperial Rome Isola Sacra
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.56 - R44 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


58. Anatolian Roman ANAS
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.6 - R70 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


59. Titris Hoyuk Anatolia
2240 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.66 - TIT021 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


60. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.69 - IKI024 
Top 95 % match vs all users 


61. Amorite Outlier Child Alalakh
1410 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.69 - ALA018 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


62. Hellenic Roman Marcellino
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.75 - R133 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


63. Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 11.81 - ALA037 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


64. Near East Outlier Imperial Rome ANAS
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.88 - R68 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


65. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.0 - IKI012 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


66. Roman Imperial Palestrina
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.22 - R436 
Top 93 % match vs all users 


67. Hellenic Roman Monterotondo
165 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.22 - R1548 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


68. Latin Tribe Ardea
650 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.26 - R850 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


69. Near East Outlier Imperial Rome ANAS
200 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.33 - R67 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


70. Roman Caucasus Monterotondo
165 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.36 - R1551 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


71. Middle Bronze Age Ebla Syria
1900 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.41 - ETM005 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


72. Imperial Rome Empire Via Paisiello
100 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.48 - R114 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


73. Hellenic Roman Marcellino
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.54 - R137 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


74. Amorite Nobleman Alalakh
1443 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.56 - ALA002 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


75. Skeleton Lake Traveller - Hellenic
1805 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.58 - I3405 
Top 97 % match vs all users 

Neolithic Age

7. Copper Age Anatolia
3800 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.42 - I0184
Top 100 % match vs all users 


16. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.398 - IKI037 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


37. Copper Age Armenia
4100 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.06 - I1632 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


40. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.41 - IKI016 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


43. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.48 - IKI036 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


44. Ancient Alkhantepe Azerbaijan
3720 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.49 - ALX002 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


46. Ikiztepe Black Sea Anatolia
3300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.67 - IKI

Early Bronze Age

3. Hittite Anatolia
1875 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.191 - MA2206 
Top 99 % match vs all users 


6. Bronze Age Hittite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 4.451 - ALA136E
Top 99 % match vs all users 


11. Hittite Anatolia
1625 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.813 - MA2205 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


14. Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.197 - ALA138B 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


15. Amorite Alalakh Intramural Cemetery
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.2 - ALA128
Top 100 % match vs all users 


19. Ashkelon Canaanite/Hittite
1700 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.741 - ASH033_ASH_LBA 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


22. Bronze Age Anatolia
2050 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.194 - I2683 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


25. Bronze Age Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.82 - ALA110
Top 98 % match vs all users 


28. Amorite Alalakh
1560 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.156 - ALA016 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


29. Anatolia Bronze Age
1625 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.167 - I2495 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


31. Amorite Alalakh
1685 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.485 - ALA030 
Top 100 % match vs all users 

Late Bronze Age

108. Ancient Alalakh
1370 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.2 - ALA039 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


114. Mycenaean Peloponnese
1350 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.38 - I9041 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


126. Etruscan Tarquinii Italy
800 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.14 - TAQ007
Top 88 % match vs all users 


127. Ahskelon Canaanite
1200 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.42 - ASH008_ASH_IA2 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


138. Ashkelon Philistine
1150 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.95 - ASH068_ASH_IA1 
Top 88 % match vs all users 


139. Ashkelon Philistine Minoan
1150 BC - Genetic Distance: 16.99 - ASH067_ASH_IA1 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


148. Ashkelon Philistine
1150 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.66 - ASH066_ASH_IA1 
Top 95 % match vs all users 


149. Mycenaean Salamis
1335 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.74 - I9006 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


168. Etruscan Tarquinii Italy
800 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.61 - TAQ003
Top 79 % match vs all users 

Iron Age

45. Hellenistic Period Saifi Lebanon
160 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.57 - SFI-5 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


68. Latin Tribe Ardea
650 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.26 - R850 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


77. Ancient Venosa Italy
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 12.74 - VEN018
Top 15 % match vs all users 


92. Achaemenid Empire Saifi Lebanon
468 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.19 - SFI-42 
Top 96 % match vs all users 


101. Achaemenid Empire Saifi Lebanon
500 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.56 - SFI-50 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


121. Achaemenid Empire Saifi Lebanon
500 BC - Genetic Distance: 15.8 - SFI-47 
Top 97 % match vs all users 


150. Achaemenid Empire Saifi Lebanon
500 BC - Genetic Distance: 17.84 - SFI-34 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


161. Achaemenid Empire Saifi Lebanon
500 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.3 - SFI-39 
Top 98 % match vs all users 


167. Ancient Venosa Samnite
400 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.57 - VEN013
Top 89 % match vs all users 


173. Latin Prenestini Tribe Inland PS
300 BC - Genetic Distance: 18.99 - R437 
Top 91 % match vs all users 


188. Hellenic Seleucid Anatolia
165 BC - Genetic Distance: 19.76 - MA2198 
Top 96 % match vs all users

----------


## Julkka

I'm finnish with my father from Lieksa, North Karelia and my mother from Siikalatva, North Ostrobothnia.

Viking + Oeselian (12.76)
Oeselian + Avar (12.97)
Viking + Avar (13.29)
Viking + Scythian (13.56)
Oeselian + Scythian (14.06)
Viking (16.12)
Oeselian (19.38)
Scythian (19.69)

1. Finnish (9.410)
2. East_Finnish (11.34)
3. Southwest_Finnish (12.63)
4. North_Swedish (12.85)
5. German_Central (15.88)
6. Estonian (16.24)
7. Swedish (17.88)
8. Ukrainian (18.69)

Viking Boat Burial Iceland
mtDNA Haplogroup: H2a2aY-DNA Haplogroup: I1a1b1a1a1 (FGC21819)
Deep Dive Match! 75% closer than others who share this deep dive sample
Genetic Distance: 20.069
Sample Match! 45% closer than other users

Viking Gaelic Boat Burial Iceland
mtDNA Haplogroup: H4a1a1Y-DNA Haplogroup: R1b1a1b1a1a1b1a (S375/Z372)
Genetic Distance: 21.364
Sample Match! 36% closer than other users

Scythian Ukraine
mtDNA Haplogroup: J2b1a6Y-DNA Haplogroup: R1b1a1b1a1a2b1 (L199.3/L443.3/L675.3/PF5371.3)
Deep Dive Match! 41% closer than others who share this deep dive sample
Genetic Distance: 21.013
Sample Match! 61% closer than other users

Scythian Ukraine
mtDNA Haplogroup: N1b1a
Deep Dive Match! 2% closer than others who share this deep dive sample
Genetic Distance: 19.697
Sample Match! 73% closer than other users

Western Scythian Ukraine
mtDNA Haplogroup: H11b
Genetic Distance: 21.765
Sample Match! 32% closer than other users

Sala Silver Mine Sweden
mtDNA Haplogroup: U5b2aY-DNA Haplogroup: R1b1a (L388/PF6468)
Genetic Distance: 14.538
Sample Match! 93% closer than other users

Viking Settler Brattahlid Farm Greenland
mtDNA Haplogroup: J1c3bY-DNA Haplogroup: K2b2a
Genetic Distance: 14.266
Sample Match! 99% closer than other users

Early Hanseatic HGH Luebeck Germany
mtDNA Haplogroup: K1a1a2a1Y-DNA Haplogroup: Uncertain
Genetic Distance: 15.490
Sample Match! 94% closer than other users

Gleb Svyatoslavich Prince of Novgorod Rurik Dynasty
mtDNA Haplogroup: H5a2aY-DNA Haplogroup: I2a1a2b1a1a2 (Y4460)
Genetic Distance: 20.042
Sample Match! 83% closer than other users

Viking Invader Ridgeway Hill England
mtDNA Haplogroup: K1a4dY-DNA Haplogroup: R1b1a1b1a1a2c1a2b2b (Z16372)
Genetic Distance: 21.150
Sample Match! 44% closer than other users

Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford
mtDNA Haplogroup: H1a1Y-DNA Haplogroup: I1 (CTS5887/Z2792)
Genetic Distance: 21.388
Sample Match! 45% closer than other users

Young Merovingian Noble
mtDNA Haplogroup: H65aY-DNA Haplogroup: R1b1a1b1a1a1c2b2b (S1743/Z331)
Genetic Distance: 21.751
Sample Match! 32% closer than other users

Syltholm Neolithic Denmark
mtDNA Haplogroup: K1e
Genetic Distance: 20.671
Sample Match! 95% closer than other users

----------


## Mike13

Avar Szolad Hungary
700 AD - Genetic Distance: 8.17 
Top 100 % match vs all users 

2. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 8.172 
Top 100 % match vs all users


3. Ancient Middle Helladic Elati-Logkas Greece
1861 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.99
Top 99 % match vs all users 

4. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 11.11 
Top 99 % match vs all users


5. Central Roman
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.27 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

6. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 11.87 
Top 99 % match vs all users


7. Tuscan Medieval Villa Magna Italy
905 AD - Genetic Distance: 11.98 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

8. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 12.04 
Top 0 % match vs all users


9. Medieval Collalto Sabino Italy Plague Victim
1700 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.67
Top 100 % match vs all users 

10. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 12.71
Top 100 % match vs all users


11. Byzantine Roman Warrior
605 AD - Genetic Distance: 12.71 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

12. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 13.19 
Top 100 % match vs all users


13. Tuscan Medieval Cancelleria Basilica
1350 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.44 
Top 99 % match vs all users 

14. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 13.44 
Top 99 % match vs all users


15. Central Roman
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.45 
Top 98 % match vs all users 

16. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 13.56
Top 100 % match vs all users


17. Central Roman
630 AD - Genetic Distance: 13.63 
Top 96 % match vs all users 

18. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 13.76
Top 97 % match vs all users


19. Protovillanovia Martinsicuro
930 BC - Genetic Distance: 14.03 
Top 95 % match vs all users 

20. [Hidden] - upgrade to Footman+ 14.03 
Top 99 % match vs all users

----------


## Wheal

*Neolithic Age*
*-Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria --2250 BC - 4.978 - I5834* 
*-Copper Age Radovesice Czech --2350 BC - 5.097 - I7211* 
*-Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech --2350 BC - 6.799 - I7276* 
*-Copper Age Beaker Brandysek Czech --2350 BC - 7.278 - I7278* 
*-Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria --2250 BC - 8.056 - I6590* 
*-Copper Age Radovesice Czech --2350 BC - 8.634 - I7282* 
*-Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech --2215 BC - 8.655 - I4896* 
*-Copper Age Radovesice Czech --2350 BC - 9.08 - I7214* 
*-Copper Age Irlbach Straubing-Bogen Bavaria --2250 BC - 9.487 - I6591* 
*-Copper Age Radovesice Czech --2350 BC - 9.759 - I7289* 

*Early Bronze Age*
*-Bell Beaker Scotland --2145 BC - 5.707 - I5471* 
*-Bronze Age Prague Czech Kobylisy --1813 BC - 7.303 - I4889* 
*-Bell Beaker Scotland --2100 BC - 7.479 - I2568* 
*-Bronze Age Miskovice Czech --1680 BC - 7.897 - PMI009* 
*-Glavanesti Bronze Age Romania --2000 BC - 7.978 - I11913*
*-Bell Beaker Southern France --2050 BC - 8.329 - I3875* 
*-Bronze Age Czech Velke Prilepy --2100 BC - 8.419 - I5035* 
*-Bronze Age Jinonice Prague Czech --2122 BC - 8.437 - I4886* 
*-Bronze Age Bell Beaker Kolin Czech --1900 BC - 8.465 - KOP002* 
*-Bronze Age Raciborz-Stara Wies Poland --2170 BC - 8.671 - I6537* 

*Late Bronze Age*
*-Middle Bronze Age Vlineves Bohemia CWC --1300 BC - 7.568 - VLI053* 

*Iron Age*
*-Late Iron Age Linton Cambridgeshire --205 BC - 8.142 - Linton* 
*-Iron Age Kesznyeten-Szeruskert Hungary --480 BC - 8.53 - I20767*
*-Cambridgeshire Iron Age --205 BC - 8.563 - 15594A* 
*-Celtic-Saxon Hinxton Iron Age --67 BC - 8.585 - HI1* 
*-Iron Age Chemin de Coupetz Marne France --250 BC - 9.271 - I19356* 
*-Iron Age Grofove njive Slovenia --575 BC - 9.663 - I5690* 

*Roman Age*
*-Iron Age Gerdrup Denmark -- 400 AD - 7.481 - VK213* 
*-Nordic-Celtic Gladiator York -- 250 AD - 9.419 - 6DRIF-18* 

*Dark Ages*

*-Visigoth Germanic Girona --550 AD - 5.712 - I12162* 
*-Frankish / Hungary --590 AD - 6.654 - SZ23* 
*-Saxon Hinxton --720 AD - 7.94 - HinxtonO1* 
*-Visigoth Frankish Girona --550 AD - 8.279 - I12032* 
*-Nordic Lombard --590 AD - 8.907 - SZ15* 
*-Young Merovingian Noble --605 AD - 9.039 - NS6* 
*-Germanic Lombard --590 AD - 9.124 - SZ42* 
*-Germanic Lombard Szolad --590 AD - 9.448 - SZ3* 


*Medieval Age*

*-Medieval Norway Oslo; 1350 AD - 7.768 - OSL1C*
*-Danish-Celtic Medieval Denmark; 1270 AD - 7.794 - G712b* 
*-Viking St. Brice Massacre Oxford; 1002 AD - 7.898 - VK166*
*-North Sea Medieval Denmark;1250 AD - 8.217 - G417* 
*-Germanic Medieval Denmark;1250 AD - 8.42 - G1065* 
*-Medieval Netherlands Plague II; 1360 AD - 8.665 - Ber45 ?*
*-Viking Age Skara Varnhem Sweden; 1050 AD - 8.788 - VK42* 
*-North Sea Medieval Denmark; 1270 AD - 9.448 - G314* 
*-Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden - 975 AD - 9.861 - VK468* 
*-Viking Saxon Iceland; 1104 AD - 9.942 - TSK-A26* 

*Early Modern Period*
*-Late Medieval Icelandic Murderer; 1678 AD - 8.734 - KOV-A2;*

----------


## kile

> - I have checked results from Greeks, Macedonians, Albanians, Serbians, Croatians and Bulgarians, but so far none have individual samples with a GD under 10, meaning either that the matching ancient population hasn't been tested yet or that no pre-medieval population corresponds to their modern admixture (a likely scenario in the Balkans considering the to the region in the Middle Ages).


550 AD is middle ages xD But I have gotten a 6.699 match (says top 100% match of all users) for Visigoth mixed Slav found in Girona 550 AD.
And this kind of brings up some questions from my side.
I have gotten 7.9% Iberian on MyHeritage which is also surprising, and this Visigoth on MyTrueAncestry is sort of connected maybe?
My known family tree is up to my greatgrandpa/mas (1900s) and all have -ić last names and Croat first names.

The antiquity test of the forum gave me Ostrogoths as the closest for late antiquity&middle ages at 11.129

The ancient relative thing on MyTrueAncestry also showed as my top match an Alemanni dude with 10.73cM in common.

As I said, my family tree knows no one that isn't a Croat. No any foreig nsounding last names or first names. So I found the Ibearian completely wtf, I feel I would have to know if I had 8% of it. It would be my greatgreatgrandpa/ma, but I have none any simmilar to it.

K13 model showed me to have 56.5 Slavic, 32.2 Paleo Balkan&Roman and 11.2 Germanic, and 0.1 Turkic.

So, I have
7.9% Iberian - MyHeritage
11.2% Germanic - K13
Closest match MyTrueAncestry - Visigoth mixed with Slav in Girona
Late antiquity closest - Ostrogoths

My match on the K13 is also Croat_South 3.007, then Croat_West 3.0386. Which is correct.
Most of my family comes from Western Herzegovina, 2 greatgrandmas from Dalmatia.

Interesting thing is that Dalmatia was inhabited by Goths and Alemanni tribes after Valens brought them over the Danube.
Is it plausible to believe I have Gothic blood from some remnant pockets of their movements?
I find it hard to believe I have Spanish or Portugues blood as MyHeritage claims. I got no North African or Irish results to go along with Iberian as modern Iberian residents get.




> I don't want to paste the long list of my ancient population and deep dive matches but my closest ancient populations turn out to be Visigoths and Illyrians. The latter match is based on skeletal remains dated to around 1600BC and found in present day Croatia (specifically the Veliki Vanik burial at Vrgorac)..


My greatgrandma comes from Vrgorac and I got Visigoth as well. But not the same one :P

----------


## Hesse

Here are my Results:
*Neolithic Age*21. Gotland Battleaxe Sweden
2790 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.126 - Ajvide54 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


38. Bell Beaker Germany
2250 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.702 - I0806 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



39. Copper Age Radovesice Czech
2350 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.799 - I7286 
Top 98 % match vs all users 



45. Ancient Gotlander Battleaxe
2750 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.31 - Ajvide58 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



56. Germanic Tribe Spreitenbach CWC Switzerland
2660 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.77 - MX190 
Top 77 % match vs all users 



57. Neolithic Kivisaare Estonia
4630 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.88 - Kivisaare3 
Top 0 % match vs all users 
*Early Bronze Age*5. Western Pomerania Unetice
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.71 - Rise139 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


29. Bronze Age Czech Brandys nad Labem
1600 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.09 - BNL004 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



32. Bell Beaker Czech
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.279 - Rise567 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



33. Early Bronze Age Stodulky Mala Ohrada Prague Czech
1600 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.5 - I13469 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



35. Bell Beaker Amesbury
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.58 - I5512 
Top 89 % match vs all users 



43. Bell Beaker Oxford
2150 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.21 - I2443 
Top 99 % match vs all users 



44. Bronze Age Mikulovice Czech
1480 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.22 - MIB001 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



50. Corded Ware Plotiste nad Labem Czech
2100 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.54 - PNL002 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



51. Bronze Age Bell Beaker Kolin Czech
1580 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.6 - KO7002 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



52. Bronze Age Chieby Czech
1900 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.6 - CHL007 
Top 0 % match vs all users 
*Iron Age*2. Iron Age Vekerzug Komarno Slovakia
575 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.251 - I12106 
Top 0 % match vs all users 


3. Iron Age Vekerzug Komarno Slovakia
575 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.538 - I5288 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



8. Iron Age Vekerzug Komarno Slovakia
575 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.035 - I5287 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



13. Iron Age Celtic Hungary Jasz-Nagykun-Szolnok
235 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.15 - I18183 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



19. Iron Age Vekerzug Komarno Slovakia
575 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.659 - I11719 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



20. Scythian Nograd County Hungary
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.755 - I25525 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



22. Western Scythian Ukraine
580 BC - Genetic Distance: 8.196 - MJ13 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



34. Scythian Ukraine
600 BC - Genetic Distance: 9.536 - scy006 
Top 95 % match vs all users 



42. Iron Age Prague Jinonice Central Bohemia
300 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.14 - I16272 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



47. Iron Age Zamardi Somogy Hungary
200 BC - Genetic Distance: 10.38 - I25509 
Top 0 % match vs all users 
*Roman Age*14. Greuthungi / Ostrogoth
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.151 - MJ19 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



16. Iron Age Ingria
130 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.399 - VIII7 
Top 100 % match vs all users 
*Dark Ages*31. Medieval Czech Brandysek
710 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.238 - Rise569 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


36. Early Slav-Mix Avar Grave
590 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.625 - AV1 
Top 94 % match vs all users 
*Medieval Age*1. Viking Age Staraya Ladoga
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 2.157 - VK21 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


4. Viking Age Staraya Ladoga
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.674 - VK19 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



6. Viking Age Gotland Frojel Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.86 - VK457 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



7. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.96 - VK473 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



9. Elite Warrior Pohansko Pohrebiste U Kostela Czech
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.492 - POH44A
Top 100 % match vs all users 



10. Viking Age Galgedil Funen Denmark
925 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.511 - VK139 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



11. Viking Age Elite Warrior Bodzia Poland
1015 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.523 - VK157 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



12. Viking Age Gnezdovo Russia
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.687 - VK273 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



15. Viking Age Kaargarden Denmark
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.221 - VK274 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



17. Early Medieval Pohansko Moravia Czech
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.409 - POH41 
Top 100 % match vs all users 
*Early Modern Period*30. Sala Silver Mine Sweden
1610 AD - Genetic Distance: 9.192 - Sk6866 
Top 100 % match vs all users 


40. Late Medieval Sirmium Serbia
1556 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.0 - R9662
Top 0 % match vs all users 



49. Late Medieval Dome Churchyard Porvoo Finland
1727 AD - Genetic Distance: 10.51 - PD28_E1L1
Top 100 % match vs all users

----------


## torzio

> 550 AD is middle ages xD But I have gotten a 6.699 match (says top 100% match of all users) for Visigoth mixed Slav found in Girona 550 AD.
> And this kind of brings up some questions from my side.
> I have gotten 7.9% Iberian on MyHeritage which is also surprising, and this Visigoth on MyTrueAncestry is sort of connected maybe?
> My known family tree is up to my greatgrandpa/mas (1900s) and all have -ić last names and Croat first names.
> 
> The antiquity test of the forum gave me Ostrogoths as the closest for late antiquity&middle ages at 11.129
> 
> The ancient relative thing on MyTrueAncestry also showed as my top match an Alemanni dude with 10.73cM in common.
> 
> ...



https://www.britannica.com/topic/Ostrogoth

----------


## Hesse

*My 15 top matches:
*

1. Viking Age Staraya Ladoga
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 2.157 - VK21 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



2. Iron Age Vekerzug Komarno Slovakia
575 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.251 - I12106 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



3. Iron Age Vekerzug Komarno Slovakia
575 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.538 - I5288 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



4. Viking Age Staraya Ladoga
1000 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.674 - VK19 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



5. Western Pomerania Unetice
2000 BC - Genetic Distance: 5.71 - Rise139 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



6. Viking Age Gotland Frojel Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.86 - VK457 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



7. Viking Age Gotland Kopparsvik Sweden
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 5.96 - VK473 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



8. Iron Age Vekerzug Komarno Slovakia
575 BC - Genetic Distance: 6.035 - I5287 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



9. Elite Warrior Pohansko Pohrebiste U Kostela Czech
975 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.492 - POH44A
Top 100 % match vs all users 



10. Viking Age Galgedil Funen Denmark
925 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.511 - VK139 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



11. Viking Age Elite Warrior Bodzia Poland
1015 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.523 - VK157 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



12. Viking Age Gnezdovo Russia
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 6.687 - VK273 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



13. Iron Age Celtic Hungary Jasz-Nagykun-Szolnok
235 BC - Genetic Distance: 7.15 - I18183 
Top 0 % match vs all users 



14. Greuthungi / Ostrogoth
400 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.151 - MJ19 
Top 100 % match vs all users 



15. Viking Age Kaargarden Denmark
950 AD - Genetic Distance: 7.221 - VK274 
Top 100 % match vs all users 

*Closest Ancient populations*Viking Danish + Early Slav (1.714)
Viking + Early Slav (3.346)
Viking + Scythian (5.239)
Viking Danish + Scythian (5.516)
Viking + Ostrogoth (5.753)
Ostrogoth (7.151)
Scythian (7.755)
Viking (8.325)
Viking Danish (11.73)
Early Slav (13.51)


*Closest genetic modern populations:*1. Southwest_Finnish (7.341)
2. Czech (9.308)
3. East_German (10.03)
4. Finnish (11.31)
5. German_Central (11.37)
6. Polish (11.99)
7. South_Polish (12.83)
8. North_Swedish (12.89)

----------


## ophiussa

hi , i'm just a new arrival to the forums i been looking what is posting in here and i can say that the most close populations to Hallstatt la tene and Thrace-illyrians are the Iberian by far in any my true ancestry DNA results and in yourdnaportal calculators there is a blog , where you can see the results of my true ancestry samples anciente DNArelativesblogspot.com just take a look in google

----------

